# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau >  Canarmulaouane [F1 2020] - Silverstone 100% le 29/04

## zektulu

Bonjour,

Suite à la sortie de F1 2020, nous allons reprendre les hostilités !




Les règles seront les suivantes : (sous réserve de modifications)

-Le fair play est de rigueur ! on ne ferme pas la porte brutalement, on ne fonce pas "Volontairement" dans les autres !  ::):  
-Course à 50%
-Dégât en mode Réaliste
-Course dans l'ordre officiel
-Qualification courte

Pour les nouveaux, le rendez-vous est à 21H sur mumble Mario Kart (le chan formula one est inaccessible pour certains sans que nous en connaissions la raison)

Afin que votre GP se passe bien : 

-Configurez bien vos touches (DRS / Mélange / ERS)

pour votre infos la gestion de l'ERS est très importante dans F1 2020.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Oui mieux, ce sera plus lisible  ::):

----------


## cooly08

Merci pour le topic.  :;):

----------


## snipx

Yeah ! Vivement ce soir pour la première course !

----------


## Capeta

On rejoint avant pour des essais ?

----------


## zektulu

Je me co sur mumble des que possible !

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

http://f1carsetup.com/

----------


## bibouse

Absent pour la première  ::(:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff



----------


## Capeta

Merci aux présents, c'était chouette.

----------


## Harlockin

Bof, au pad c'est l'enfer.. tu pense jouer pareil qu'au tour précédent mais tu sais pas pourquoi la voiture bloque les roues ou par en travers complet a l'accélération  ::ninja::

----------


## zektulu

Merci Popoff pour le screen, j'étais en train de le poser !

Bon il va falloir un peu d'entrainement pour rattraper Capeta  ::): 

sinon voici le lien pour caler la date pour la chine ! 

https://doodle.com/poll/iw9kt6a276gyxgu7

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

J'espère que ce ne sera pas dimanche 8, je vais à Kandorya  ::):

----------


## Graine

Sympa cette soirée.
On serait 2 ou 3 de plus ce serait parfait.

----------


## snipx

Salut,
oui pas mal du tout, mais c'est vrai que ça manque de monde.

----------


## zektulu

vous inquiétez pas ça va venir  ::): 

n'hésitez pas à faire du lobbying actif auprès de vos amis !

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Sur le topic F1 ça fait les finis bouche. "Je n'ai pas mon volant nia nia nia"

----------


## Capeta

Ils ont peur.  ::trollface::

----------


## zektulu

Bon je suis embêté pour le 2eme round, moi je peux le mardi et pleymobil ne peux que le mercredi (je serais en déplacement pro)... mais comme "j'héberge" le championnat je vais devoir prendre le mardi soir.

cela vous va comme cela ou on reporte à la semaine suivante ?

----------


## snipx

Salut,
perso je ne pourrais surement pas non plus mardi prochain, ce n'est pas encore sur mais bon.
On relance un doodle pour la prochaine session ?

----------


## Capeta

Aucun soucis pour un report me concernant, plus on est de fous, moins y a de riz.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Sur le topic F1 ça fait les finis bouche. "Je n'ai pas mon volant nia nia nia"


Perso, si le jeu n'était pas à ce prix et que j'aie pas déjà du mal à jouer à tous mes jeux, c'est avec plaisir que je vous aurais retrouvé pour de la F1 comme à l'ancien temps !  ::o:  J'espère que vous allez le lancer, ce champ'.  :;):

----------


## snipx

> Perso, si le jeu n'était pas à ce prix et que j'aie pas déjà du mal à jouer à tous mes jeux, c'est avec plaisir que je vous aurais retrouvé pour de la F1 comme à l'ancien temps !  J'espère que vous allez le lancer, ce champ'.


Allez viens ! Comme au bon vieux temps !

----------


## zektulu

Bon j'ai update le sondage ! merci de revoter  ::): 

https://beta.doodle.com/poll/iw9kt6a276gyxgu7

----------


## ababa

> Perso, si le jeu n'était pas à ce prix et que j'aie pas déjà du mal à jouer à tous mes jeux, c'est avec plaisir que je vous aurais retrouvé pour de la F1 comme à l'ancien temps !  J'espère que vous allez le lancer, ce champ'.


J'attends le black friday ou des promos sur Steam, c'est vrai qu'on a plus l'habitude de payer plein pôt les jeux sur PCAY  :Emo:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> J'attends le black friday ou des promos sur Steam, c'est vrai qu'on a plus l'habitude de payer plein pôt les jeux sur PCAY


Pareil, je suis tenté, pas tellement par le jeu mais surtout de rejouer avec les vieilles fripouilles dont j'ai vu passer les noms. Noël n'est pas si loin, après tout.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## zektulu

Pleymobil à toi reviens le choix entre mardi ou mercredi  ::): 

peux-tu aller voter pour qu'on arrête la date ?

Merci ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ho j'y pense également, j'ai 2 questions :

-En time trial les voitures n'ont pas toutes les mêmes performances ? j'ai l'impression car entre une mclaren et une mercedes j'ai gagné plus de 3s ! je trouve ça un peu bête car du coup y'a aucun intêret de jouer avec les autres.

-Sur la chine je vois que les meilleurs tournent autour des 1"32, moi en m'arrachant je peux tirer du 1"34, est-ce qu'a votre avis le fait de jouer à la manette rends impossible le fait d'arriver dans ces chronos ?

----------


## Capeta

La manette a des avantages et des inconvénients par rapport au volant.
Personnellement je suis incapable de faire quoi que ce soit de décent avec une manette.
Je pense qu'il faut trouver des réglages qui vont bien.
Mais tu n'es pas limité en performance sur un jeu comme F1 2017.
Quant aux chronos, va falloir que je me prépare...

Je pense que le meilleur moyen d'avoir la même voiture qu'en ligne, c'est de créer une partie, privée, et de t’entraîner comme ça.
Car selon les modes de jeu, je ne sais pas quels fichiers sont utilisés pour définir les performances, réelles ou égales.

D'ailleurs, si certains veulent s’entraîner à plusieurs, faites moi signe.  ::):

----------


## Harlockin

En TT les voitures sont différentes oui. Par contre en multi avec performances égales on est tous mis au niveau des Mercedes.

Je pense pas qu'au pad ce soit possible, tu peu bien mieux doser l’accélération et le freinage au volant, pareil pour la direction

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Pleymobil à toi reviens le choix entre mardi ou mercredi 
> 
> peux-tu aller voter pour qu'on arrête la date ?
> 
> Merci ^^
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ho j'y pense également, j'ai 2 questions :
> ...


Oublie, la manette a un très gros désavantage. Je réve d'un volant...

----------


## Capeta

La Mercedes est meilleur.
Après, le grip peut beaucoup varier selon le mode de jeu, zektulu en fait souvent l'expérience lui qui s’entraîne en contre la montre.  ::siffle::

----------


## snipx

Bon j'ai complètement merdé...

J'avais zektulu qui était sur ma gauche, du coup j'étais plus sur la trajectoire j'étais destabilisé j'ai freiné beaucoup trop tard; j'ai voulu éviter le mec de devant donc j'ai filé à droite sauf qu'il y avait la mercedes... tain je suis dégouté  ::(:  désolé aux pilotes des voitures que j'ai pu abimer...

pour le microphone je pensais à ça : https://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00214082.html, qqun utilise un micro de ce genre ?

----------


## Capeta

Merci les canards, c'était bien cool.  :;):

----------


## gourmishatel

Ce podium, je l'aurais un jour, je l'aurais!

----------


## Graine

On a gagné un pc portable  ::ninja:: 
Bon a la prochaine session je vais essayer de m'entrainer régulièrement bonne semaine a vous.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon j'ai complètement merdé...
> 
> J'avais zektulu qui était sur ma gauche, du coup j'étais plus sur la trajectoire j'étais destabilisé j'ai freiné beaucoup trop tard; j'ai voulu éviter le mec de devant donc j'ai filé à droite sauf qu'il y avait la mercedes... tain je suis dégouté  désolé aux pilotes des voitures que j'ai pu abimer...
> 
> pour le microphone je pensais à ça : https://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00214082.html, qqun utilise un micro de ce genre ?


J'en avais un qui faisait son taf mais dommage que le câble ne soit pas plus costaud et tressé.
J'ai un casque creative dont j'ai pété le micro j'aimerais bien trouvé un micro de remplacement mais c'est visiblement introuvable.

----------


## Capeta

Ah bien Graine ! 
C'est Silverstone le prochain circuit.

C'était intéressant hier, malgré les incidents du premier tour, il y avait un peloton plutôt proche en rythme de course (du coup ça parlait moins sur le mumble bizarrement), ça va donner des manches très sympa pour la suite je pense.

----------


## zektulu

bon c'était encore une bonne soirée  ::): 

même si j'ai l'impression de stagner et de ne pas réussir à suivre votre rythme.... enfin maintenant que je sais que vous utilisez TOUTES les aides ça devrait aller mieux  ::): 

pour info, je ne vais pas être dispo semaine prochaine aussi je vais donner des dates pour silverstone pour la semaine suivante.

Blague à part, avez-vous des pistes pour m'aider à progresser ? car j'avoue que, par exemple, sur l'autriche je ne vois pas comment je pourrais gagner les 2s qui me sépare du peloton de tête !

Edit : lien pour silverstone :

https://doodle.com/poll/agbwp5ikp3gpr949

----------


## gourmishatel

> bon c'était encore une bonne soirée 
> 
> même si j'ai l'impression de stagner et de ne pas réussir à suivre votre rythme.... enfin maintenant que je sais que vous utilisez TOUTES les aides ça devrait aller mieux 
> 
> pour info, je ne vais pas être dispo semaine prochaine aussi je vais donner des dates pour silverstone pour la semaine suivante.
> 
> Blague à part, avez-vous des pistes pour m'aider à progresser ? car j'avoue que, par exemple, sur l'autriche je ne vois pas comment je pourrais gagner les 2s qui me sépare du peloton de tête !
> 
> Edit : lien pour silverstone :
> ...


Comme on disait, une fois qu'on a mis les aides de traction control en intermédiaire et qu'on a activé l'anti blocage des roues, c'est tout simple, y a juste à accélérer, freiner et tourner  ::ninja:: 
Plus sérieusement, tu fais parti de ceux qui jouent à la manette? Si oui, j'ai pas trop de conseils à donner, je n'ai aucune expérience. Si non, avec ces aides, tu vas sentir que tu peux vraiment "taper" dans la caisse: bourriner sur les freins et y aller quasi franco sur l'accélérateur, puis petit à petit, apprendre la douceur héhé.

Le plus simple, c'est que tu te mette en spectateur chez quelqu'un qui roule avec le mumble d'allumé, et qui te commente en live ses passages, puis tu essaye de reproduire. J'ui assez dispo à partir de semaine prochaine (mais pas toi d'après ce que j'ai compris hehe). On peut essayer de se faire ça avant silverstone (pour que tu nous mette à tous une pilule), bien que je pense pas que je m'en sortirai aussi bien qu'en Autriche!

----------


## Graine

Je débarque avec mes gros sabots mais quand on joue en ligne ensemble toutes les aides sont désactivée et non activable si?

----------


## gourmishatel

> Je débarque avec mes gros sabots mais quand on joue en ligne ensemble toutes les aides sont désactivée et non activable si?


Non, chacun peut jouer avec les aides qu'il veut  :;):

----------


## zektulu

Oui j'ai la possibilité de fixer les aides disponibles mais je ne le fait pas  ::):

----------


## Harlockin

Ah ben je comprend mieux pourquoi on est mauvais alors  ::O: 

Moi je jouai en mode sans aides (hormis rapports auto)

----------


## Capeta

J'étais sans aucune aide jusqu'à mon premier arrêt au stand à Montreal, c'était plus jouable pour la gagne sans, donc j'ai mis l'antipatinage, la voiture est devenu beaucoup plus stable et facile à faible vitesse.

----------


## Graine

Ah ben en effet la révélation du jour.

----------


## zektulu

Oubliez pas d'aller voter !!!!  ::):

----------


## Graine

> Ah ben je comprend mieux pourquoi on est mauvais alors 
> 
> Moi je jouai en mode sans aides (hormis rapports auto)


Idem pour moi(sauf pour les rapports auto) j'ai toujours été moyenasse en simracing mais à ce point ça en était désesperant.

----------


## ababa

Hello les canards, j'ai installé le jeu mais pas mal de difficulté à jouer au pad, je joue en manuel avec aide à la traction en medium, le gros problème, c'est que je bloque pas mal les roues en fin de freinage
Si vous avez des réglages pour la manette, je suis preneur
Je voudrais également savoir si ça vaut le coup de se prendre un petit volant (G27 ou TMX), je joue qu'en solo vu mon niveau de mayrde avec la manette  :Emo:

----------


## snipx

> Hello les canards, j'ai installé le jeu mais pas mal de difficulté à jouer au pad, je joue en manuel avec aide à la traction en medium, le gros problème, c'est que je bloque pas mal les roues en fin de freinage
> Si vous avez des réglages pour la manette, je suis preneur
> Je voudrais également savoir si ça vaut le coup de se prendre un petit volant (G27 ou TMX), je joue qu'en solo vu mon niveau de mayrde avec la manette


Salut,

alors si ça peut te rassurer nous sommes plusieurs à jouer au pad. Essaie de mettre les aides sur l'anti patinage, ca va pas mal t'aider. Sinon hésites pas à venir jouer avec nous, plus on est de fous plus on rit.

----------


## gourmishatel

> Salut,
> 
> alors si ça peut te rassurer nous sommes plusieurs à jouer au pad. Essaie de mettre les aides sur l'anti patinage, ca va pas mal t'aider. Sinon hésites pas à venir jouer avec nous, plus on est de fous plus on rit.


J'pense plutôt que ce que Snipx voulait dire (dis moi si je me plante), c'est de mettre l'aide sur l'anti blocage de roue, ça a reglé mon problème de roues qui bloquent!
Et oui, un volant c'est toujours mieux qu'une manette  :;):

----------


## snipx

> J'pense plutôt que ce que Snipx voulait dire (dis moi si je me plante), c'est de mettre l'aide sur l'anti blocage de roue, ça a reglé mon problème de roues qui bloquent!
> Et oui, un volant c'est toujours mieux qu'une manette


Oui pardon, j'avais plus le nom exact de l'aide en tête  ::): .

----------


## ababa

Oui merci, j'ai mis cette aide mais je trouve que ça dénature un peu ma façon de piloter
Car je m'en rend compte pourquoi je bloque mes roues, c'est parce que je freine fort, mais quand tu déboules à 330 et que t'arrives dans une épingle, bah t'as forcément envie d'appuyer sur la pédale à fond à fond  ::ninja:: 
Comme si la course de ma gâchette était pas si progressive que cela, il faudrait peut être jouer sur la saturation/deadzone/linearity du brake pedals  :Emo: 
Sinon vous jouez avec quel volant?
Ça pourrait m'aider un peu, mon dernier F1 remonte au tout premier avec un DFGT  ::wub::

----------


## Capeta

T300 me concernant, le pédalier est vraiment mauvais, j'ai eu l'opportunité de le remplacer par un T3PA Pro, c'est clairement mieux.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Et oui, un volant c'est toujours mieux qu'une manette


Euh, j'vais pas lancer ici un débat qui a déjà eu lieu récemment sur la discussion _ad hoc,_ mais on parle bien d'immersion, là ?  ::rolleyes::  Parce que, s'agissant de performances, il faut savoir que celui qui a gagné le précédent championnat Assetto Corsa était à la manette, et j'aimerais beaucoup faire ses temps au volant.  ::P:  Un volant ne fait pas rouler plus vite. En revanche, on se croît plus facilement pilote.  :Cigare:

----------


## gourmishatel

> Euh, j'vais pas lancer ici un débat qui a déjà eu lieu récemment sur la discussion _ad hoc,_ mais on parle bien d'immersion, là ?  Parce que, s'agissant de performances, il faut savoir que celui qui a gagné le précédent championnat Assetto Corsa était à la manette, et j'aimerais beaucoup faire ses temps au volant.  Un volant ne fait pas rouler plus vite. En revanche, on se croît plus facilement pilote.


Précision très importante, je suis tout à fait d'accord! Avec un volant, ça donne la gaule, mais avoir la gaule ça distrait... résultat, je pilote moins vite!

Plus sérieusement, je confirme que le matos ne fait pas aller plus vite, c'est juste plus agréable et fun. (quoique, p'tête que le loadcell peut aider en fait...)
Parce que clairement, doit pas y en avoir des masses des gars qui ont lâché 2kg de sueur après un GP en jouant à la manette, alors qu'avec mes j'sais-pas-combien de couple résistant contre lesquels je me bât pendant 3/4 d'heure, et les kg de poussé que je lâche à chaque freinage, j'ai le dos tout trempé à chaque fois, et j'ai pas besoin de chauffage!

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Oui merci, j'ai mis cette aide mais je trouve que ça dénature un peu ma façon de piloter
> Car je m'en rend compte pourquoi je bloque mes roues, c'est parce que je freine fort, mais quand tu déboules à 330 et que t'arrives dans une épingle, bah t'as forcément envie d'appuyer sur la pédale à fond à fond 
> Comme si la course de ma gâchette était pas si progressive que cela, il faudrait peut être jouer sur la saturation/deadzone/linearity du brake pedals 
> Sinon vous jouez avec quel volant?
> Ça pourrait m'aider un peu, mon dernier F1 remonte au tout premier avec un DFGT


L'attaque des freins à haute vitesse est pas trop un problème normalement, sauf si t'es en appui (genre le grand gauche en descente qui se referme grave sur Barhein). Faut garder en tête que moins tu vas vite, plus tu bloques facilement. Du coup, relacher progressivement les freins au fur et à mesure de la décélération devrait t'aider.

----------


## ababa

Justement, j'ai un mal fou à doser avec le pad PS4, les gâchettes ont aucune résistance, tu passes du début de course en fin de course de la gâchette, sans ressentir grand chose
J'arrive tout simplement pas à freiner correctement, et en manuel, c'est tendu du slip gérer les vitesses, le freinage et la rotation du volant avec un pad

----------


## Harlockin

On part sur lundi prochain pour Silverstone du coup ?  ::P:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Non mais vous dites de la merde, le volant permet d'avoir les réflexes qu'on a sur la route. Putain c'est impossible d'avoir la même précision sur un vieux joystik qui se perd au milieu de mon pouce... (pouce qui glisse en plus ...)

Et le dosage de la vitesse avec le pied, pareil avec le frein... ça me manque tout ça...

----------


## Capeta

Et un gamin de 14 ans qui n'a jamais conduit ? Lui il est carrément plus efficace avec un pad.

Disons que c'est carrément plus naturel et immersif avec un volant, perso, je me reconnais dans ton jugement car je suis incapable de m'approcher de ce que vous faites avec des pads, je ne sais pas piloter au pad, je conduis sur GTA, mais c'est tout.
Mais que sur ce jeu, F1 2017, tu vas plus vite avec les aides et sans spécialement doser.
Donc, un pad ça peut aller très vite aussi.
D'ailleurs, pas mal de meilleurs tours en vidéo sur youtube (plus rapide de plusieurs secondes par rapport à ce que nous faisons lors de nos soirées) sont réalisés avec des pads.

----------


## ababa

Les aides? vous pouvez me dire lesquelles pour une manette?
Anti-blocage de roue et traction seulement?
Ah mais sur F1 2010, mon niveau pad était clairement supérieur dans les temps au volant, mais le volant me permet au moins de jouer manuel et sans aides, rien que le fait de kiffer, je prends ce jeu comme un moment de détente, pas de multi, ni de chasses au record
Juste prendre mon pied à faire 50 fois les circuits  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Et un gamin de 14 ans qui n'a jamais conduit ? Lui il est carrément plus efficace avec un pad.
> 
> Disons que c'est carrément plus naturel et immersif avec un volant, perso, je me reconnais dans ton jugement car je suis incapable de m'approcher de ce que vous faites avec des pads, je ne sais pas piloter au pad, je conduis sur GTA, mais c'est tout.
> Mais que sur ce jeu, F1 2017, tu vas plus vite avec les aides et sans spécialement doser.
> Donc, un pad ça peut aller très vite aussi.
> D'ailleurs, pas mal de meilleurs tours en vidéo sur youtube (plus rapide de plusieurs secondes par rapport à ce que nous faisons lors de nos soirées) sont réalisés avec des pads.


Je vais même aller plus loin : en termes de vitesse pure le pad peut être un atout ! Perso, je suis comme vous, je suis incapable de jouer au pad, mais force est de constater que pas mal de pilotes vont plus vite au pad qu'au volant. C'est certainement une question d'habitude. Perso j'ai toujours eu un volant depuis que je joue aux jeux de bagnoles, ça date de Colin Mc Rae.  :Fouras:

----------


## ababa

Y a des virages je suis incapable de les passer au pad, genre à Interlagos, Ferradura et les enchaînements en spaghetti, au volant, c'est nettement plus facile, surtout dans les courbes rapides et les épingles

----------


## zektulu

alors je confirme que la soirée Silverstone c'est pour lundi soir prochain !

pour ababa, ça m'étonne pas que tu galères pour doser ton freinage avec la manette ps4, pour ce genre de jeu je préfère largement les gachettes des manettes x360/xone.

pour les aides je joue en tout désactivé sauf anti-patinage sur intermédiaire (depuis la semaine dernière)  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> alors je confirme que la soirée Silverstone c'est pour lundi soir prochain !
> pour ababa, ça m'étonne pas que tu galères pour doser ton freinage avec la manette ps4, pour ce genre de jeu je préfère largement les gachettes des manettes x360/xone.


Pour ma part, j'aime encore davantage celles de la Logitech G710 car les ressorts sont un peu plus fermes, on ressent mieux la progression de la gâchette.  :;):  Bon, certes Rocket League et F1 c'est pas exactement pareil, mais bon…  ::P:

----------


## Graine

Et pour ceux qui jouent a la manette.Vous jouez en quelle vue?

----------


## Harlockin

TV, je trouve la vue pilote trop étriquée. (ou alors faudrait un mur d'écran  ::ninja:: )

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Normalement en vue pilote, mais pour le championnat je préfère la vue TV, pour mieux apprécier les alentours et éviter de cartonner quelqu'un.

----------


## ababa

J'ai pris la seconde vue TV, légèrement excentrée, c'est celle là dont on parle?

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> TV, je trouve la vue pilote trop étriquée. (ou alors faudrait un mur d'écran )


Tu peux modifier la vue dans les options. Ca te permet d'élargir le champ de vision et de déplacer la camréa (la surélever, la reculer ou l'avancer, etc...)  :;):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Le soucis avec la vue pilote c'est toujours cette histoire d'angle de vue. Si au moins on pouvait faire tourner la tête de notre pilote  ::(:

----------


## gourmishatel

z'êtes toujours chaud patate pour demain soir?

----------


## snipx

yeah

----------


## Capeta

Pas autant que toi d'après tes succès steam du week end...  :;):

----------


## gourmishatel

> Pas autant que toi d'après tes succès steam du week end...


Haha! Serais-je espionné! Oui j'ai un peu poncé F1 ce week end...

----------


## Graine

On peut jouer avec indicateur de trajectoire/freinage si on veut?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> On peut jouer avec indicateur de trajectoire/freinage si on veut?


Mais fait ce que tu veux graine !

----------


## snipx

Tu peux activer toutes les aides que tu veux  :;): .

----------


## Graine

Bordel je viens de voir vos messages j'étais persuadé que c'était le 6.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Casse les couilles cette manette de merde, où tu relâches ton attention une seconde et ça fait sauter la voiture. Encore Quelques mois et je n'aurais plus de manette à la con pour la F1!

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Désolé d'être partie, mais j'étais ultra dégouté

----------


## zektulu

allez t’inquiète y'a pas de soucis !

----------


## Capeta

Voilà voilà.

GG à tous, sauf au champion qui ne termine pas le premier tour ! 

C'était chouette à suivre en tout cas.

ps: Ne prenez VRAIMENT JAMAIS les setups des records du monde.

----------


## gourmishatel

Sacré bonne baston, j'ai pris mon pied (et j'ai sué!), quel plaisir de se bastonner à deux de front sur plusieurs virolos après 40min de course, avec des stratégies de course différentes! A refaire!

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Mate ce temps  ::(:

----------


## gourmishatel

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/05/3ad...e41fd7fce2.jpg
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/05/138...7754eab18c.jpg
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/05/28e...b497c9823c.jpg
> 
> Voilà voilà.
> 
> GG à tous, sauf au champion qui ne termine pas le premier tour ! 
> 
> C'était chouette à suivre en tout cas.
> ...


Pourquoi le troisième sur le podium, il a une combi McLaren?

Pour les setups de WR, cherche pas, faut le pilote qui va avec  ::ninja::

----------


## Capeta

Ouais, j'ai été étonné aussi.
Néanmoins. 


Je reconnais bien la tête toute moche et le drapeau correspondant à Kimi92.
Tu dois pouvoir reconnaître ton personnage en deuxième.
Drôle de bug qui nous prive de la présence du pilote d'Eric sur le podium, du moins chez moi, c'est effectivement bizarre.

Je vais pas relever la dernière phrase hein. Par contre je peux reposter le screenshot des résultats de la séance de qualification si tu veux ? :D

EDIT: Le point au championnat :

----------


## Capeta

> Mate ce temps


C'est dingue cet écart entre ton rythme qualif et ton rythme course !
M'enfin, t'as fais une belle course en mode chasseur, j'ai pris du plaisir à vous regarder Eric & toi.  :;):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> C'est dingue cet écart entre ton rythme qualif et ton rythme course !
> M'enfin, t'as fais une belle course en mode chasseur, j'ai pris du plaisir à vous regarder Eric & toi.


Je te jure que je peux faire mieux, la j'étais au max et je perds du temps parce que je n'arrive pas à fluidifier le braquage de mes roues et l'accélération en sortie de virage (genre hyper important dans le dernier virage de ce circuit). C'est juste une horreur  ::(: 

Et franchement les qualif osef

----------


## Capeta

Eric est d'accord. 

J'espère surtout que t'as rien cassé chez toi, t'avais l'air vachement énervé.   ::ninja::

----------


## zektulu

bon du fait de mes nombreuses erreurs je perds 2 places alors que j'avais fait un bon départ ! ça m'a permis de bien me battre avec snipx  ::):  meme si j'ai tenté une attaque suicide sur la fin  ::): 

par contre j'ai toujours ce même problème, je ne me vois pas progresser, je vois pas comment combler l'écart qui nous sépare.

lien vers le sondage pour la hongrie :

https://doodle.com/poll/t3hsnhqtfn7mbt4e

----------


## snipx

A voté !

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Eric est d'accord. 
> 
> J'espère surtout que t'as rien cassé chez toi, t'avais l'air vachement énervé.


Rien juste rebondit sur le bureau et mon casque audio je l'ai jetée sur le lit. pas de casse.

@zektulu arrête de discuter en course et concentré toi sur la piste. Il suffit de te coller au cul pour que tu perds t'es moyen  ::):

----------


## ababa

Dites en solo, en EL, l'IA ne veut pas me laisser doubler pourtant je suis 5 secondes plus rapide (je prends la Ferrouze et la Mclaren de Vandoorne m'a bloqué durant tout le tour  :Emo: )
Il faut que je fasse un dépassement kamikaze, c'est chiant cette IA, pourtant y a du mieux car dans les combats à l'avant poste en course, c'est comme en vrai, y a de la bagarre, c'est le bon compromis entre une IA qui se laisse doubler trop facilement et une IA trop dure

----------


## gourmishatel

> Dites en solo, en EL, l'IA ne veut pas me laisser doubler pourtant je suis 5 secondes plus rapide (je prends la Ferrouze et la Mclaren de Vandoorne m'a bloqué durant tout le tour )
> Il faut que je fasse un dépassement kamikaze, c'est chiant cette IA, pourtant y a du mieux car dans les combats à l'avant poste en course, c'est comme en vrai, y a de la bagarre, c'est le bon compromis entre une IA qui se laisse doubler trop facilement et une IA trop dure


C'est bizarre, je trouve justement que l'IA est facile à doubler, et j'arrive sans trop de difficulté à faire des maxis bouchons (bon j'utilise le flashback aussi...)

----------


## ababa

Sur SPA, j'étais sur mon tour lancé, j'arrive au Raidillon, mais aux Combes, trop loin pour porter une attaque, résultat tout le S2, je suis resté coincé derrière, dès que je tentais un dépassement, l'IA jouait sa vie
Au virage des Fagnes, il m'a mis carrément dehors, flashback aussi
Du coup je l'ai doublé vers Blanchimont mais attendre les trois quarts du tracé pour doubler une IA vraiment plus lente  :Emo:

----------


## zektulu

Popoff ou snipx avez vous moyen de vous arranger ? Sinon on devra reporter d'une semaine faute de dispo commune ! Merci  ::):

----------


## snipx

Je vais voir, peut etre pour le jeudi mais pas sur du tout; et apres je serai pas du tout dispo la semaine d'apres (vacances scolaires).

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Popoff ou snipx avez vous moyen de vous arranger ? Sinon on devra reporter d'une semaine faute de dispo commune ! Merci


Prends la date à Snipx, je verrai si je peux être là à temps

----------


## Capeta

Au pire on décale pour que tout le monde soit là, c'est plus sympa.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Non mais lundi c'est parce que j'ai ma réunion gn à 20h, comme elle n'a pas d'heure de fin je ne voulais pas mettre de gp ce soir là. Mais si il est lundi je vais essayer d'être présent

----------


## zektulu

Bon bah go lundi au pire on t'attends on est pas des sauvages  ::):

----------


## Graine

Je serais présent lundi,demain donc je vais m'entrainer ce soir.

----------


## zektulu

Cool ! À ce soir tout le monde  ::):

----------


## gourmishatel

Ce coup ci, j'ai pas poncé le jeu durant le week end... j'ai peur que les résultats s'en ressentent!  ::cry::

----------


## snipx

Ouais, pareil j'ai pas poncé le jeu durant le week end, mais ça se ressentira pas en ce qui me concerne :D

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

De mon côté ça ira vite dans le mur  :;):

----------


## Capeta

J'm'en fou, j'ai gagné hier en SuperGT, fais P2 samedi en Endurance, ce soir, selon la loi des séries, j'me biche.
Mais comme j'me biche jamais deux fois de suite, ça fait série contre série, laquelle va gagner ?

----------


## bibouse

Je vais essayer de vous rejoindre.
Rappelez moi l'heure et si vous pouvez me faire un petit topo sur ce qu'il faut ( mumble etc...) ce serait cool  :;):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Je vais essayer de vous rejoindre.
> Rappelez moi l'heure et si vous pouvez me faire un petit topo sur ce qu'il faut ( mumble etc...) ce serait cool


21h, mumble et un sourire

----------


## Graine

Présent,entrainé 15 mn  ::sad::  mais avec les aides ça va quand même mieux ^^

----------


## snipx

Pwah ce que je me suis emmerdé sur ce circuit. J'avais bien gêré le départ; avec les qq accrochages je me retrouve 4eme, mais juste après avoir changé mes pneus j'éclate completmeent l'aileron avant tout seul comme un con... Du coup j'ai fait tout le tout et changé l'aileron, j'ai tout perdu là après y'avait plus rien à faire... un peu deg  ::(:

----------


## Capeta



----------


## gourmishatel

Y a plus qu'à aller chercher popoff au général  :;):  Super course! malgré l'accrochage du début, qui fait parti du jeu et ça ma forcé à être à bloc jusqu'au bout et de me batailler avec Eric, je regrette rien  :;):

----------


## zektulu

Plutôt une bonne soirée pour moi !

Après une touchette avec popoff j'ai du changer d'aileron.

Je pensais m'emmerder et finalement j'ai réussi à revenir et me battre avec popoff  ::): 

Bon vu l'état de mes pneus je pouvais pas résister mais c'était agréable  ::): 

Je reviens vite avec le sondage pour spa !!!

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

C'est ma nouvelle tactique, vous passez devant au départ puis ralentir sur la piste afin d'utiliser l'arrière en béton armée de ma F1 sur votre ailerons avant  ::):

----------


## gourmishatel

Salut la troupe! Du nouveau pour la date du prochain Grand Prix?  :;):

----------


## Capeta

Pas de nouvelles.
Par contre j'ai tourné cette fois pour préparer...  ::ninja::

----------


## gourmishatel

> Pas de nouvelles.
> Par contre j'ai tourné cette fois pour préparer...


Ok... pourquoi tu nous fait du mal comme ça?

----------


## Capeta

C'était un peu trop serré les qualifs en Hongrie.  ::O:

----------


## Harlockin

C'est SPA le prochain ?

----------


## Capeta



----------


## Harlockin

Ah faut pas que je le loupe celui la alors !

----------


## gourmishatel

> C'était un peu trop serré les qualifs en Hongrie.


Pas du tout, enfin j'trouve!

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Purée, F1 à moitié prix !  :Vibre:   :Mellow2:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Enfin un vrai pc à la maison. Au revoir les micro freeze en course !

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Ceux qui ont testé, vous tournez en combien à peu près sur Spa  avec les ultras (en condition course hein) ?

----------


## gourmishatel

> Ceux qui ont testé, vous tournez en combien à peu près sur Spa  avec les ultras ?


Ca sent le mec qui a la pression, et qu'est pas sûr de lui  ::ninja::

----------


## bibouse

Question toute bête : C'est quand la course ?  ::):

----------


## zektulu

Arf DSL J'ai complètement zappé de faire le sondage ! J'imagine que ça va être juste pour cette semaine?

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Ca sent le mec qui a la pression, et qu'est pas sûr de lui


C'est surtout que TRL Limitless n'a pas fait de setup pour ce circuit donc je sais que j'aurais pas des réglages équivalents. C'est juste pour savoir si mon setup perso est correct ou si je vais me trouer sur quelque chose que je sais pas trop faire.

----------


## zektulu

salut,

voici le lien pour le sondage :

https://doodle.com/poll/3czdviwxvbhzdm9w

Encore dsl pour le retard !

----------


## gourmishatel

Fait! J'ai pas trop roulé encore sur cette piste, je ne pense pas spécialement briller  :;):

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Hey mais je pensais que c'était ce soir moi  ::cry::

----------


## gourmishatel

> Hey mais je pensais que c'était ce soir moi


Ca laisse plus de temps pour tester tout plein de réglages  :;):

----------


## Capeta

> Ceux qui ont testé, vous tournez en combien à peu près sur Spa  avec les ultras (en condition course hein) ?



Pas encore testé en conditions course.
En qualifs j'ai tapé 1'45"2.

----------


## zektulu

bon je suis fier ! 

j'ai réussi à taper le 1'49 en course  ::):

----------


## gourmishatel

Ah tiens, tu vas aussi plus vite en rouge qu'en violet?
J'ai aucune idée des chronos que je peux réussir à faire!

----------


## Capeta

On va toujours plus vite avec des pneus neufs et moins de carburant cela dit.

----------


## zektulu

Vendu pour jeudi 01/03 ! A la semaine prochaine ::):

----------


## gourmishatel

> Vendu pour jeudi 01/03 ! A la semaine prochaine


C'est bon Capeta, tu vas avoir un peu de temps encore pour t’entraîner  ::ninja:: 

Cela dit, j'ai pas encore fait de tours, j'ui encore loin d'être prêt héhé!

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Pas encore testé en conditions course.
> En qualifs j'ai tapé 1'45"2.


Bordel il me manque 9 dixièmes.  :tired:

----------


## Capeta

C'était sur une qualif en un tour.
Donc avec deux essais et peu de training (et aussi un poil de bidouille setup), je vise le 1'44.

EDIT: Je vise le 1'44"5 même.  :;):

----------


## gourmishatel

Bon, la course étant demain, j'vais m'entrainer ce soir du coup  :;):  d'ailleurs, si vous voulez, on peut s’entraîner à plusieurs  ::P:

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Je passerai sur le mumble.  ::):

----------


## Harlockin

On jouera avec condition neigeuse aussi du coup, pour faire comme en vrai ?  ::ninja::

----------


## gourmishatel

Je sors d'une session d'entrainement, et la nouvelle c'est que... j'vais pas être une menace pour grand monde ce soir, j'ui pas du tout dans le coup par rapport à vos chronos!

----------


## Capeta

*"T'attaquais toi ? Moi j'attaquais pas."*

----------


## zektulu

Bon course propre pour moi mais va falloir cravacher car avec snipx on commence à se sentir seul  ::): 

Rdv semaine prochaine pour Monza!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et hop ! 
https://doodle.com/poll/2mnag6cfd4y94n2n

----------


## snipx

Ouais je me suis fait chier comme un rat mort  ::): .

J'étais tout seul pendant toute la course, j'ai tenté une autre stratégie mais ça n'a pas fonctionné. Je ne m'étais pas du tout entrainé avant la course, ce qui n'aide pas. A la semaine pro  ::): .

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

J'espère que gourmish ne fait pas la gueule. j'ai senti une touche sur la sortie du virage  ::(: 

Pour les dispo du moment que c'est avant vendredi ça me va. a partir de vendredi je suis en astreinte pour 1 semaine

----------


## zektulu

Coucou! Allez il me manque des votes ! On s'oriente vers jeudi prochain

----------


## zektulu

Allez hop vendu pour jeudi prochain !

----------


## Graine

Je comptais venir mais suis trop fatigué.Desole

----------


## Capeta

J'ai zappé de prendre d'autres screenshots, vous auriez le résultat de la course ?

----------


## snipx



----------


## zektulu

Bon et bien après une petite session d'entraînement je peux vous dire qu'il va être tendu le prochain gp !!!!

Voici le lien pour choisir la date :
https://doodle.com/poll/dh46v34qbtc8ic93

----------


## zektulu

allez allez on va voter ! a priori le mardi 20 semble prometteur  ::):

----------


## zektulu

Je pense que je vais valider le 20 mais il manque encore des votes !

----------


## zektulu

coucou !

bon allez go pour mardi 20 !!! 

je viens de faire un peu d'entrainement, je tourne dans les 1"45 en course.......

ça va etre éprouvant car la moindre erreur est fatale !

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Je up, j'allais oublier ce gp perso  ::P:

----------


## ERIC PAPE



----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Petit test record durant mon entrainement. Rien d’excitant, si vous voulez rire regardez la fin de la vidéo, un magique dernier tour

----------


## Ulrick Popoff



----------


## zektulu

et hop !!!!

enfin une mclaren sur le podium !!!





Bravo aux survivants  ::):

----------


## ERIC PAPE

La fin du règne Ferrari !  :Cigare:

----------


## zektulu

et hop le doodle 

https://doodle.com/poll/ppgpretx7pvucuke

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> La fin du règne Ferrari ! 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/03/20/127...1db44a4.md.jpg


 ::lol::

----------


## zektulu

Dis-moi Popoff, j'ai observé ta vidéo, je vois bien que lorsque tu prends tes virages, ta voiture est stable et ne part pas en "dérapage" comme la mienne.

peux-tu me dire avec quel type de manette tu joue et avec quel réglage ? 

merci !

----------


## Kimi78

Bravo à Eric encore!! Strategie osée mais bien vu

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Dis-moi Popoff, j'ai observé ta vidéo, je vois bien que lorsque tu prends tes virages, ta voiture est stable et ne part pas en "dérapage" comme la mienne.
> 
> peux-tu me dire avec quel type de manette tu joue et avec quel réglage ? 
> 
> merci !


Alors une logitech rumble pad 2 de l'an 40 et mes réglages je te ferai un screen demain  :;): 

A quel moment ta voiture est en dérapage ? A la sortie ? Au freinage ?

----------


## zektulu

alors effectivement c'est plutot en sortie de virage, c'est comme si j'étais en glisse tout le temps même avec des pneus neufs

nb: je veux bien ton screen

Merci  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pour la Malaisie visiblement on trouve pas de créneau commun,

je décale d'une semaine ?

----------


## zektulu

Une petite réponse les gars ?

----------


## snipx

Je vais me libérer pour le 3 avril, on peut se caler sur le 3 avril si vous voulez.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> alors effectivement c'est plutot en sortie de virage, c'est comme si j'étais en glisse tout le temps même avec des pneus neufs
> 
> nb: je veux bien ton screen
> 
> Merci 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> pour la Malaisie visiblement on trouve pas de créneau commun,
> ...




Rien de fameux c'est du pure hasard si ça passe sur ma manette. Et pour la sortie de virage je te conseil de baisser la balast afin de réduire cette effet de glissade  :;):  (par contre va falloir faire gaffe en entré de virage)

Sinon oui décale, si personne est dispo

----------


## zektulu

Merci popoff je vais essayer !

Vendu pour le 3/04 !!!! a la semaine prochaine  ::):

----------


## zektulu

Pour rappel gp ce soir !

----------


## zektulu

bon course très laborieuse pour moi..... trop d'erreur !

allez promis je m'entraine pour suzuka !!!!

https://doodle.com/poll/pnb4qrrxh3isqd6y

----------


## Capeta

Bonus : Eric qui se remets de son dur week end pendant la séance de qualifications.

----------


## zektulu

Il manque beaucoup de vote!!!!!

----------


## bibouse

Faut vraiment que j'arrive à me libérer les soirs de course.... ::|:

----------


## zektulu

Je viens de valider demain soir!!!! J'espère que vous êtes tous partant  ::):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Ben le seul truc c'est que cette semaine je suis d'astreinte donc il est possible que je dois quitter en cours de course voir ne pas être présent (mais j'ai plus de chance de jouer)

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Je ne serai pas présent demain au final

----------


## zektulu

Ha mince ok  on décale d'une semaine?

----------


## snipx

> Ha mince ok  on décale d'une semaine?


Pas de problème pour moi si on décale d'une semaine.

----------


## zektulu

allez on reporte !

nouveau sondage :

https://doodle.com/poll/s4spdni26pas4gsa

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il y a quelqu'un qui streame vos courses ?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Il y a quelqu'un qui streame vos courses ?


Non personne

----------


## Franky Mikey

Dommage.  ::):  Perso je sortirais bien le volant du placard pour rejoindre vos courses, mais le jeu est _vraiment_ cher, surtout pour un truc annuel démodé dans 6 mois.

----------


## snipx

> Dommage.  Perso je sortirais bien le volant du placard pour rejoindre vos courses, mais le jeu est _vraiment_ cher, surtout pour un truc annuel démodé dans 6 mois.


Arf dommage, il était en super promo ce week end sur humblebundle.
Sinon sur dlcompare.fr tu l'as à 20€.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci du tuyau.  ::):  J'achète tellement peu de titres AAA que je n'ai pas le réflexe d'aller sur ce genre de sites. 
Du coup je l'ai pris, plus qu'à me sortir les doigts d'ici votre prochain grand prix. J'espère que le vieux Momo marche toujours.

----------


## Capeta

On reporte donc la célébration du titre chez Ferrari.  :B):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bon, j'ai fait quelques tours de Suzuka en Time Trial... on va dire poliment que je suis rouillé.  ::unsure::  Ça m'a l'air assez technique comme circuit, heureusement qu'il y a de la marge avec les murs.

Vous jouez avec TC et ABS ? C'est vraiment facile de se mettre à l'envers dès qu'on enlève les béquilles, même si les sensations sont sympa. Pour le moment je suis dans les 1:33.1 en TT... et vous ?

----------


## zektulu

Bah ça me parrait pas si mal ! 

Bienvenue en tout cas. C'est cool d'avoir de nouvelles personnes ! Pour info je compte bien lancer un 2eme championnat en météo dynamique si tout le monde est motivé ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci. Il faudra encore voir en course. J'ai zéro expérience de la dégradation des pneus, du micro-management de la voiture, de la gestion de la stratégie, des arrêts aux stands... J'avais bien essoré F1 2010 à l'époque, mais ça remonte.  :Sweat:

----------


## Harlockin

Oh t’inquiète pas pour ça ^^ C'est présent en jeu mais c'est pas vraiment super poussé.

----------


## snipx

Je te conseille d'éviter de t'entrainer en Time Trial, car tu roules pas dans les mêmes conditions qu'en course (voiture vide, mode moteur en mode rapide, pneus toujours au top, etc...).

Essaie de plutôt lancer en mode Grand Prix (juste pour une course), et ça sera, je pense, plus représentatif.

----------


## Capeta

Et surtout, ne passe pas trop de temps en essais libres, ça ne sert à rien le grip est trop faible.
Tu peux lancer des weeks ends en mode qualif sur un tour et course de 5 tours pour prendre de bons repères.

Concernant les chronos, j'ai pas encore tourné, mais comme d'hab, tu prends le temps de zektulu et t'enlève grosso modo 3 secondes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Rho... et la règle des 107% ?  ::ninja:: 

J'imagine que vous faites les courses multi en performances égales ?

----------


## Capeta

Exactement.
Personnellement, j'ai mis le TC en route au Canada lors de mon premier pitstop car je ne pouvais plus lutter sans aides.
TC & ABS ça stabilise BEAUCOUP la voiture et ça aide également les pneus à moins se dégrader.
Selon les circuits, on se débrouille pour faire un ou deux arrêts, la tendance est à 1 dernièrement, peut être car on gère tous mieux nos pneus ?

Attention aux dégats, qui sont en place et au respect des limites de la piste, ça peut vite ajouter des pénalités ou faire perdre pas mal de temps.

----------


## zektulu

> Et surtout, ne passe pas trop de temps en essais libres, ça ne sert à rien le grip est trop faible.
> Tu peux lancer des weeks ends en mode qualif sur un tour et course de 5 tours pour prendre de bons repères.
> 
> Concernant les chronos, j'ai pas encore tourné, mais comme d'hab, tu prends le temps de zektulu et t'enlève grosso modo 3 secondes.


Toi tu as de la chance que le jeu ne soit pas réaliste niveau pit stop ferrari !!!!!!  ::):

----------


## Capeta

> Toi tu as de la chance que le jeu ne soit pas réaliste niveau pit stop ferrari !!!!!!


Aucun soucis pour moi, c'est le pilote n°2 qui est impacté.

----------


## zektulu

> Aucun soucis pour moi, c'est le pilote n°2 qui est impacté.


c'est pas faux  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

go pour lundi 16/04 !!!!!!!

----------


## Capeta

J'espère que vous êtes prêt.  :Cigare:

----------


## Kimi78

> Aucun soucis pour moi, c'est le pilote n°2 qui est impacté.


Qui veut faire partie de mon équipe de mécanos??? lol

----------


## zektulu

Youhou je viens de faire du 1''33'6 en course !!! J'espère pas faire trop de connerie demain  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Quoi ? Non !  ::(: 

Si t'as ce rythme-là en course j'ai intérêt à m'entraîner vu que t'es pas loin de mon meilleur time trial.  ::mellow::

----------


## Capeta

Pour info, la pôle sera en dessous des 1'30".

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bon, j'ai commencé à me sortir les doigts : courses à 25% de distance contre l'IA, sans trop me mettre en danger dans le peloton. Ça commence à rentrer, mais toujours avec de grosses angoisses sur les Degner et certaines faiblesses sur les virages un peu techniques (genre le 1er, le double gauche après l'épingle). Je n'aurai certainement pas le rythme pour suivre les cadors mais si j'arrive au bout avec une voiture pas trop cabossée ce sera déjà pas si mal.  ::): 

Des liens vers vos profils Steam pour que je vous rajoute d'ici ce soir ? Le mien : https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197967692485


EDIT : au fait, je tenterai de diffuser en stream mon point de vue ce soir, et je mettrai l'enregistrement à disposition si tout à bien marché.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Cette course j'y vais sans entrainement, la flemme  ::P:

----------


## zektulu

de toute façon le but est de finir la course, surtout lors des 1eres sorties  ::): 

moi je tourne bien en solo, mais en multi avec le stress je suis pas a l'abri de connerie (surtout le 1er virage ou on rentre fort !!!)

donc ne t'inquiete pas y'a toujours des événements de courses

ps: tu peux m'ajouter sur steam, je t'inviterai, ha et surtout viens sur mumble dans le chan Mario kart (ne demande pas pourquoi ^^)

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198047783947

- - - Mise à jour - - -

au fait je vais me magner mais je vais etre short, short, au pire attendez moi quelques minutes, je devrais etre la a 21h15 grand max !

----------


## Capeta

Vu que c'est toi qui host et qu'on ne peut pas continuer le championnat sans toi, autant te dire qu'on a pas vraiment le choix.  ::w00t::

----------


## Harlockin

C'est quel GP ce soir ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Suzuka, c'est dans le titre.  ::):

----------


## Harlockin

Ah oui  ::ninja:: 

J'viens de voir que j'ai pas retéléchargé le jeu sur ce pc... xD

----------


## zektulu

bon bah GG tout le monde ! bien sympa  ::): 

et hop pour USA : https://doodle.com/poll/yp4mcpsznsryw25h

----------


## Kimi78

Resultats Suzuka

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et full replay Suzuka ! https://www.twitch.tv/videos/251105456

Je me suis planté tôt, du coup j'ai joué au réalisateur pour le reste de la course. Ne pas manquer la bataille des Ferrari pour la tête de la course vers 30:50, un grand moment.  ::):  Par contre j'ai pas le son du jeu sur la vidéo (ni mumble à part moi), faudra encore que j'ajuste des trucs.

----------


## Capeta

GG les canards !

A la prochaine.

----------


## Franky Mikey

46:10 pour l'incident qui a décidé de l'issue de la course.  ::):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Les US je nique Zektulu et récup la place que je mérite au championnat !

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

La course solitaire d'un homme trop rapide pour certains, trop lent pour les autres :

----------


## Franky Mikey

Plutôt propre sur les tours que j'ai regardés, tu as quel niveau d'antipatinage ? Moi j'étais en medium mais je vais peut-être repasser en full après mes exploits d'hier soir.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Plutôt propre sur les tours que j'ai regardés, tu as quel niveau d'antipatinage ? Moi j'étais en medium mais je vais peut-être repasser en full après mes exploits d'hier soir.


Le 1er niveau, ça doit être intermédiaire je crois

----------


## Kimi78

> Et full replay Suzuka ! https://www.twitch.tv/videos/251105456
> 
> Je me suis planté tôt, du coup j'ai joué au réalisateur pour le reste de la course. Ne pas manquer la bataille des Ferrari pour la tête de la course vers 30:50, un grand moment.  Par contre j'ai pas le son du jeu sur la vidéo (ni mumble à part moi), faudra encore que j'ajuste des trucs.


j'ai un soucis avec la video erreur network 2000 qui semble régulière sur twitch..
possible de mettre la video dispo ailleurs??

----------


## Franky Mikey

> j'ai un soucis avec la video erreur network 2000 qui semble régulière sur twitch..
> possible de mettre la video dispo ailleurs??


Oui m'sieur, y a qu'à demander ! https://youtu.be/PHRUyaWj60o
Par contre j'ai resserré le timing, du coup votre passe d'armes commence vers 28:00.  ::):

----------


## zektulu

Salut !

Il manque des votes !

pour ceux que ça peux intéresser, le jeu est en promo chez gameplanet

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/f1-2...am-key--3259-1

----------


## zektulu

USA validé pour le mardi 24/04 !! (faut ptet que je m'entraine)

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai fait quelques tours aujourd'hui. Le circuit est vraiment sympa ! Je l'avais très peu essayé dans les jeux précédents. Moins casse-gueule que Suzuka en tout cas, j'espère voir l'arrivée cette fois-ci.  :^_^:

----------


## Capeta

J'espère parvenir à être chez moi à l'heure. Je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

J'annonce : ça va être intéressant niveau strats.

EDIT : et n'hésitez pas à venir me poke sur Steam le moment venu, en ce moment je suis dans The Witcher et ce jeu est un peu une faille temporelle.

----------


## zektulu

pas de soucis  ::):  

je suis motivé pour ce soir ^^ mon but empêcher popoff de passer 3eme  ::):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> pas de soucis  
> 
> je suis motivé pour ce soir ^^ mon but empêcher popoff de passer 3eme

----------


## zektulu

Bon bah excellent ! 

Course tendu sur toute la durée ! et la remonté terrible sur Franky !!!!!!!

Et un grand merci a Popoff pour sa pénalité  ::): 

Sondage pour le Mexique : 

https://doodle.com/poll/pzwte6mri7263i2d

----------


## Capeta

GG les canards, bravo à Eric pour sa splendide victoire, pleine de maîtrise :;): .

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Spécial dédicace à Franky

----------


## zektulu

> Spécial dédicace à Franky


hahahahha excellent  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Spécial dédicace à Franky


 :Mellow2: 

Chouette course, bravo à tous ! Je me suis vu 4ème pendant vingt-six tours, finalement un peu court cette fois-ci mais vous me reverrez...
Mention spéciale fair-play à SnipX qui a ouvert large la porte, avant que je ne me couvre de ridicule en tirant trop large.  ::unsure:: 


Le replay intégral sur twitch pour les plus pressés, sinon je mettrai un clip de la course sur youtube bientôt (y a le son cette fois-ci !) : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/254052362

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Chouette course, bravo à tous ! Je me suis vu 4ème pendant vingt-six tours, finalement un peu court cette fois-ci mais vous me reverrez...
> Mention spéciale fair-play à SnipX qui a ouvert large la porte, avant que je ne me couvre de ridicule en tirant trop large. 
> 
> 
> Le replay intégral sur twitch pour les plus pressés, sinon je mettrai un clip de la course sur youtube bientôt (y a le son cette fois-ci !) : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/254052362


J'adore, tu regardes juste le moment ou on se dépasse dans le virage après la ligne droite. Le virage suivant on voit dans ton rétro ma voiture te frôler ! (J'ai eu peur pour mon ailerons)

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bel échange en effet ! Ça mérite bien un petit highlight.

----------


## zektulu

Merci Franky pour le twitch ! c'est bien sympa ^^

on sent 'ambiance trollesque qui règne pdt les gp  ::):

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Yeah!  ::lol:: 

Au-delà de ma victoire, je suis surtout ravi que tout le monde ai pu s'amuser et joyeusement s'arsouiller dans la joie et la bonne humeur tout au long du GP. Il y a eu des passes d'armes assez fantastiques. J'espère que c'est annonciateur pour la suite, c'est d'autant plus motivant de voir des écarts plus serrés.  ::):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Vous allez encore trop vite  ::(:

----------


## Capeta

C'est pas nous cette fois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Bel échange en effet ! Ça mérite bien un petit highlight.


D'ailleurs l'usure de tes pneus par rapport au mien, est vraiment étrange. Tu termines la course avec des pneus mort (j'ai changé les rouges vers 54% d'usure)

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Ca c'est probablement une question de réglages (suspension et anti-roulis trop raides par exemple), et il est peut être à la manette non ? (il y a en général 3-5% d'usure en plus à la manette sur un run comparé au volant).

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je suis au volant, mais c'est très certainement une question de réglages et de maladresse style de conduite. Pour info j'ai pris le setup hotlap de TRL Limitless juste avant la course, et avec le recul il ne me convenait pas du tout : beaucoup trop peu de grip à l'avant et un dégradation sans commune mesure avec ce que j'avais vu contre l'IA avec un setup du workshop. L'avant gauche à 79%, ça ne m'était encore jamais arrivé.  ::O: 

EDIT : mince Éric, j'avais jamais remarqué qu'on avait la même quote en signature.  ::o:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Je suis au volant, mais c'est très certainement une question de réglages et de maladresse style de conduite. Pour info j'ai pris le setup hotlap de TRL Limitless juste avant la course, et avec le recul il ne me convenait pas du tout : beaucoup trop peu de grip à l'avant et un dégradation sans commune mesure avec ce que j'avais vu contre l'IA avec un setup du workshop. L'avant gauche à 79%, ça ne m'était encore jamais arrivé. 
> 
> EDIT : mince Éric, j'avais jamais remarqué qu'on avait la même quote en signature.


http://f1carsetup.com/ Meilleur site de réglage, même si je suis le seul à l'utiliser

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'avais déjà vu le lien, mais je trouve qu'il y en a trop à choisir. Idéalement je chercherais un site/guide qui m'expliquerait un peu comment me bidouiller mes propres réglages (à terme), savoir quel paramètre fait quoi, avec quelle incidence sur la conduite, la stabilité, l'usure, etc... Je suis vraiment un noob là-dedans et c'est un peu intimidant.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Limitless a fait une vidéo sur ce sujet justement, et il y en a d'autres qui trainent sur Youtube.  ::): 

Les setups de Limitless qui sont postés sur YT sont un peu particuliers dans la mesure où ils correspondent à son style de conduite : il freine (très) tôt et prend ses virages sur les gaz ce qu'il fait qu'il a plus de charge sur l'arrière.

----------


## zektulu

il manque des votes !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je vois bien 7 participants, mais aucun créneau commun. 
Pour info, je pourrai sans doute être là le 8 mai où vous êtes déjà 5 (j'ai mis à jour).

----------


## Capeta

Absent du 7 au 14 me concernant.

----------


## Kimi78

> Absent du 7 au 14 me concernant.


bah en même temps, on peut faire sans toi, tu es titré...

----------


## Capeta

Ça me fait vraiment plaisir.

----------


## zektulu

bon du coup on a pas de créneau ou on est tous présent, 

je refait un sondage pour la semaine du 14/05

ça nous laisse du temps d'entrainement ^^

edit : voila vous pouvez aller revoter

https://doodle.com/poll/pzwte6mri7263i2d

----------


## zektulu

si francky est dispo, on se dirige vers le 15/05 ! 

Bibouse, graine, gourmish vous êtes toujours les bienvenues !!!!!

----------


## Franky Mikey

Oui.

----------


## zektulu

et hop validé pour le 15/05

----------


## Graine

> si francky est dispo, on se dirige vers le 15/05 ! 
> 
> Bibouse, graine, gourmish vous êtes toujours les bienvenues !!!!!


Je préfèrais ne pas m'inscrire mais si j'ai la pêche le 15 Je viendrais.

----------


## zektulu

Vivement ce soir !!!!




Sorry men !

----------


## Capeta



----------


## zektulu

bon bah pas top top ! je m'étais préparé, mais vu le bouffage de pneu ma strat est tombé complétement à l'eau !

du coup me vla bien popoff avec 1 pt de plus que moi au championnat ^^

je reviens vite pour le sondage brésil  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bonne qualif et bon début de course pour moi, mais je me suis mis à faire n'imp' quand les cadors m'ont rattrapé, et puis la collision sur coup de lag m'a définitivement foutu la stratégie en l'air. Dommage, je m'étais vu jouer le podium à la régulière, mais y a encore du boulot.

----------


## Kimi78

GP calme pour moi car ça a bagarré derriere direct et cela m'a permis de pouvoir gérer la course... Par contre il m'a semblé une baisse du gentleman driver sur cette dernière course. gardons ce côté même si les niveaux se resserrent course après course, c'est ce qui fait le charme aussi de ce championnat

----------


## zektulu

et hop ! 

Le sondage pour le brésil  :

https://doodle.com/poll/kvkc4kmi2fxs9vy3

Popoff, aurais-tu l’amabilité de me partager tes réglages, j'aimerai voir si cela a une influence sur mon usure pneumatique ?

++

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Faut qu'on roule ensemble en training Zektulu, ta conduite doit jouer aussi.

----------


## zektulu

ha bah je veux bien, lundi soir prochain ?

----------


## ERIC PAPE

vendu.  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Par contre il m'a semblé une baisse du gentleman driver sur cette dernière course. gardons ce côté même si les niveaux se resserrent course après course, c'est ce qui fait le charme aussi de ce championnat


Je suis bien d'accord... on a des niveaux d'expérience et de conduite très hétérogènes, faut pas trop se mettre la pression avec la gagne, et savoir pardonner quelques maladresses.  ::):  C'est aussi les boulettes des uns et des autres qui contribuent à pimenter les grand prix.

Vu que le sujet revient pas mal, je serais favorable à l'idée de limiter le seuil des dégâts pour la saison prochaine, d'une part pour calmer un peu les esprits en cas de touchette, d'autre part parce qu'il suffit d'un petit coup de lag pour ruiner une course (voire deux) avec des dégâts rédhibitoires, et que ça arrive, et que c'est bête. Comme on n'est pas non plus sur de la simu hardcore, je préférerais ça.

Éric, zektulu, si je peux me joindre à votre training ce serait avec plaisir.

----------


## Harlockin

> Plutôt satisfait de ma course car il est rare que j'arrive à tenir le rythme imposé. La lutte entre moi, Bibouse et Franky pendant 8 tours et ensuite la pression mise à distance jusqu'à la fin de la course a été mémorable.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp6m6vE4w5U
> 00:00 Qualifications
> 00:24 1ère tentative (1'33.125)
> 02:06 2ème tentative (1'32.738) : l'amélioration se fait à partir du secteur 3, où la trajectoire est plus proche qu'au 1er essai.
> 03:47 3ème tentative (1'32.607) : ou comment gâcher son avance. 0,27 s de mieux au secteur 1, je monte même à 0,36 s au secteur 2 et patatras ! Je gâche toute mon avance dans les virages lents au début du secteur 3. Je suis même dans le rouge jusqu'au dernier virage où j'arrive finalement à arracher 0,13 s de mieux. Qualification en 6ème position pour 0,001 s devant Capeta.
> 05:45 La course
> 06:35 Départ (P6). Dès le départ, je me fais déposer par Popoff et Capeta et je me retrouve brièvement à jouer la sardine entre eux deux. Heureusement ça se dégage vite avant le freinage et je profite du mauvais freinage de Zektulu pour lui passer devant, mais ce n'est que temporaire. Je le touche légèrement dans le virage 9 puis il profite de la longue ligne droite pour repasser devant. Virage 16, je profite de l'accrochage entre Popoff et Bibouse pour passer devant la Toro Rosso.
> ...


Ta vidéo est privée ^^

Sinon mon replay:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WthidS4999k

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Je ne sais pas trop si c'est moi qui suis nul ou les autres qui deviennent bon mais je n'arrive plus à suivre le rythme des zek, bibouse et autres popoff. Faut dire que je m'entraine moins aussi, là je roulais avec le premier réglage trouvé sur le workshop (5/5). Plus que 6 GP à tenir


Mais tu es revenu aux aides aux pilotages non ?

----------


## rotoclap

> Ta vidéo est privée ^^


Je l'avais mis en publique en même temps que je pondais la description, mais c'est bon maintenant, elle est bien visible.

----------


## bibouse

Le résumé de ma course vous pouvez voir la partie la plus sexy via la vidéo de Rotoclap. Les 10 tours les plus sympa pour moi du championnat. Le début et la fin sont moins glorieuse.
Le début, il est vrai qu'on bout de la ligne droite j'ai mal estimé la présence de d'Ulrich par contre après à partir du droite qui suit jusqu'au gauche suivant j'étais plus dans l'herbe car complètement tassé à droite un peu impuissant. Pas d’incidence donc .... fait de course.
La fin de course était chiante car je voulais pas aller changer mon aileron et du coup je me traînais la b... et j'ai pris 6 secondes de pénalité. Du coup je fini 7eme.
Mais chouette course, belle bagarre avec Francky et Roto.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> 19:45 T9 : je collais déjà Bibouse depuis T7 et on a fini par remonter derrière Franky. La pression psychologique et les attaques vont se faire jusqu'à ce que moi et Franky décidions de rentrer aux stand T11 et laisser provisoirement Bibouse tranquille.


Comment j'y serais tellement allé sur bibouse T7.  ::o:  Y avait pas un boulevard non plus mais je pense que t'avais clairement l'élan pour que ça passe.

Sinon je l'ai peut-être déjà écrit ailleurs mais en effet, un grand bravo pour avoir tenu le rythme. Je n'ai jamais pu me relaxer de toute la course car j'ai toujours eu des poursuivants à moins de 3 secondes. Heureusement qu'on avait tous une pénalité d'ailleurs.  ::XD::

----------


## ced64k

> Mais tu es revenu aux aides aux pilotages non ?


Oui

----------


## rotoclap

> Comment j'y serais tellement allé sur bibouse T7.  Y avait pas un boulevard non plus mais je pense que t'avais clairement l'élan pour que ça passe.


J'avoue que le fait qu'il soit mon coéquipier a été un facteur important dans la prise de décision  :^_^:

----------


## bibouse

> J'avoue que le fait qu'il soit mon coéquipier a été un facteur important dans la prise de décision


 ::wub::  ::love::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je suis inquiet, zek n'est pas venu faire un rappel du GP demain. Compte-t-il seulement s'entraîner ?  ::cry::

----------


## zektulu

alors le rappel je le fais le jour même, et comme j'ai vu que l'entrainement n'influençais que très peu sur mes résultats, j'ai décidé de passer un peu de temps sur les autres jeux  ::):

----------


## Harlockin

C'est dommage on s'amuse bien en training.

Y en a même qu'essais de sortir leurs équipiers volontairement  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> alors le rappel je le fais le jour même, et comme j'ai vu que l'entrainement n'influençais que très peu sur mes résultats, j'ai décidé de passer un peu de temps sur les autres jeux


Vu que le seul GP où t'as pas roulé, c'est aussi le seul où t'as (enfin) suivi la bonne stratégie, tu crois pas que ça biaise un peu les résultats ?  :X1:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Au vue de la course de dimanche, je vais rouler maintenant sans aide. C'est beaucoup plus rigolo et comme ça je pourrais faire la course avec Yvon  ::):

----------


## Capeta



----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> https://media.giphy.com/media/uvQv3RRmJdoC4/giphy.gif

----------


## zektulu

> Vu que le seul GP où t'as pas roulé, c'est aussi le seul où t'as (enfin) suivi la bonne stratégie, tu crois pas que ça biaise un peu les résultats ?


Allez pour Francky : 

pour rappel GP ce soir !  ::): 

et sinon oui effectivement tu marques un points  ::):

----------


## Harlockin

Encore un patch de 500Mo !

F1® 2019 PATCH NOTES - v1.21
Patch 1.21 is now out on PC, and you can find the notes for this patch right here!
General
When ‘Repair Wing Damage’ is set to ‘Yes’ on the MFD, the pit crew will now change the front wing regardless of how much physical damage it has taken
Leagues
Addressed an issue where users would get stuck between qualifying sessions if full qualifying and saving between sessions was enabled.
Spectator
Addressed an issue where users could see drivers on incorrect tyres after a pit stop
The spectated car will no longer appear ghosted in one-shot qualifying
Time Trial
F2 car leaderboards will now show which era car has been used (2018 or 2019)


We are continuing to track down and fix more bugs and we’ll have more information about any further patches soon - if you notice anything about these notes that aren't right, or you think don't work as they should, please let us know in our discussion thread right here on Steam.

Thanks!

----------


## Capeta



----------


## ced64k

L'entrainement s'est relativement bien passé. Mes ingénieurs avaient trouvé un bon réglage sur Youtube avec 2/7 en aero  ::P:  C'est parfait pour Suzuka, de toute façon on ne sait pas doubler dans la partie sinueuse. J'arrivais sans trop de souci à des 1:29 en qualif. 

Je m'élance donc confiant pour la qualif, sauf que dans le tour de chauffe je n'avais aucun grip. Peut-être la faute à la température de la piste. Allez c'est pas grave c'est parti pour le tour lancé. Je coupe trop le virage 9, je perds l'arrière et termine dans le rail. Du coup je regarde les qualifs en mode tv et je partirai dernier  ::|: 

Je prends un meilleur départ qu'yvon. Harlockin s'accroche dans le premier virage, déjà 2 places de gagnées. J'entame le 2ème tour dernière Playmo. Il fait une erreur et j'en profite. Ensuite j'arrive sur Popoff qui est parti en travers juste en dessous du pont. J'aperçois déjà la Ferrari de Zek quand arrive la première safety car. Ça se touche devant lui et il y a des morceaux d'ailerons sur la piste. Du coup on perd un peu de temps derrière les voitures de roto et bibouse avant qu'ils ne rentrent aux stands. Zek rentre au 10ème tour, je tente de gagner de temps mais hélas j'arrive trop vite lors de mon arrêt le tour suivant et je prends 5 secondes de pénalité. Je ressors juste derrière lui et je le passe au drs au tour suivant. Je mets la pression sur Popoff qui part à la faute à l'épingle. Playmo rentre et me voilà 4ème. Ensuite une belle bagarre avec zek pour garder ma position puis avec bibouse. Je passe la ligne 4ème mais hélas avec la pénalité il me manquait une demi seconde d'avance sur bibouse donc je termine 5ème.

Meilleur gp de la saison  ::wub::  Il reste 4 gp pour reprendre 15 points à zek  ::trollface:: 

Replay:

----------


## rotoclap

A la fin, c'est avec bibouse que tu t'es battu, pas avec moi ^^

----------


## ced64k

> A la fin, c'est avec bibouse que tu t'es battu, pas avec moi ^^


Une voiture bleue quoi ^^ (j'ai corrigé)

----------


## Franky Mikey

Replay par ici :




Course plutôt prudente et tranquille pour moi. Qualifié 4ème dans un mouchoir avec Harlockin, je réagis très vite aux feux pour le déborder un peu virilement au départ, avant qu'il ne s'élimine dans le contact avec bibouse. Sous SC je fais un mauvais coup (bien involontaire) à ce dernier, ce qui me laisse 3ème sans poursuivant direct, mais sans espoir de chatouiller les deux malades devant (voir leur bataille musclée à partir de 15:10).

Bref, content d'avoir assuré tranquillement sur un circuit notoirement exigeant, mais toujours un peu frustré du manque de confiance et de finition en course, qui me fait sans doute tourner à une bonne demi-seconde de mon potentiel. C'est sûr que c'était moins difficile avant avec les béquilles (trajectoire dynamique et vue TV), mais bon c'est la voie du vrai tryhard.  ::happy2:: 

Pas mis de timestamps, je le ferai peut-être demain matin.

----------


## zektulu

Salut,

Alors pour ma part j'ai passé une super course même si le résultat n'est pas là  ::): 

qualifié 5ème je perds 2 places au départ mais je me retrouve derrière un bon train formé par Bibouse et Roto

Le début de course se passe bien je suis le rythme sans trop de soucis.

Lors de la voiture de sécurité je perds l'avance que j'avais sur Ced64k, je profite des ailerons abîmés de roto et bibouse pour passer devant et Ced me passe avec le DRS un peu après mon 1er arrêt

De la commence une belle bataille qui va durer plusieurs tours.

Bibouse en profite pour revenir sur moi a une vitesse folle (très beau rythme de course de sa part) et me passe aussi avec le DRS.

Je commet une belle faute en essayant de le suivre et me retrouve chassé par Roto

lors du crash de pleymo je pense que c'est une vraie Safety et rentre vite chausser des rouges ! sauf qu'évidemment c'était une virtuelle et je perds 2 places au profit de Roto et Popoff

Je met la gomme pour le rattraper et fini a 0,3s de lui suite à sa pénalité.... dommage

mais bref c'était quand meme une course sympa ou je ne me suis jamais ennuyé !

A la semaine prochaine  ::):

----------


## Harlockin

> Replay par ici :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Course plutôt prudente et tranquille pour moi. Qualifié 4ème dans un mouchoir avec Harlockin, je réagis très vite aux feux pour le déborder un peu virilement au départ, avant qu'il ne s'élimine dans le contact avec bibouse. Sous SC je fais un mauvais coup (bien involontaire) à ce dernier, ce qui me laisse 3ème sans poursuivant direct, mais sans espoir de chatouiller les deux malades devant (voir leur bataille musclée à partir de 15:10).
> 
> Bref, content d'avoir assuré tranquillement sur un circuit notoirement exigeant, mais toujours un peu frustré du manque de confiance et de finition en course, qui me fait sans doute tourner à une bonne demi-seconde de mon potentiel. C'est sûr que c'était moins difficile avant avec les béquilles (trajectoire dynamique et vue TV), mais bon c'est la voie du vrai tryhard. 
> 
> Pas mis de timestamps, je le ferai peut-être demain matin.


Tu m'a cassé l'aileron lorsque tu as l'avertissement, j'ai glissé dans le virage vu que j'avais une roue dans l'herbe, tapé Bibouse en reprenant le contrôle comme je peu et ça m'a envoyé totalement en vrille (improbable vu l'angle mais bon codemaster) je contrôlai plus rien et ça a ruiné la course de pleymo qui me fonce dedans.
L'IA c'est chargé de finir ma course en pilant en plein milieu de la piste entre les deux virages de Spoon.

----------


## rotoclap

00:00 Qualifications
00:22 1ère et unique tentative (1'30.612). Les deux autres finiront soit dans le gravier, soit dans un échappatoire.
02:16 La course
03:14 Départ (P7). Je profite d'un mauvais envol de Zektulu et d'un 1er virage mal négocié par Harlockin pour gratter 2 places et rester collé à mon coéquipier jusqu'à l'intervention de la voiture de sécurité T5.
10:15 T5, intervention de la voiture de sécurité.
16:55 T8, 1er avertissement sans frais avec un léger contact sans dégâts contre mon coéquipier.
17:50 T8, bibouse endommage son aileron sur ^___^ juste avant la fin de la SC.
19:00 T9, j'essaie de passer mon coéquipier qui a du mal avec son aileron abimé et au final, j'abime le mien aussi sur sa voiture.
19:35 T9, la voiture ne tourne plus aussi bien, je suis obligé de laisser passer Zektulu. Ensuite, je me laisse distraire par mon ingénieur qui me prend le chou avec l'essence et oublie de freiner à la chicane. J'évite d'empaler Zektulu de peu.
33:05 T17, je profite d'une erreur d'yvon à la sortie de la chicane pour lui faire l'extérieur.
36:15 T20, je profite du DRS pour passer Popoff au bout de la ligne droite.
40:55 T22, Pleymobil se sort et déclenche la VSC. Zektulu en profite pour... rentrer aux stands ? J'en demandais pas tant mais merci, ça fait une place de gagnée. L'objectif est maintenant de terminer la course avec +3s d'avance sur Popoff pour ne pas qu'il me repasse suite à ma pénalité.
49:00 Arrivée (P6).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Tu m'a cassé l'aileron lorsque tu as l'avertissement


 ::O:  Tu es sûr ? Il n'y a même pas de choc, on a juste frotté. En voyant les replays j'aurais pu rester un peu plus au centre mais j'avais peur d'être enfermé devant, et puis j'ai toujours du mal à bien juger les distances en cockpit.

----------


## Harlockin

Ben j'ai aileron cassé quand je suis en vrille, sachant qu'avec Bibouse le contact ce fait roue contre roue, je pense pas que ce soit la qu'il casse. Pleymo me tape après et plein milieu de voiture donc c'est pas la non plus

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah si, vu le choc et l'angle avec bibouse ça me parait assez probable que ce soit là.

----------


## Capeta

T'es en vrille à partir du contact avec Bibouse, tu lui tourne dessus alors que tu as les indicateurs de présence et Franky est complêtement devant toi.
À moins d'avoir de gros soucis de netcode/connexion, il me semble aussi que Franky se faufile pas mal entre vous et est devant toi sans contact, ou alors minime (de ce que j'ai vu, avec le système de replay de merde, il est possible que j'en ai loupé un bout).
On a bien frotté avec Kimi, et il se pète l'aileron avant sur un contact vraiment anodin aussi au premier virage. 
Y en a eu d'autres où ça aurait pu couter des ailerons ou des crevaisons, mais vu qu'on était très proche, l'écart de vitesse entre les voitures n'était pas super élevé.

----------


## Franky Mikey

On se touche bien ( ::ninja:: ) avec Harlockin mais c'est du frotti-frotta en ligne droite, impossible de casser un aileron là-dessus à mon avis.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Pour une premier sans les aides, c'était vraiment fun pour moi. Même si j'ai eu 2 3 erreurs de pilotages durant la course qui mon coûté une belle occasion de marquer des points. Mais bon Zek est toujours là pour me remonter le moral avec ses tactiques du futur  :;): 




- 0.00 Le départ je glisse (parce que gros lourd sur la pédale) Playmo qui se fait bousculer gratuitement par moi à cause de ça
- 0.20 ça part dans tout les sens devant moi
- 2.24 Je suis concentré sur ma poursuite sur Zek. Il fait une erreur, ça m'inspire "Spin 1"
- 2.59 Playmo me laisse passer  ::ninja:: 
- 3.24 Je réfléchis trop et j'oublie que le virage est déjà là (pénalité)
- 8.33 Savety car, Pneus jaune ou blanc ???
- 15.15 Reprise de la course et dépassement de Yvon (Je vous conseil de suivre le tour et de voir les 4 idiots de devant se faire peur plusieurs fois  ::XD::  )
- 16.45 Vue que les 2 redbull zek et Ced se bloque mutuellement je me retrouve derrière eux très rapidement. Je dépasse Ced qui est trop prudent, avant de glissé à la sortie de la chicane par peur de voir la redbull me défoncer la voiture. Ced repasse
- 17.50 "spin 2" (le début du gachi)
- 21.10 Tout le monde s'arrête, Iceman me rattrape et je le laisse passer  ::ninja:: 
- 26.01 "Spin 3" (c'est con ils étaient tous derrière)
- 28.25 Bibouse passe "Tu perds 1s part tour avec la voiture de derrière. "Ta gueule mécano !""
- 33.18 Rototo passe
- 38.06 Zektulu le tacticien va au stand
- 46.21 "c'est con que tu étais con ouais"

Des bisous

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Pour une premier sans les aides, c'était vraiment fun pour moi. Même si j'ai eu 2 3 erreurs de pilotages durant la course qui mon coûté une belle occasion de marquer des points.

----------


## zektulu

Allez hop GP ce soir  ::):

----------


## rotoclap

C'est USA ce soir ? Il me semblait que c'etait le Mexique après le Japon, me dit que pas que je me suis entraîné sur la mauvaise piste -_-

----------


## zektulu

heuuuu

tu me mets le doute, je vérifie (je me base sur le calendrier F1 pourtant)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Excellent,

autant pour moi c'est bien le mexique ! j'ai bien fait de pas m'entrainer  ::): 

le pire c'est que je déteste cette piste (usure des pneumatiques ingérables......)

----------


## Franky Mikey

On avait remarqué depuis une semaine, mais moi je me disais que ce serait cocasse que tu te pointes le mercredi soir en mode " :Pouah:  Hein ? Mexique ????"

 ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Au passage, j'étais incertain pour ce soir à cause de douleurs dans le pied. J'ai roulé un peu cet aprèm et c'est franchement pas terrible, mais je pense quand même tenter la course. En attendant de me trouver une paire de bottines de kéké pour la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Capeta

T'ai déjà parlé d'une enseigne française spécialisé dans le sport ?  :;):

----------


## Capeta

Course sympa, avec l'action.

Un très grand bravo à Ced & Bibouse, vous avez été bon les gars !  :Prey: 












Fausse alerte, avec la règle des point par meilleur tour, le championnat pilote est encore vivant pour 1 point. 
 :tired:

----------


## ced64k

Tout a commencé vendredi soir. Alors que j'allais relancer GT Sport, ma copine arrive avec une boite en disant "tiens cadeau !". C'était le volant Thrustmaster Ferrari  ::love::  Bon alors on relance direct F1 2019. C'est parti pour 30h d'entrainement, du contre-la-montre, des GP 50% et de visionnage de replays de GP AOR. Il semble qu'une stratégie à un arrêt semble gagnante sur ce circuit. Je trouve un bon setup pour économiser les pneus. Mais pas évident de les tenir aussi longtemps...

Voici venu les qualifs. Je me lance pour le premier run, j'aperçois une Ferrari au loin mais en fait elle n'était pas si loin, je suis trop proche, je rate du coup la corde et je me prends le mur au dernier virage.

Je jette mon volant et je ragequit la ligue. Je ne jouerai plus jamais à un jeu de F1 !  ::trollface:: 













Plus sérieusement de toute façon je pense que j'aurai eu du mal à avoir la pole, en entrainement j'étais au mieux en 1:14:900. C'est parti pour les qualifs en mode TV, ça devient une habitude !  ::XD:: 

Départ 9ème. Popoff devant moi patine et Pleymo double plusieurs voitures comme un avion. Je reste dans l'aspi de Zek à l'extérieur. Roto pousse un peu Capeta qui se retrouve devant moi. Je l'évite de peu en braquant à droite et Pleymo me tape la roue de l'autre côté heureusement sans dégat. 
Je suis 8ème à la sortie de la chicane. Pleymo fait une erreur au début des esses, 7ème. Ensuite roto, 6ème. Je passe Zek au DRS au 5ème tour. Franky part à la faute à la 2ème chicane au 7ème tour, 4ème. Les 3 devant sont en soft et j'ai du mal à suivre le rythme. Ils rentrent au stand et je me retrouve premier. Je rentre pour ma part au 16ème tour pour passer sur les hard et je ressors 4ème. Iceman abime son aileron et je repasse 3ème. Capeta revient sur moi avec ses medium frais et je ne peux rien faire. Je resterai 3ème et je passe 2ème avec les pénalités.

Je suis vraiment content parce que jusque-là je faisais des bons résultats quasi uniquement sur des circuits que je connaissais d'autres jeux (Monaco, Spa, Suzuka, etc)  ::): 

Et GG à bibouse qui nous a fait croire qu'il ne s'en sortait pas sur ce circuit  :;): 

Replay: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/554664390

----------


## zektulu

Bon et bien plutôt une bonne course pour moi !

Encore une fois plutôt bien qualifié !! (5ème) je prends un envol pas trop mauvais et me retrouve sans perte de places (il me semble ) suite aux 1ers virages

de là j'essaye de poursuivre difficilement Bibouse mais rapidement je me fais dépasser par Capeta et Ced64k

suite à cela je fais une erreur au 1er virage et me retrouve en travers, je repart derrière Roto....

A ma grande surprise je me retrouve à avoir plus de rythme que lui et le repasse avec un dépassement ..... au chausse-pied !!

de là j'essaye de revenir sur Francky en blanc mais sans succès.

Suite à mon 2ème arrêt je reste devant Roto et reste à porter de Kimi qui m'offre la 5è place suite à son tête a queue.

Le reste de la course se passe sans événement majeur ! j'essaye de rester à plus de 3s de Roto pour pas perdre ma place (vu ma pénalité) mais ce dernier en avait également.

Voilà voilà, je reste concentré car je peux encore reprendre la place de Roto au championnat  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Aha, moi je pourrais écrire quasiment le même résumé que ced... mais à l'envers : 1er, 2ème, 3ème, 4ème, 5ème, etc.  :^_^:  J'ai même dégringolé à la 8ème place après mon arrêt.

Au final je reviens 5ème à la régulière, puis 4 après les erreurs de Kimi. Je dois être le seul à avoir tenté la stratégie 1 arrêt soft/hard, et à mon avis c'était pas foufou, surtout en anticipant l'arrêt du fait de mon tête-à-queue. J'ai ressenti un gros cliff après la VSC, il n'y avait déjà pas moyen de revenir sur ced à pneus égaux mais une fois mon train rincé il m'a enrhumé à coups de secondes entières.

Le circuit est "intéressant", mais 36 tours c'était un peu un calvaire. Encore une fois, j'ai réussi à sortir un gros tour de qualification pour claquer la pôle, mais absolument pas à retrouver un rythme décent en course (pourtant j'ai roulé avec le plein pendant tous les essais). Je suis un peu comme ced : à moins de bien poncer dans la semaine qui précède (et je n'ai plus forcément le temps ou l'endurance nécessaires), je ne suis pas dans le coup et c'est frustrant.

Bon, j'ai quand même repris des points à Kimi dans l'histoire, mais ça c'est plus grâce à lui.  :Cigare: 

Vidéo à suivre.

----------


## ced64k

> Je dois être le seul à avoir tenté la stratégie 1 arrêt soft/hard


Ah c'est comme ça que je me suis principalement entrainé, ça passait tranquille avec une IA à 100%. Mais j'sais pas pour la vraie course en partant 9ème je le sentais pas. Peut-être que ça m'aurait permis de rester dans le train devant en début de course mais ça voulait aussi dire 5-6 tours de plus en hard.

----------


## rotoclap

Encore une course tranquille une fois passé les premiers tours. J'ai bien cherché à revenir sur Zektulu après mon deuxième arrêt, mais rien à faire, j'ai jamais pu m'approcher plus près qu'à 3 secondes.




00:00 Qualifications
00:24 1ère tentative. Pas super, pas mal de hors trajectoire mais c'est juste histoire de claquer un temps.
01:53 2ème tentative. Je pensais pas que c'était possible de faire pire qu'au 1er essai. Eh bien si...
03:21 3ème tentative. Enfin quelque chose qui ressemble à un tour de circuit.
05:02 La course
05:52 Départ (P6). Je prends le meilleur sur Zektulu et reste derrière Capeta. Avant le 1er virage, je me ménage une marge de sécurité pour ne pas risquer de collision. C'est sans compter Pleymobil qui voit le trou de souris que j'ai créé et réussi à s'infiltrer entre moi et Capeta. Au 1er virage, je suis un peu surpris par le freinage et je n'ai plus ma marge de sécurité. Du coup, je me jette à la corde pour éviter un trop gros contact avec Capeta. Les voitures se frottent, mais pas de dommage. Au final, après le 1er virage, je me place devant Pleymobil et Capeta.
07:40 T2, après la chicane du début de tour, je me retrouve assez proche de Zektulu. Au freinage du virage 4, il freine un peu plus tôt que moi, ce qui m'oblige à me décaler pour ne pas toucher son train arrière. Le contact se fait de côté, je pars à faible vitesse dans l'herbe mais sans dommage. Je perds 2 places.
14:25 T7, Zektulu part à la faute à la sortie du virage 1.
16:50 T9, 1er arrêt aux stands. La stratégie est à 2 arrêts avec des mediums. Franky et Yvon me passent à la sortie. Je tente de doublerYvon avec ses pneus tendres usés au freinage du virage 4, mais ça ne passe pas.
18:35 T10, cette fois-ci avec le DRS et la grande ligne droite, Yvon ne peut rien faire.
26:20 T15, je n'ai pas de rythme et Zektulu me colle depuis plusieurs tours. Je me vois déjà en train de me faire déposer au DRS dans la grande ligne quand ce dernier décide de tenter le coup avant et réalise un beau dépassement.
41:30 T27, second arrêt aux stands, les mécanos sont endormis et l'arrêt dure 3,9 s. Je repars en pneus tendres.
46:20 T30, Iceman part à la faute avec ses pneus durs, j'en profite.
47:35 T31, Popoff craque et décide de ne pas freiner au 1er virage pour abréger son GP. Déclenchement de la VSC.
55:20 Arrivée (P6).

----------


## Franky Mikey

Le tour de la pôle position. Le premier secteur est très brouillon, c'est surtout la suite du tour qui a porté ses fruits.



---

La course.



4:12 Dépassé par Kimi après avoir tenu 3 tours. Il prend la chicane n'importe comment et ça frotte un peu. :D
7:33 Je suis en difficulté dans les S, bibouse en profite pour passer (je suppose avec un gros cut)
8:30 Ça dévente dans la chicane, Capeta recolle et me pousse à la faute au freinage suivant. Tête-à-queue, et je manque de m'emplafonner ced qui s'était glissé dans mon angle mort.
9:30 Unique arrêt aux stands, on va mettre les pneus blancs plus tôt que prévu pour aller au bout.
11:16 J'ai fait le tour de sortie derrière yvon, ça passe au DRS dans la grande ligne droite.
Rien de bien marquant sur la suite. Roto puis zektulu s'accrochent un peu à quelques secondes derrière avec leurs pneus jaunes, mais je les garde à bonne distance jusqu'à leur 2ème arrêt. Je suis 5ème et le resterai jusqu'à l'erreur de Kimi.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Je suis déçu, avec vos vue embarqué on ne voit pas mes donut  ::(:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Sinon, mercredi dernier zektulu a tenté de discuter un peu de la suite des événements, mais en vocal avec l'effervescence des soirs de course c'est toujours compliqué d'entendre chaque avis.

Perso je plafonne un peu sur F1 2019, c'est du simcade propre mais sans le petit plus qui donnerait envie de s'investir à long terme. Comme j'ai déjà bien poncé (211h quand même), je vais sagement le ranger au placard une fois la saison finie en attendant les prochaines sorties (notamment Automobilista 2 en mars qui s'annonce très prometteur). Je ne serai donc pas partant pour une deuxième saison sur F1 2019 (même condensée à 8 GP comme on avait fait l'an dernier). Par contre, _a priori_ je prendrai F1 2020 à la sortie, alors pourquoi pas relancer un truc là-dessus en septembre si le jeu vaut le coup et s'il y a suffisamment de monde.

Pour s'occuper d'ici-là, ça parlait d'organiser une course hors championnat à 100% de distance comme l'an dernier. Pour ça je suis partant, on pourrait même en caler deux ou trois d'ici la fin de l'année scolaire histoire de contenter plus de monde au niveau des circuits. Et ce serait chouette que même ceux qui ont lâché le championnat puissent être des nôtres pour l'occasion.

Au rythme actuel, on aura fini le championnat le 11 mars. Je propose de s'accorder deux mercredis de répit, et de commencer à planifier un truc en ce sens pour le mercredi 1er avril (à moins qu'il n'y ait déjà des indisponibilités connues ?).

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Moi je ne suis pas saoulé, j'apprends encore. Par contre les dernier gp me donne tellement pas envie ...

J'aurai bien fait une autre saison, vue que j'ai passé la 1er moitié de saison à faire de la merde, j'aurai aimé voir mon lvl sur une saison entière. Mais bon avec tout ces gens qui abandonne, je trouve ça dommage... On avait une si belle ligne de départ en Australie

----------


## ced64k

Je ne pense pas continuer non plus. Je compte partir sur une simulation plus pointue à la fin de la saison  ::trollface:: 
J'y reviendrai sûrement d'ici la sortie du 2020 mais sans la contrainte des courses hebdomadaires.

----------


## zektulu

bon et bien déjà on va faire la pause, ça va faire du bien à tout le monde,

et effectivement partir sur une course a 100% pour le fun.... pour la suite je sais pas trop.

en ce moment, j'aurais été plutôt pour laisser passer F1 2020 et attendre F1 2021 pour le changement de règles.

après je suis pas fermé, si y'a du monde de motivés y'a toujours moyens de choper une belle promo

----------


## ced64k

> j'aurais été plutôt pour laisser passer F1 2020


Tiens justement qui compte prendre F1 2020 le jour de la sortie ?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Je passe perso

----------


## Harlockin

F1 2020 ça dépendra du niveau d'amélioration. Si c'est comme cette année ou on nous a vendu un nouveau moteur etc pour au final ce retrouver avec la même chose que l'an dernier je pense pas l'acheter plein tarif.

Sinon pour une course 100% pourquoi pas.

----------


## ced64k

Codemasters a publié un sondage sur F1 2019: https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/f12019-survey

----------


## rotoclap

> F1 2020 ça dépendra du niveau d'amélioration. Si c'est comme cette année ou on nous a vendu un nouveau moteur etc pour au final ce retrouver avec la même chose que l'an dernier je pense pas l'acheter plein tarif.


F1 2019, ça doit être le 1er jeu de F1 que j'achète depuis 10 ans minimum. Mais c'est vrai que j'imagine que les changements d'une année sur l'autre doivent pas être flagrant. Donc, c'est pareil, je vais pas l'acheter plein tarif alors qu'il y a souvent des promos ou des bons plans Auchan au bout de 3 mois.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Le 2019 c'était dans les 30€ day one chez Auchan. À ce prix-là je n'exclus pas de prendre le 2020 fin juin, sinon ça sera sans doute en septembre. J'ai toujours envie de rouler avec les canards sur des jeux F1 mais le modèle de conduite de F1 2019 commence à me gonfler.

----------


## Harlockin

Le soucis de F1 2019 c'est qu'il a été marketté comme utilisant un nouveau moteur en dev depuis 2ans. Finalement c'est indiscernable du précédent, autant dans la conduite que visuellement et avec les mêmes bugs

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tu es dur.  ::P:

----------


## ced64k

J'avais un peu testé le 2018 comme il est dans le game pass et... il n'y a pas photo  :^_^:  Tous les circuits et les modèles 3D ont l'air très très proches mais la gestion de l'éclairage rend l'ensemble vraiment beaucoup plus réaliste.



Après avec les jeux de sport à licence on se fait clairement entuber tous les ans pour ce qui pourrait être un simple DLC. Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi ces jeux restent sur un modèle annuel au lieu de passer au game as a service comme un Rainbow Six, Overwatch ou autre. Mais bon au final 30€ pour 200 heures de jeu par an c'est pas l'arnaque  ::):

----------


## Harlockin

OK pour les lumières, mais le reste franchement, en jouant tu y fais pas attention.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Venant de 2017, ça a quand même vachement bien évolué

----------


## rotoclap

C'est sûr que c'est pas à 300 km/h qu'on va admirer la qualité de modélisation des grillages. Par contre un rendu d'éclairage bien ou mal fait, on le ressent beaucoup je trouve. C'est pour ça que quand je vois la comparaison F1 2018/F1 2019 sur ce point, y'a pas photo.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Après n'oubliez pas que Codemaster va surement pas se sortir les doigts du cul pour cette saison et sortir une suite normal, pour se focaliser sur le nouveau réglement de 2021. Qui va surement ramener du monde en plus

----------


## ced64k

Voilà ce que je verrai bien pour le 2020  ::): 

- Des dégats autre que l'aileron avant. On pourrait avoir l'aileron arrière, les pontons, le fond plat, des crevaisons en cas de contact, etc
- Remplacer l'ERS actuel par une simple fonction boost
- Supprimer la règle de coupes des virage et la remplacer par un ralentissement si on sort de la piste. Ou des crasses qui se mettent sur les pneus et qui diminue l’adhérence de la voiture pendant quelques virages.
- Des dégâts sur les suspensions si on monte trop sur les vibreurs
- Des pannes moteurs
- Des safety cars quand il y a un crash ou une panne et pas quand quelqu'un fait un simple tête à queue.
- Le support du triple écrans
- Fixer le problème de délai du MFD
- Pouvoir attribuer des setups par défaut à chaque circuit
- Des pit stop rapides en qualifs
- Plus de contrôle de la voiture dans les stands
- Possibilité de connaitre la météo d'un gp de ligue plusieurs jours à l'avance et pas en random au lancement
- Possibilité de créer sa propre météo dynamique
- Revoir certains circuits (la bosse à Suzuka ou les vibreurs qui glissent plus qu'en vrai en Espagne)
- Suppression des voitures IA en ligue
- Une télémétrie intégrée au jeu
- Un mode replay complet (tout le gp et chaque voiture)

----------


## Harlockin

> Voilà ce que je verrai bien pour le 2020


- Des dégats autre que l'aileron avant. On pourrait avoir l'aileron arrière, les pontons, le fond plat, des crevaisons en cas de contact, etc
Ils avaient déjà répondu sur les premières version de jeu F1 qu'ils ont fait que c'est pas qu'ils veulent pas, c'est que la FIA considère que casser trop les voitures nuirait à l'image de marque de la F1.

- Remplacer l'ERS actuel par une simple fonction boost
+1

- Supprimer la règle de coupes des virage et la remplacer par un ralentissement si on sort de la piste. Ou des crasses qui se mettent sur les pneus et qui diminue l’adhérence de la voiture pendant quelques virages.
Je suis pas vraiment fan des ralentissements comme on peu le voir sur d'autres simu. Les pneus sales sont déjà dans le jeu (bon faut aller dans l'herbe ou le gravier pour.

- Des dégâts sur les suspensions si on monte trop sur les vibreurs
cf 1.

- Des pannes moteurs
Tu en as si tu fais la carrière. Introduire ça en multi serait totalement injuste. (A moins d'introduire la même gestion du nombre de moteurs/boites du mode carrière)

- Des safety cars quand il y a un crash ou une panne et pas quand quelqu'un fait un simple tête à queue.
Les casus on tellement pleurés que y avais pas assez de SC qu'ils en ont foutu partout :/

- Fixer le problème de délai du MFD
??

- Possibilité de créer sa propre météo dynamique
C'est déjà possible.

- Revoir certains circuits (la bosse à Suzuka ou les vibreurs qui glissent plus qu'en vrai en Espagne)
"nan mais nous on a pas vocation à faire une simu" Codemaster 2017.

- Suppression des voitures IA en ligue
C'est déjà le cas, juste un problème de setup de la ligue qu'on a pas pu modifier ensuite.

----------


## ced64k

> - Fixer le problème de délai du MFD
> ??


Ce sont les raccourcis pour le Multi function display l'ERS, le carburant et tout ça. Si tu navigues dedans avec la croix directionnelle ça change directement. Si tu assignes par exemple un bouton pour monter l'ERS et que tu appuies 5x dessus rapidement ça le fera 2x. Il y a un sujet là-dessus sur le forum Codemasters... depuis F1 2018.

----------


## Harlockin

Ah OK. Oui je m'en suis plain plusieurs fois aussi de ça :3

----------


## zektulu

y'a de bonnes idées dans vos suggestions !

notamment au niveau des dégâts.... 

après même si en pratique, une gestion de l'usure moteur avec pénalités serait chiante.... ça serait sympa de pouvoir le faire.

sinon pour Rappel GP ce soir ^^

----------


## Franky Mikey

Développer le modèle de dégâts à l'arrière de la voiture ne serait pas sans conséquences sur le multi. Les gens jouent très arcade, or le modèle actuel cause principalement des dégâts à celui qui percute, plutôt qu'à celui qui est percuté... ce qui demeure malgré tout la meilleure forme d'incitation à ne pas foncer dans la voiture de devant.  :^_^: 

Imagine par exemple si un aileron qui frotte contre une roue arrière avait de fortes chances de causer une crevaison comme en vrai... sans un système de licence qui tienne la route (à la iRacing) ce serait juste la fête du slip et des mamans insultées. Personnellement je serais client d'un jeu de F1 orienté simulation à tous les niveaux dont celui-ci, mais ça n'irait pas sans un gros changement de philosophie dont Codemasters n'est certainement pas capable, et où une bonne partie de leur public actuel ne les suivrait probablement pas.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Développer le modèle de dégâts à l'arrière de la voiture ne serait pas sans conséquences sur le multi. Les gens jouent très arcade, or le modèle actuel cause principalement des dégâts à celui qui percute, plutôt qu'à celui qui est percuté... ce qui demeure malgré tout la meilleure forme d'incitation à ne pas foncer dans la voiture de devant. 
> 
> Imagine par exemple si un aileron qui frotte contre une roue arrière avait de fortes chances de causer une crevaison comme en vrai... sans un système de licence qui tienne la route (à la iRacing) ce serait juste la fête du slip et des mamans insultées. Personnellement je serais client d'un jeu de F1 orienté simulation à tous les niveaux dont celui-ci, mais ça n'irait pas sans un gros changement de philosophie dont Codemasters n'est certainement pas capable, et où une bonne partie de leur public actuel ne les suivrait probablement pas.


Je m'insurge sur l'affirmation que celui qui percute est puni par rapport à celui qui est percuté. J'ai été plusieurs fois percuté sur l'avant par des gros cul et c'est quand même moi la victime !

----------


## Franky Mikey

:^_^:  Tu avais pas vu l'autocollant ?

----------


## rotoclap

Ca fait un moment que j'ai pas touché a iRacing, mais c'est vrai que c'était le seul jeu de voiture avec laquelle je n'avais pas d'appréhension sur le comportement des randoms en multi.

----------


## bibouse

Faudrait que je m'y intéresse un jour à ce iRacing

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

ça demande de l'investissement ce jeu par rapport au prix (en gros c'est comme un abo mmo pour moi), vraiment pas un truc de cassu

Sinon je ne serai pas la ce soir, trop de truc à faire (ce n'est pas de l'abandon, je répéte CE N4EST PAS DE L4ABANDON)

----------


## Harlockin

C'est la semaine prochaine le Brésil ?

----------


## ced64k

Très bonne qualif. Hélas pas aussi bonne qu'en entrainement, je ne pars "que" 3ème et ça va être beaucoup plus compliqué en ne partant pas premier. Un missile rouge dépasse tout le monde au première virage. Je suis 3ème derrière franky et je reste dans le rythme des premiers. Il commence à ralentir au 3ème tour je me rapproche au DRS dans la ligne droite et je tente de passer. Hélas on se touche et je repars 5ème. Fin de 4ème tour je perdais du temps derrière roto, je vois franky qui rentre, j'hésite mais c'était trop tard, je repars pour un tour. Les pneus étaient déjà à 40%, je fais une erreur dans les esses et la voiture part dans le mur. 

Voilà le replay, à partir de 34:08 en mode TV avec la bataille kimi/franky, franky/capeta et zek/yvon  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'aurai donc encore rejoué le running gag de la pôle suivie d'une dégringolade. Ceci dit, je m'y suis mis lundi soir et je partais d'assez loin (notamment par rapport à ced qui s'était bien préparé), du coup c'est tout de même satisfaisant d'avoir pu me mettre dans le rythme et assurer le podium.

Mon setup était agressif sur l'arrière et je ne l'ai pas très bien géré (plusieurs glissades qui me coûtent cher en temps et en température). Il faut dire que je pensais jouer la pôle et que je ne m'attendais pas à être déventé tout au long du premier relais. Avec l'arrêt à la fin du tour 6 j'ai tenté un coup de poker qui m'a assuré un undercut confortable, mais il aurait fallu plus d'avance et gérer le second relais à la perfection ce qui n'a pas vraiment été le cas.

Désolé ced pour notre touchette, c'est vrai que le plongeon était casse-gueule mais je comprends que tu aies tenté.




Départ : Propre pour ma part, mais il y a du jump start derrière et je perds ma position.
2:01 : 2ème tour et ça glisse déjà dans les S.
2:40 : Je vais freiner beaucoup trop tard au bout de la ligne droite. ced tente un plongeon au virage suivant, "a day late and a dollar short" comme on dit.
2:58 : Déconcentré par la remarque de Kimi, je vais louper ma trajectoire en lui répondant et perdre bêtement une place.
5:43 : Bien positionné derrière Kimi dans la zone DRS, il sort trop bien de l'épingle pour que je puisse tenter d'en profiter.
9:47 : "Roll the dice" comme on dit : voyant qu'il sera difficile de prendre l'ascendant, je tente un arrêt anticipé pour passer un train de medium jusqu'à la fin.
10:38 : Un petit coucou à l'épave de ced, petit ange parti trop tôt...
12:04 : À partir de la fin de la VSC, quelques tours d'attaque pour essayer d'optimiser l'undercut. Malheureusement je galère à reprendre mes marques et je vais pas mal taper dans les pneus.
15:50 : Je suis revenu comme un navion sur zek qui n'a pas encore ravitaillé. Je l'aligne tranquillement pour l'enrhumer dans la zone DRS.
18:08 : Première alerte sur le train arrière, avec un travers à la DiRT dans le secteur 3.
23:29 : Quelques tours médiocres, et l'avantage repris sur Kimi s'est évaporé. Il va tenter un divebomb au premier virage, ça ne passe pas mais ce n'est que partie remise.
24:14 : Je sors le mieux possible de l'épingle mais rien à faire, l'animal me colle aux fesses. Freinage trop prudent au bout de la ligne droite, il passe.
26:52 : Complètement raté le virage 1, ce n'est hélas pas la première fois ni la dernière. Le secteur 1 dans la foulée est à chier, et Kimi disparaît.
39:00 : Profitant de mon relais médiocre et d'un train de pneus beaucoup plus frais, Capeta est revenu au contact. Je défends un peu mieux qu'avec Kimi mais l'issue est la même.
44:55 : Un dernier travers pour le plaisir ? Le premier virage au frein à main dans le dernier tour.

----------


## rotoclap

C'est dommage, sans mon mécano qui s'endort et mon aileron détruit, j'aurais bien aimé savoir ce que ça aurait donné ma stratégie à 2 arrêts (tendres/mediums/tendres). Du coup avec ces conneries, je vais vite me retrouver en solo avant même la moitié de la course




00:00 Qualifications
00:22 1ère tentative. La prudence est de mise pour assurer un chrono, foirage total de la descente de rapport pour le dernier virage.
02:08 2ème tentative. 0,4 s d'avance après les S et je perds tout sur le reste du circuit -_-
03:55 3ème tentative. Je retarde mieux certains freinages après la 2ème ligne droite, ce qui me permet d'améliorer mon temps (1'33.312) et de ravir la 5ème place sur la grille à Capeta.
06:04 La course
06:56 Départ (P5). Les feux mettent une plombe à s'éteindre et poussent 2 pilotes à la faute. Au 1er virage, je define aux flèches rouges que je suis entre deux pilotes. Je croise les doigts pour qu'ils tiennent autant leur ligne que moi et ça passe. Pendant le 1er tour, je suis spectateur de la petite bataille qui commence entre ced64k et Iceman_
08:45 T1, je loupe le freinage au dernier tour et manque d'éperonner Iceman_. Il n'a rien vu mais si ça avait touché, je crois que ça aurait gueuler  ::): 
09:55 T2, la bataille entre ced64k et Iceman__ est passée entre ced64k et Franky. Léger contact entre les deux et ced64k part dans l'herbe. Une place de gagnée.
17:25 T7, ced64k part à la faute dans les S et déclenche la VSC. Cela faisait plusieurs tours qu'il était plus rapide que moi, mais il n'a jamais réussi à avoir une fenêtre assez grande pour tenter une manoeuvre.
18:50 T8, la VSC s'arrête et je rentre faire mon arrêt prévu. Le mécano responsable du lève-vite avant était parti s'en griller une, le changement des pneus dure +8 s. Merci mon gars -_-
27:20 T12, je pars à la faute dans l'avant-dernier virage, j'éclate mon aileron avant en évitant le pire. Je plonge dans la voie des stands sans ayant le temps de changer de stratégie. Ca sera des tendres et ils ne tiendront donc pas jusqu'au bout. Merci à l'ingénieur qui me débite son laïus de changement de stratégie pendant 20 plombes, sans pouvoir choisir à temps. A partir de là, c'est course en solo jusqu'à la fin.
34:05 T16, je pars à la faute à la sortie du virage. J'évite de toucher ni d'avoir une manoeuvre pénible à faire mais je perd tout de même 10 s dans l'affaire.
41:10 T21, dernier arrêt aux stands. Au T22, je vois que personne n'a encore vraiment tenté de s'accaparer le point du meilleur tour en course. Ayant des pneus tendres assez frais, je décide de recharger les batteries et d'économiser de l'essence pour préparer un tour rapide.
46:20 T24, meilleur tour en course (1'35.574). Je vais croiser les doigts jusqu'à la fin pour pas qu'un top player n'ait la même idée et prenne ce point.
54:35 Arrivée (P6).

----------


## Capeta

Pas très concentré hier avec le match, au moins j'ai rien tapé.

P6 sur la grille, je vole le départ comme un champion, à l'inverse de Bibouse, je me dis que quitte à manger une pénalité, autant en profiter, donc je me retrouve P1 et m'envole pendant les premiers tours jusqu'à devoir effectuer ma pénalité.
Après, remontée tranquille, les erreurs des uns, le manque des rythme des autres m'offre la deuxième place.











Mais l'important est ailleurs.  :B):   :Eclope:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Mais l'important est ailleurs.  
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/02/27/172...a3ac9f1b78.jpg


 ::w00t::  Il a accepté ta demande en mariage ?

----------


## Capeta

Jaloux.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est vrai que j'ai toujours rêvé d'épouser un mécano Ferrari.

Bon, à défaut, j'ai une Italienne à la maison. Mais elle est de Rome (donc du tiers monde), c'est pas pareil.  ::ninja::

----------


## ced64k

> Mais l'important est ailleurs.  
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/02/27/172...a3ac9f1b78.jpg


Félicitations  :;):

----------


## zektulu

> C'est la semaine prochaine le Brésil ?


oui oui c'est mercredi prochain !

Alors pour mon Debrief :

Les USA c'est pas vraiment mon préféré  ::):  donc je fais la qualif, 1er RUN potable et de là..... je me foire sur mes autres tentatives et fini donc bon dernier des qualifs !

le départ se passe bien grâce à Bibouse et kimi  ::):  et je gratte quelques places.

de là je n'ai pas le rythme pour suivre Ced et la bande et me contente de faire ma course.

Yvon me passe au DRS et commence à s'échapper, je me dis que la course va être bien chiante....

je profite des erreurs des uns et des autres pour remonter au classement, et je remonte petit à petit sur Yvon.

Si mes souvenirs sont bons nous nous retrouvons pratiquement à 3 au 1er virage avec Yvon sur l'extérieur moi au milieu et Bibouse qui tente un dépassement ! du coup il me semble qu'il laisse son aileron sur ma voiture (j'étais concentré sur Yvon sur ma droite et je ne t'ai pas vu venir)

et de là avec Yvon on ne va pas se quitter de la course ! j'arrive à prendre le dessus mais il est resté systématiquement dans ma zone DRS. 

je me prends une pénalité bête en paniquant au moment de la sortie de piste de Ced et cela me coutera la 4ème place !

En tout cas j'ai passé un super GP car ça a été la bataille pendant pratiquement toute la couse !

----------


## ced64k

> en paniquant au moment de la sortie de piste de Ced


T'inquiètes les médecins ont dit que j'étais OK pour le Brésil  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tu as déjà choisi ton mur ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Capeta

T'as déjà choisi ton relais de merde ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ce sera sans doute les deux (ou les trois), je n'ai jamais été spécialement à l'aise sur Interlagos dans les éditions précédentes. Pourquoi t'es si fâché, champion ?

EDIT : ah, je vois dans le topic F1 que c'est le moteur Ferrari qui t'a échauffé.  :^_^:

----------


## zektulu

En marge du prochain Gp j'aimerai bien vous parler sérieusement de mon projet de faire une IRL à spa en 2021.

L'idée serait de faire ça bien ! Location d'une maison place en tribune etc....

Je me dis qu'en s'y prenant très tôt y'a moyen pour chacun de mettre des sous de côté et de se faire un putain de week-end !

Après je suis pas fermé je parle de spa mais ça peux être un autre gp.

Pour ne pas organiser cela sur le forum vous choissireriez quel moyen de communication ? Groupe Facebook, mail, etc ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> En marge du prochain Gp j'aimerai bien vous parler sérieusement de mon projet de faire une IRL à spa en 2021.
> 
> L'idée serait de faire ça bien ! Location d'une maison place en tribune etc....
> 
> Je me dis qu'en s'y prenant très tôt y'a moyen pour chacun de mettre des sous de côté et de se faire un putain de week-end !
> 
> Après je suis pas fermé je parle de spa mais ça peux être un autre gp.
> 
> Pour ne pas organiser cela sur le forum vous choissireriez quel moyen de communication ? Groupe Facebook, mail, etc ?


Partant ! En espérant qu'il n'y aura pas de grande épidémie mondiale l'an prochain.  ::P: 

À noter qu'on pourrait recruter sur d'autres topics du forum (celui de la saison de F1 et celui des motorsports) si le cœur vous en dit.

Communication par mail ou Facebook sans problème pour moi (un groupe Whatsapp pourrait faire l'affaire aussi).

----------


## Capeta

Ça peut se faire de mon côté également.

----------


## zektulu

Pour rappel le seul championnat non impacté par le coronavirus c'est le notre !

RDV ce soir ^^

----------


## Franky Mikey

Nous à vrai dire, ce serait plutôt le conarovirus.  ::ninja::

----------


## zektulu

> Nous à vrai dire, ce serait plutôt le conarovirus.


hahahahaha tu m'as tué !

----------


## Harlockin

Je devrais pouvoir jouer ce soir. J'ai trouvé hier soir pourquoi mon retour de force était tout flottant lundi soir, c'était beaucoup plus agréable.

----------


## Capeta

Coin,

Update F1 2019 454.7 MB.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Coin,
> 
> Update F1 2019 454.7 MB.


 :^_^:  Ce running gag... toujours le mercredi.

----------


## zektulu

Bon course à oublier pour moi !

départ plutôt calme mais au 3ème virage Yvon (il me semble) part un peu large, du coup je prends l'ascendant mais il ferme un peu la trajectoire au virage suivant et je met 2 roue sur le vibreur et la voiture part directe dans le mur .... fin !

Dsl popoff du coup tu as été la victime collatéral mais rien de voulu dans la manoeuvre !

----------------------------------

pour rappel pas de course la semaine prochaine, on attaque la dernière le 18/03 !

---------------------------------

Projet IRL 2021, pour ceux que ça intéresse merci de me laisser votre mail en MP, je vais commencer à organiser le truc !

Bonne soirée à tous !

----------


## Harlockin

Y a eu un bug lors de la fin de session, les résultats on pas été comptabilisé par le jeu. Faut refaire la course.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Quel talent ce Zektulu  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

:Pouah: 


Pour info, les serveurs Codies ont merdé après l'arrivée et la ligue n'a pas sauvegardé le résultat. J'ai un screenshot pour le remettre manuellement.

zektulu il faudra me dire si tu as moyen d'entrer directement un résultat pour un GP pas encore couru, sinon faudra qu'on s'en refasse un "faux" (on y va à deux ou trois et on se fout tous dans le mur au premier tour) et qu'on corrige le résultat pour que tout le monde ait ses points.  ::):

----------


## ced64k

J'ai commencé à apprendre le circuit dès jeudi soir. Mais j'avais un peu moins de temps que pour les USA, du coup je devais avoir seulement une dizaine d'heures au lieu de 25  ::o:  J'ai un peu galéré avec les setups. J'ai pris le setup d'un youtubeur que j'utilise habituellement. Mais dans la première course de training qu'on avait faite je n'arrivais pas du tout à suivre les autres. Du coup je bidouille des réglages toute la semaine. Au 2ème training j'ai un setup time trial, ça marche bien pour la pôle et les 5 premiers tours  :^_^:  J'insiste un peu avec mon premier setup et finalement avec plus d'entrainement ça passe donc je garde celui là pour la course.

La qualif se passe pas trop mal avec le 3ème temps. Je n'arrive pas à améliorer dans le 3ème run. Je garde la 3ème place au départ et je reste assez longtemps dans le rythme des deux premiers. Après ils commence à s'éloigner et je rentre au 17ème tour passer les mediums. Je passe la ligne à 85 km/h et je prends 5 secondes.  ::cry:: 

Ensuite je fais plusieurs tours seul. Puis Capeta remonte avec des softs neufs. Je tente de défendre au bout des deux lignes droites en gardant l'intérieur. Je prends trop large le virage 3, il recoupe et on se touche. Vu l'humeur sur Mumble et sans trop savoir ce qu'il s'est passé j'ouvre la porte quelques tours plus tard au bout de la ligne droite quand il est revenu sur moi...

Je garde la 3ème place malgré les 5 secondes de pénalité. Ensuite Capeta ragequit et j'ai l'impression que toute la bonne ambiance de la ligue s'est envolée  ::cry:: 



Sinon c'est cool qu'il y ait eu un revenant avec harlockin. Dommage pour le crash de zek... mais du coup ça annule mon crash des USA hahaha. Faudra voir où on en est au classement après analyse de la FIA  ::trollface:: 

Replay: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/561966714

A dans deux semaines... j'espère que tout le monde sera là  ::happy2:: 

---------------------------------------------------
Pour Spa ça me dirait bien mais les prix sont vraiment trop exagérés. Comme on va à ce genre d'événement en famille ça ferait la journée à 800€ au moins  ::blink::  Ça vous dit pas un GP de motocross à la place, hahaha.

----------


## rotoclap

Moi j'aimerais bien ragequit comme Capeta : partir dernier une main dans le slip, subir 2 collisions et quand même finir 2ème.

----------


## ced64k



----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> https://www.essentiallysports.com/wp...13-400x261.jpg


 :;): 

Je suis d'accord avec toi que c'est dommage que l'ambiance se dégrade aussi vite

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

La course en mode spectateur

----------


## ced64k



----------


## rotoclap

J'aime bien la gestion de la sécurité chez Codemasters. Une voiture est en lambeaux au milieu de la piste avec des débris de partout mais pas de panique, on déclenche juste une VSC ^^

----------


## Harlockin

Seconde victoire!! La troisième à Abu Dhabi  ::siffle:: 

Le premier relais était très frustrant pour moi.. Je vois pas que la VSC ce termine et Kimi en profite pour me coller aux échappements et me passer en bout de ligne droite. Ced étant pas loin d'en profiter aussi. Je reste au contact mais impossible de rester suffisamment près de lui dans le secteur deux pour pouvoir tenter quoi que ce soit, au bout de deux tours à le suivre les pneus surchauffes, je le laisse donc filer hors de la zone DRS et retente une attaque quelques tours plus tard mais toujours le même soucis.
Tour 13 je plonge dans les stands pour tenter l'undercut et passe les jaunes qui devront tenir jusqu'à la fin! Paris réussis, je ressors six secondes devant lui lors de son arrêt.

À six tours de l'arrivé mes pneus me font une frayeur, ça ce met à glisser et je perd une seconde pleine dans le second secteur sur le tour. Je roule prudemment le tour suivant et parviens à redescendre à six dixième de perte de temps au tour, je me dis que ça va pas tenir, Kimi ce rapprochant de tour en tours, mais malheureusement pour lui et heureusement pour moi il fait une erreur et il reste juste à rallier l'arrivé sans faire de boulette, chose pas si aisé ayant déjà eu quelques grosses frayeurs plus tôt dans la course.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'aime bien la gestion de la sécurité chez Codemasters. Une voiture est en lambeaux au milieu de la piste avec des débris de partout mais pas de panique, on déclenche juste une VSC ^^


Ouais mais les commissaires brésiliens sont super efficaces : tout avait déjà disparu un tour après.

Sûrement pour être revendu en pièces détachées dans une favela du coin.  ::ninja::

----------


## ced64k

> tout avait déjà disparu un tour après.


Ça c'est encore un souci du jeu, il n'y a aucune anim avec une grue ou autre pour dégager la voiture, des commissaires qui balaient la piste, etc. Dans le cas de zek on aurait même voir dû la voiture médicale  ::XD::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Ça c'est encore un souci du jeu, il n'y a aucune anim avec une grue ou autre pour dégager la voiture, des commissaires qui balaient la piste, etc. Dans le cas de zek on aurait même voir dû la voiture médicale


Et je devrais avoir ma voiture detruite

----------


## Harlockin

Vu qu'on a un temps mort la semaine prochaine, ça vous dit pas de faire une petite course (qualifs courtes, 25%) avec les drapeaux stricts et dégâts au max pour voir ce que ça donnerait en course de ligue ?

----------


## zektulu

ha c'est pas bête, 

on pourra en profiter pour faire la fausse course du brésil pour remettre les points !

de ce que je vois, l'accident ced/capeta ressemble au miens avec Yvon

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> ha c'est pas bête, 
> 
> on pourra en profiter pour faire la fausse course du brésil pour remettre les points !
> 
> de ce que je vois, l'accident ced/capeta ressemble au miens avec Yvon


Tu es sur d'avoir vue ma vidéo ? tu te sors tout seul

----------


## ced64k

D'après mes calculs savants on devrait en être là:

----------


## Franky Mikey

La deuxième place au championnat est donc pliée. Avec la victoire et le meilleur tour je pourrais encore égaliser, mais Kimi l'emporte de toute façon au bénéfice du nombre de courses gagnées.  ::cry::

----------


## zektulu

> Tu es sur d'avoir vue ma vidéo ? tu te sors tout seul


pourquoi tu crois que je monte sur le vibreur ? pour le plaisir de spin ou pour éviter une colision avec Yvon ?

----------


## ced64k

'sont chauds chez Ferrari  ::trollface::

----------


## zektulu

t'inquiète je suis pas énervé  ::): 

pensez à me filer vos mails en  MP !

----------


## Franky Mikey

T'avais quand même largement la place.  ::P: 

Replay :



Il se passe pas grand chose. Je dépasse bibouse au DRS à un moment, voilà.  ::ninja::

----------


## rotoclap

> pourquoi tu crois que je monte sur le vibreur ? pour le plaisir de spin ou pour éviter une colision avec Yvon ?


Y'avait aussi la technique de relacher l'accélérateur pour te coller derrière et attendre la prochaine ligne droite ou l'activation du DRS, c'est pas déshonorant xD

----------


## zektulu

> Y'avait aussi la technique de relacher l'accélérateur pour te coller derrière et attendre la prochaine ligne droite ou l'activation du DRS, c'est pas déshonorant xD


alors a froid je suis bien d'accord, sur le moment ça paraissait une bonne idée  ::): 

mais après pas de drama, ça fait juste chier de foirer ma course et celle de Popoff 

Des bisous  ::):

----------


## rotoclap

Mon résumé de la course :



Pas grand chose à voir. Une fois que je mets une roue dans l'herbe et que je pars en spin au dernier virage, ça va être une course en soloe et je ne vais plus voir grand monde à distance d'attaque jusqu'à 3 tours de la fin. Point positif : une bonne qualification, devant mon coéquipier, chose rare.

00:00 Qualifications
00:24 1ère tentative
01:54 2ème tentative qui m'assure le départ en P4 (1'09.269).
03:29 La course
04:23 Départ. Le 1er tour n'est pas fini qu'une VSC est de sortie : zektulu a perdu sa voiture au virage 4.
06:00 T2, fin de la VSC, la course peut reprendre.
08:05 T3, toujours la même erreur au même endroit. Pas de dégâts, mais mes chances de me battre et faire un bon résultat s'envole. Je repars derrière Capeta, mais impossible de revenir dans sa zone de DRS. Je vais rester à 2-3 s derrière lui jusqu'à mon arrêt aux stands T15.
44:05 T33, je prends la 5ème place à Iceman_ qui a dû rentrer aux stands. 3 tours à tenir avec des pneus durs usés alors que mon poursuivant est à 6,5 s et gagne du terrrain avec ses pneus tendres neufs.
49:00 Arrivée (P5).

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> alors a froid je suis bien d'accord, sur le moment ça paraissait une bonne idée 
> 
> mais après pas de drama, ça fait juste chier de foirer ma course et celle de Popoff 
> 
> Des bisous


T'inquiète, moi ça m'a fait rire sur le moment. C'est juste que je trouve ça injuste de dire que Yvon est un méchant garçon sur cette action  :;): 

edit : Si j'avais des talents de monteur, j'aurai trafiqué la vidéo pour mettre un ressort du jeu sonic à l'endroit ou tu touches le mur et une explosion d'anneau juste après qu'on se soit touché  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mon résumé de la course :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOPi052fJdU
> 
> Pas grand chose à voir. Une fois que je mets une roue dans l'herbe et que je pars en spin au dernier virage, ça va être une course en soloe et je ne vais plus voir grand monde à distance d'attaque jusqu'à 3 tours de la fin. Point positif : une bonne qualification, devant mon coéquipier, chose rare.
> 
> 00:00 Qualifications
> 00:24 1ère tentative
> 01:54 2ème tentative qui m'assure le départ en P4 (1'09.269).
> 03:29 La course
> ...


Mais Yvon et toi vous faite un jolie ballet au même moment à 8min05 !  :^_^:

----------


## rotoclap

> Mais Yvon et toi vous faite un jolie ballet au même moment à 8min05 !


En effet, j'avais même pas fait gaffe :D

----------


## Franky Mikey

Plutôt une bonne affaire pour moi : un poursuivant en moins, une place de gagnée, et une deuxième au bout de la ligne droite vu que sans roto, bibouse n'a plus de DRS pour se défendre.  :^_^:

----------


## zektulu

pour revenir sur le projet de GP en 2021, ceux qui ont déjà été a SPA, vous avez eu le droit a des animations (concerts etc....) ? car quand j'y suis allé, je n'ai jamais vu d'endroit ou il y avait de l'animation (le soir)

j'ai reçu quelques mails en MP, donc je vais essayer de commencer l'organisation.

n'hésitez pas à vous manifester pour ceux qui sont intéressé

----------


## Harlockin

Moi j'suis pauvre j'aurais pas les moyens ^^

----------


## zektulu

après sans juger des moyens de chacun, c'est assez ouvert, on peux se retrouver dans la même loc et si y'en a qui souhaite, y'a des billets moins cher que les tribunes Gold, ou même venir que pour le GP le dimanche.

L'idée de préparer ça en 2021 c'est que ça laisse aussi pas mal de temps pour mettre de côté

----------


## zektulu

non mais sérieux, je regarde les prix des week-ends, Monza et l'Autriche fument un peu la moquette  ::): 

genre c'est 700€ la place ^^

----------


## Harlockin

Si vous voulez, on ce fait Chine 2021.

3-Day General Admission : 70$

Les autres GP les moins chers sont la Russie (77$), le Japon (81$) et la Hongrie (100$).

----------


## ced64k

Limite un aller-retour Sochi coute moins cher qu'une place à Spa  ::P:

----------


## zektulu

après j'ai pris les tribunes devant la ligne des stands,

on peut évidemment trouver moins cher !

Ced64k j'aime bien ta comparaison ^^ c'est quand même n'importe quoi  ::):

----------


## zektulu

y'aura du monde de dispo mercredi soir ?

je pense qu'il faut qu'on soit assez nombreux pour pouvoir relancer le gp du brésil en league

et sinon vous voulez faire quoi comme course ?

ps: j'attends toujours vos mails perso pour le GP 2021

----------


## rotoclap

Moi non, puisque je suis à l'origine du report d'une semaine  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Oui je suis dispo pour jouer mercredi soir.

Par contre (désolé Harlockin) l'idée d'une course en drapeaux stricts/dégâts simu ne m'intéresse pas du tout.  ::ninja::

----------


## Harlockin



----------


## rotoclap

Drapeau strict, pourquoi pas, ça éviterait les cut de gros porc. Mais dégâts simu, quand je vois comment ça gueule déjà maintenant, je suis pas sûr que ça soit l'idée du siècle xD

----------


## Franky Mikey

Drapeaux stricts c'est un pansement sur une jambe en mousse. Le système de détection et de pénalisation est super mal branlé. Si c'est pour que chacun ait une collection de 3 ou 4 pénalités à l'arrivée et que le classement change dans tous les sens une fois la ligne franchie, je trouve ça naze.

Les ligues qui tournent en strict (même avec des gens beaucoup plus adroits que nous), ça donne des trucs de ce genre.

----------


## zektulu

ha c'est plutôt intéressant  ::): 

https://fr.motorsport.com/jeux-video...ielle/4736130/

Vie ma vie de Günther Steiner  ::):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Ok donc un jeu bien et beau mais avec peu de mécanique

----------


## rotoclap

Un peu comme Motorsport Manager quoi, avec la licence en plus.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Un peu comme Motorsport Manager quoi, avec la licence en plus.


Si ça pouvait être un poil mieux  que motorsport manager ça serait cool. Je trouve qu'il y a u  gros flou sur les stats dans ce jeu

----------


## zektulu

Salut,

pour ce soir, je vous propose de vous connecter comme d'hab et on improvisera un truc en fonction du nombre de participants !

----------


## Varkana

Vous autoriser les joueurs avec les aides ?

----------


## zektulu

> Vous autoriser les joueurs avec les aides ?


oui c'est ouvert à tous les niveaux

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Salut,
> 
> pour ce soir, je vous propose de vous connecter comme d'hab et on improvisera un truc en fonction du nombre de participants !


Exceptionnellement je ne maîtrise pas mon heure d'arrivée, donc si vous ne me voyez pas en ligne vous pouvez commencer sans m'attendre.  ::):

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Salut à tous ! F1 2019 est jouable gratuitement jusqu'au 19, je vois que vous manquez de joueurs, vous seriez ok pour que je vous rejoigne ?  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ha c'est plutôt intéressant 
> 
> https://fr.motorsport.com/jeux-video...ielle/4736130/
> 
> Vie ma vie de Günther Steiner


Avec un solide CV en jeux de gestion en plus :woot:

----------


## zektulu

ha bah viens y'a pas de soucis !

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

L'échauffement commence à quelle heure ce soir ?

----------


## zektulu

A peu près vers 20h

Ce soir. C'est soirée libre donc je sais pas trop quel gp on va faire mais dans le doute on peut s'entraîner sur Abu dhabi

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Ok à ce soir !

Ca tombe bien j'ai une petite technique pour enchaîner les virages 18-19 sur ce circuit  :Cigare:  faut juste espérer que le système de virages coupés soit pas trop sévère  ::ninja::

----------


## zektulu

bon elle m'a fait peur cette petite session de training !

c'est pas un circuit que j'apprécie particulièrement..... je vais essayer de bosser un peu histoire de finir la saison sur une bonne note

----------


## zektulu

Rdv ce soir pour le seul championnat encore en vie !  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

yvon as-tu reçu mon lien pour la prepa au gp 2021 ? 

Nagra je viens de t'ajouter également !

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Bien reçu oui !

----------


## BZHARMEN

slt zek je n ai rien reçu  merci

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Un peu déçu de ma fin de course (drive thru de l'espace et aileron pété en orange sur roto lors du cortège funèbre avant que la SC rentre) mais le plaisir était là. Ca m'a donné envie de rejouer avec vous tiens. Et trop de safety car tue la safety car !

Dommage playmo et zek qui ont eu à subir des problèmes techniques.

----------


## rotoclap

J'avoue que 3 safety car, surtout qu'elles sont restées un moment à chaque fois, ça fait beaucoup. Sur le Brésil, le jeu a sorti la VSC pour plus grave que ce qu'on a eu ce soir.

----------


## zektulu

bon et bien petite déception de finir comme ça cette saison !

j'ai pas compris, 2 "plantages" du volant en pleine course c'était pas encore arrivé ! dsl pour les Safety mais je crois que pleymo à pas eu le choix non plus ^^ (super le G29)

je vais regarder les forums voir si les gens ont trouvé la raison.....

Sinon quel a été le résultat de la course ? Ced à réussi a tenir avec ses blancs ?

sinon dommage Nagra on restait relativement proche ça aurait pu etre une belle course jusqu'à la fin 

Allez je vous dit a dans quelques semaines pour une course a 100%

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de kimi ? j'espere qu'il a pas choppé cette saloperie......

----------


## ced64k

Bon gp pour terminer la saison. Vu le peu de monde j'arrive à me qualifier en 2ème position. 
Je tente une stratégie à un seul arrêt. Je suis franky mais je fais une petite erreur avant l'épingle et je perds 2 places. Première SC, je rentre pour monter les pneus hard. A la relance c'est compliqué de contenir les pilotes derrière. A la 3ème SC je ralentis trop et nagra me dépasse (j'ai pas encore bien compris le fonctionnement des SC  ::P: ). J'en profite pour repasser en pneus medium mais je ressors derrière deux AI donc je suis trop loin de franky à la relance. En fin de course roto revient sur moi, on se dépasse quelques fois, grosse bagarre, et je plonge à l'intérieur à quelques virages de la fin pour terminer 2ème  ::w00t:: 

Replay: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/569921974

Au final je termine 7ème du championnat. Pas si mal vu mes "performances" du début de saison où j'étais rarement dans les points.

En tout cas cette saison en votre compagnie fut très chouette ! Merci à *bibouse*, *capeta**, *faucon**, *franky*, *graine**, *harlockin*, *kimi*, *nagra*, *pikar**, *pleymo*, *popoff**, *sadoc**, *smoke it**, *sogrind**, *roto* et *yvon*. Et surtout à *zek* qui a bien organisé tout ça  :;):  J'espère qu'on se retrouvera pour une saison sur F1 2020  :^_^: 
(* j'ai bon espoir de vous revoir  ::):  )

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et même pas un mot pour badmad.  ::cry::

----------


## Harlockin

Ahah!

Promis pour le 2020 je vire toutes les aides.  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Explications de ma part aussi sur cette soirée pas comme les autres.

Je suis arrivé en retard sans faire l'échauffement, après 2h d'engueulade homérique à la maison. Déjà merci à tous de m'avoir attendu, et ensuite désolé de ne pas être venu en vocal (surtout pour la dernière) mais l'humeur du moment ne s'y prêtait pas. Pour cette raison également, je n'ai pas enregistré de vidéo cette fois-ci.

L'ambiance habituelle, du coup, m'a un peu manqué. Surpris et un peu déçu des absences car j'espérais qu'on se batte en tête, mais ced et roto se sont chargés de maintenir la pression pour que ce ne soit pas non plus une promenade de santé.

Dans l'idée j'étais parti pour une stratégie à un seul arrêt en sachant que ce serait chaud à tenir. Dès le départ je galère bien avec le plein et je n'arrive pas à faire le trou dans le 1er relais jusqu'à l'incident de ced. La SC arrive juste après m'obligeant à anticiper mon arrêt mais ça reste jouable (me doutais pas qu'il y en aurait 2 autres). Quand la 2ème SC arrive j'ai les pneus vers 17% et je sais que la plupart des autres vont faire 2 arrêts (sauf ced qui a mis les hard), donc je retourne passer un train neuf et me retrouve 2ème. La dernière SC va me donner un confort décisif sur les pneus obligeant ced à abandonner la tête et passer en medium.

RAS sur la fin de course (je me suis péniblement adapté malgré un panneau 100m shooté  :^_^: ), la bataille entre roto et ced me permet de les maintenir à distance sans forcer. On n'est que 3 à la ligne d'arrivée, Monaco 96 anyone ?






Je dirai pas mieux que ced, merci à tous pour cette chouette saison. En espérant tous vous retrouver bientôt sur une 100% et/ou sur d'autres jeux.

Pour info j'ai une clé F1 2019 à donner (il était dans le Humble Monthly). Même si on ne va plus beaucoup rouler ensemble sur F1 2019 je propose ici en priorité (Nagra par exemple si ça t'intéresse ?). 


Enfin zektulu pour info, il appartient à un admin de confirmer/rectifier les résultats de la ligue sous 72h après la fin de la dernière course, faute de quoi ils seront validés automatiquement. J'ai songé à le faire direct hier soir (en virant les IA du résultat d'Abou Dhabi) mais vu ce que tu m'as dit sur le Brésil, je préfère te laisser la main avant de faire une bêtise.

----------


## zektulu

bah du coup je comprends pas, Bibouse n'a pas eu les bons points au brésil malgré le fait qu'on est revu le classement.

on va essayer pour Abu Dhabi mais j'y crois pas trop

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Oooooohhh ça serait super sympa franky  :Mellow2: 

J'ai une course 100% à réparer en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## rotoclap

Félicitations à Ced pour sa 2ème place. Honnêtement, je pensais qu'après la 3ème SC et mes pneus tendres, j'allais te bouffer tranquillou et en fait pas du tout. Autant je prenais de l'avance dans les deux virages rapides du début, autant pour le reste du circuit tu me rattrapais et j'ai jamais réussi à te décrocher pour de bon. Mention spéciale pour ta dernière attaque, je pensais qu'après les deux lignes droites, j'étais safe et que t'allais plus pouvoir rien tenter.

Pour conclure, la course de la seule Red Bull qui aura vu l'arrivée : 




00:00 Qualifications
00:28 1ère tentative. Un tour loin d'être parfait avec 2 grosses erreurs de freinage (1'37.738)
02:15 2ème tentative. Un tour cette fois-ci sans grosse erreur (1'36.379)
04:00 3ème tentative. Un tour assez inégal. Je perds 4/10ème au freinage de la 1ère ligne droite, je n'arriverai jamais à les compenser (1'36.627) Au final, qualifications en P3, juste devant zektulu.
06:07 La course
06:55 Le départ (P3). Un départ propre pour l'ensemble des participants. Franky, ced et moi-même allons rapidement distancer légèrement le reste de la troupe. L'activation du DRS T3 va encore amplifier la marge.
12:25 T4, je sors laaaarge du droite rapide, mais j'ai de la chance. Je ne perds pas le contrôle de la voiture sur les hauts vibreurs. Pourtant, c'est là que c'est éclaté bibouse pendant les qualifs.
15:55 T6, je suis surpris par la déccélération de ced sur la 2nde partie de la chicane. Pour moi, ça passait plus vite, du coup je le harponne involontairement et j'endommage mon aileron. Bibouse en profite pour s'intercaler. Va falloir rentrer aux stands pour réparer tout ça.
18:05 T7, déclenchement de la SC au moment où je ressors des stands. Ca me permettra de rattraper l'arrêt aux stands un peu long dû au changement d'aileron.
24:30 T10, fin de la SC.
26:10 T10, Pleymobil sort un peu large. Je crois voir une occaz, mais non, il va falloir patienter.
26:30 T11, je colle au cul de Pleymobil en ce début de tour. Je le suis dans ces erreurs et je suis pas loin de refaire mon aileron tout neuf. La bataille va durer pendant tout le tour et finalement, je profiterai d'une erreur en fin de tour pour passer devant.
31:50 T14, 2ème sortie de la SC. Pleymobil s'est planté à cause de la déconnexion de son volant. J'anticipe mon arrêt aux stands pour chausser des mediums pour tenir jusqu'au bout. Zektulu a lui aussi des problèmes de volant
35:50 T16, SC toujours sortie et deuxième déconnexion de volant pour Zektulu juste après son "tout va bien". Il va aller lentement mourir contre le mur du virage. Au crash du jeu, son IA ne va rien comprendre et n'arrivera pas à se dégager de là où la voiture a atterri.
40:50 T18, fin de la SC. J'endommage directement mon aileron sur Nagra au 1er freinage.
41:20 T18, je profite d'une sortie lente de Nagra pour le dépasser. J'essaie dans le même temps de dépasser bibouse au freinage mais sans succès. Les roues se frottent, mais je suis obligé de le laisser passer et Nagra en profite.
44:05 T19, bibouse se plante tout seul à la fin du tour et déclenche la 3ème SC. Du coup plongeon imprévu dans la voie des stands pour réparer mon aileron et tenter de mettre des tendres pour être plus rapide à la fin de la course. Les IA, elles, ne s'arrêtent, c'est relou.
48:50 T22, fin de la SC et 4 IA à doubler. Les 2 premières se font facilement doubler à la relance.
52:15 T24, j'ai rattrapé Ced avec ses pneus mediums et je décroche le point du meilleur tour en course.
52:45 T24, je prends le meilleur sur Ced au freinage. Je me dis que le plus dur est fait et qu'avec mes pneus tendres, c'est fini pour lui. Erreur, je vais devoir me battre jusqu'à la fin.
54:35 T25, ça bataille ferme au freinage.
1:00:00 dernier tour, Ced tente une attaque à la fin de la 2ème ligne droite mais ça ne passe pas.
1:00:20 dernier tour, Ced refait une attaque surprise à un endroit où je ne m'attendais pas. La manoeuvre est belle, les pneus se touchent, mais aucun dégât. Bravo à lui, il arrache la seconde place à 3 virages de la fin.
1:00:43 Arrivée (P3).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> bah du coup je comprends pas, Bibouse n'a pas eu les bons points au brésil malgré le fait qu'on est revu le classement.
> 
> on va essayer pour Abu Dhabi mais j'y crois pas trop


J'irai voir dans le jeu dans la soirée si j'y bitte quelque chose.  ::wacko::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je suis allé voir. Le truc est hyper verrouillé, impossible de corriger les points à la main même si les bons résultats sont rentrés (les DNF ont systématiquement 0 point, rien à faire pour le meilleur tour, pas moyen de disqualifier les IA...)

Du coup je suis allé corriger les comptes à la main sur les deux dernières courses (pas remonté plus loin). Pour chaque personne j'ai rajouté les points éventuellement manquants du Brésil, et j'ai retiré ceux gagnés par les IA à Abou Dhabi. Comme le résultat ne changeait rien au classement final, je me suis permis de valider la saison en l'état.  ::):  J'ai reçu une "médaille" dans la boîte mail du jeu mais je ne sais pas sur quels critères elles sont décernées (classement et/ou assiduité ?).

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, les points corrigés :
Capeta 413 (+19 -2)
Iceman 332 (-1)
^___^ 331 (+12)
Harlockin 212 (+25)
rotoclap 153 (-1)
bibouse 142 (+6)
ced64k 134
zektulu 118
Popoff 80 (-1)
yvon 45 (+4)
[CPC]Pleymobil 8

----------


## zektulu

Comme quoi on est des visionnaires les mecs  ::): 

https://fr.motorsport.com/f1/news/gr...eport/4771161/

----------


## Harlockin

Je pense qu'ils ont vu le succès de la course avec Norris et on sauté sur l'occasion  ::ninja::

----------


## zektulu

Et en plus ils jouent avec des aides !!!

https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/a...j1IDMeiOi.html

----------


## rotoclap

C'est scandaleux, mais que fait la FIA ?

----------


## Harlockin

J'ai fais un petit questionnaire pour organiser le grand prix 100% ! 

https://forms.gle/Qj3iauc99CA4RyVt6
Vous devez choisir cinq circuits dans la liste.

Edit: j'ai pas, ou je ne trouve pas, l'option pour vous empêcher de voter plusieurs fois en rechargeant le formulaire, donc abusez pas  ::P:

----------


## zektulu

Je regarde la course virtuelle.... Je suis déçu c'est vraiment en mode noob je trouve ! Je pensais que ça serait plus sérieux

----------


## Harlockin

Le jeu est tout cassé encore. Norris et Jimmy Broadbent qui on le jeu qui plante avabt de pouvoir faire un tour x)
Et visiblement ils arrivent pas à rejoindre et feront pas la course

----------


## zektulu

Code master va ptet se bouger pour patcher  ::):

----------


## zektulu

Cte fiasco!!!

----------


## rotoclap

Après avoir vu la course, finalement les canards roulent pas si mal. Sérieusement, ils jouent soit sans les flèches rouges, soit ils sont aveugles. Lando Norris qui freine sur la BMW au dernier tour et du coup va s'exploser dans le rail tout seul comme un grand...

----------


## zektulu

bon bah honnêtement je suis super déçu !

je m'attendais a autre chose d'une course organisé par la FIA.... c'était juste un show débile ! moi qui m'attendais à un truc sérieux




honnêtement comment tu veux que des gens qui ne connaissent rien a l'esport prenne ça au sérieux !

et je vous épargne les soucis technique qui font que la course est passé de 50 à 25%

bref soirée à oublier très vite !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai fais un petit questionnaire pour organiser le grand prix 100% ! 
> 
> https://forms.gle/Qj3iauc99CA4RyVt6
> Vous devez choisir cinq circuits dans la liste.
> 
> Edit: j'ai pas, ou je ne trouve pas, l'option pour vous empêcher de voter plusieurs fois en rechargeant le formulaire, donc abusez pas


A voté !

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> bon bah honnêtement je suis super déçu !
> 
> je m'attendais a autre chose d'une course organisé par la FIA.... c'était juste un show débile ! moi qui m'attendais à un truc sérieux
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwcRDOjgfkE
> 
> honnêtement comment tu veux que des gens qui ne connaissent rien a l'esport prenne ça au sérieux !
> 
> et je vous épargne les soucis technique qui font que la course est passé de 50 à 25%
> ...


De toute manière ce n'est pas la F1 (le jeu) qui fera connaitre le e sport

----------


## Spooty

Salut ! Je suis un peu les courses auto que ce soit F1 ou Nascar mais franchement comment on peut avoir de l'E-Sport sur ce jeu quand on voit comment l'architecture réseau est naze.... Sans parler des dégats... Ca fait pas honneur à la discipline... Iracing fait mieux quand même....

----------


## zektulu

bah surtout que là, ils jouaient avec des aides et sans les dégâts  ::): 

donc niveau immersion on pouvait faire mieux quand même !

----------


## Franky Mikey

À leur décharge, un vrai évènement e-sport ça ne s'organise pas à l'arrache en une semaine, avec des gens qui se connectent depuis chez eux sur plusieurs continents, avec des niveaux très hétérogènes, sans enjeu significatif, etc.. Il y avait à peu près tous les ingrédients imaginables pour que ça ressemble au bordel qu'on a vu.  :^_^: 

Ceci dit, espérons que ça pourra réveiller un peu Codemasters quant à la fiabilité très aléatoire de leur bousin.

----------


## Spooty

Clair dommage... Cela pourrait tellement avoir de la gueule avec une vrai grille virtuelle... Mais voilà le bordel entre les perfs des voitures IRL et IG.... De plus je vois mal certains pilotes se prêter au jeu comme Hamilton... Quand tu vois que MAX à refuser préférant jouer à Iracing...

----------


## Franky Mikey

On peut pas trop lui en vouloir sur ce coup.

----------


## rotoclap

> Quand tu vois que MAX à refuser préférant jouer à Iracing...


Ben on peut pas lui donner tort, iRacing c'est quand même autre chose point de vue fiabilité du online. Là, les feux rouges s'éteignent et les voitures décollent de la grille 3s après.

----------


## Spooty

J'osais pas trop critiquer le jeu de peur de faire incendier bien proprement mais tu sens la différence d'architecture en même temps c'est pas le même prix donc pas les mêmes moyens!

Je me permet de poster une vidéo sur la course de Nascar regroupant les pros ( avec diffusion et commentaire de pro de la discipline )




Pas mal d'accident mais y a eu du spectacle à la fin de la course !

----------


## zektulu

vous avez répondu au sondage d'harlockin ?

----------


## BZHARMEN

Ja, mein Kapitän

----------


## Franky Mikey

Harlockin disait dans le chat Steam qu'il y avait une dizaine de réponse, et ex aequo entre Spa et Suzuka. Pourquoi pas faire les deux, à un mois d'intervalle par exemple ?

On commençait aussi à se poser la question de la date. Si on garde le mercredi, on pourrait partir sur le 1er ou le 8 avril par exemple. Quelles sont vos disponibilités et vos préférences ?

----------


## BZHARMEN

tjs disponible et pas de préférences

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Déjà qu'en règle générale mes dispos sont assez nombreuses en ce moment c'est encore plus large  ::ninja::

----------


## rotoclap

Si je garde mes horaires de télétravail de maintenant, le 1er avril c'est bon. Le 8 avril, je bosserai en 14-22h donc pas dispo.

----------


## zektulu

vu nos soirées en ce moment, je suis dispo au 2 dates !

après pas de préférences j'aime bien les 2 circuits

----------


## zektulu

on part sur le 1er ? ça va a tout le monde ? 

du coup on part sur suzuka ou spa ?

----------


## bibouse

Faut cloturer les votes et voir le résultat final non ? Le résultat la haut est il le définitif ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Faut cloturer les votes et voir le résultat final non ? Le résultat la haut est il le définitif ?


Sur le chat Harlockin a mis un screen qui donne Canada/Belgique/Japon à ex-æquo à 6 votes chacun (10 participants).

Si on est d'accords pour en faire plusieurs à un mois d'intervalle, à la limite peu importe par lequel on commence.  :;):  Perso j'ai juste une réserve sur le Canada pour une 100% parce que les murs sont proches et font mal, mais je pensais aussi qu'on pourrait éventuellement réduire les dégâts d'un cran pour donner une chance à plus de monde d'arriver au bout.

*Parmi les 10 votants, tout le monde est dispo mercredi 1er avril ? Pour le moment je compte 6 réponses fermes pour cette date (yvon, zektulu, Nagra, roto, Harlockin et moi).*

----------


## BZHARMEN

slt  a tous  je ne pourrais pas participer aux trois courses , le volant vient de lâcher. le sav de chez trustmaster tourne au ralentit et  si tout va bien je devrais le récupérer fin avril. je resterais au contact sur le mumble durant les courses. autant sur dirt je peux jouer a la manette mais sur f1 c est la cata  .. 
a+ et surtout prenez soin de vous .

----------


## Franky Mikey

P'tain, vraiment pas de bol ça.  ::cry::

----------


## rotoclap

> je pensais aussi qu'on pourrait éventuellement réduire les dégâts d'un cran pour donner une chance à plus de monde d'arriver au bout.


Je pense aussi que ça serait une bonne idée.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> slt  a tous  je ne pourrais pas participer aux trois courses , le volant vient de lâcher. le sav de chez trustmaster tourne au ralentit et  si tout va bien je devrais le récupérer fin avril. je resterais au contact sur le mumble durant les courses. autant sur dirt je peux jouer a la manette mais sur f1 c est la cata  .. 
> a+ et surtout prenez soin de vous .


Ah merde fait chier !

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Dispo

----------


## zektulu

Pleymo, as-tu trouvé un truc concernant notre soucis de G29 qui se déconnecte ? 

perso j'ai rien trouvé..... ça me ferait chier que ça arrive pdt la course a 100%

----------


## Harlockin

Si tu peu tester un truc, mettre un grand coup de volant brusque à droite (ou gauche) et voir si c'est à ce moment la que ça ce déconnecte.

Si c'est ça, c'est que t'as des fils du connecteur 7 broches qui sont déconnectés/endommagés et va falloir revoir le câblage.

Je vois aussi que le G29 aime pas trop les ports USB3, donc si t'as quelques USB2 ou un HUB essais de le brancher dessus plutôt.

----------


## rotoclap

Y'a peut-être un firmware qui règle le problème ?

----------


## zektulu

je vais tester l'histoire du braquage du volant, sinon je n'ai trouvé niveau firmware......

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Du coup quel circuit pour le 1er avril ?  ::):

----------


## Harlockin

Monaco :poissond'avril:

----------


## zektulu

Alors, vous êtes partant pour mercredi soir ? sur Suzuka ?

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Ah je croyais que c'était Spa  ::XD:: 

Toujours partant de mon côté  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Désolé, pas du tout certain de mon côté (raisons perso). Organisez-vous au mieux sans tenir compte de moi et je verrai si je peux en être.

----------


## zektulu

Bah j'ai pas compris entre spa et suzuka  ::): 

On peut repousser de 2 semaines si besoin histoire d'être un max de personnes

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Pareil, vaut mieux attendre pour espérer attirer le max de joueurs  ::):

----------


## BZHARMEN

Slt , si vous décidez de repousser j aurais peut être reçu mon volant qui n est tjs pas partit . Faites comme vous le sentez avec l accord de tout le monde. 

Prenez soin de vous

----------


## rotoclap

Ca me va cette semaine, ça me va dans 15 jours, c'est comme vous voulez ^^

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Les mec la plupart des gens sont en quarantaine et vous repoussez ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Les mec la plupart des gens sont en quarantaine et vous repoussez ?


Tu as raison. Mais c'est justement le problème pour moi, j'ai le cafard et je suis tout rouillé physiquement à force de ne plus marcher. Tu me diras, ce sera encore pire dans 15 jours...  ::unsure::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Tu as raison. Mais c'est justement le problème pour moi, j'ai le cafard et je suis tout rouillé physiquement à force de ne plus marcher. Tu me diras, ce sera encore pire dans 15 jours...


Ben oui ! Franchement je fais plein de multi depuis que je suis en quarantaine  ::):

----------


## Faucon

Si vous faites un 100%, je viens.

----------


## rotoclap

Vu l'enthousiasme, je sais pas s'il y aura du monde demain soir.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Il faut un doodle pour mettre ça au clair à mon avis.  ::):  Effectivement ça m'étonnerait qu'on roule demain.

----------


## bibouse

Je serai pas des votre ce soir car je suis pas en confinement, je bosse, énormément même.
Dans quinze jours c'est surement plus jouable pour moi.
Bonne course si c'est ce soir. Sur le chat Steam c'était pas le Canada qui est sorti vainqueur ?

----------


## zektulu

oui rien de prévu ce soir, mais dans 15 jours je pense (histoire d'etre un max) car roto ne peux pas la semaine prochaine il me semble.

----------


## rotoclap

En effet, je bosse une semaine sur 2 en 14h-22h pendant le confinement, et cette plage tombe la semaine prochaine...

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Repoussons à deux semaines donc  ::):  ça serait quel grand prix du coup ?

----------


## zektulu

salut,

donc on part bien sur cette semaine ? (le 08/04)

à ce que j'avais compris on voulait éviter le canada car les murs étaient bien proches ^^ du coup on part sur quoi ? Spa ou Suzuka ?

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

y a du monde qui peut pas cette semaine encore  ::cry::

----------


## zektulu

ha merde je suis perdu, donc ok pour semaine prochaine alors

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Vos mieux reporter de 15 jours

----------


## Harlockin

Je remet le résultat du sondage ici :


_Edit: Mince j'ai capturé ça comme un cochon  Espagne a un vote._

----------


## zektulu

ok, je suis perdu par rapport à Roto, c'est cette semaine qu'il peut jouer ou justement que la semaine prochaine ?

si c'est ok pour lui, on part bien pour mercredi 15/04 sur Suzuka ?

----------


## zektulu

Bon je viens de retester mon volant, j'ai braqué a fond à droite et à gauche sans provoquer de déconnexion, il y a eu un update de la suite Logitech hier....

J'espère ne pas avoir le soucis lors de la course

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Perso ok pour le 15, mais faut qu'on soit ferme dessus sinon ça se fera jamais  ::): 

À commencer par adapter le titre du topic en conséquence  ::ninja::

----------


## zektulu

done !

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

:;): 

entraînement dimanche ?

----------


## rotoclap

> ok, je suis perdu par rapport à Roto, c'est cette semaine qu'il peut jouer ou justement que la semaine prochaine ?
> 
> si c'est ok pour lui, on part bien pour mercredi 15/04 sur Suzuka ?


C'est la semaine prochaine oui.

----------


## zektulu

> entraînement dimanche ?


vendu !

----------


## bibouse

Canada ou Suzuka ? Pain au chocolat ou Chocolatine ?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Canada ou Suzuka ? Pain au chocolat ou Chocolatine ?


Raisintine ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Canada ou Suzuka ? Pain au chocolat ou Chocolatine ?


C'est écrit Suzuka dans le titre.  :X1:

----------


## zektulu

Toujours partant pour un training ce soir ?

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

oui !

----------


## rotoclap

yep

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

un double entraînement riche en émotions et en pénalités ce soir  ::lol:: 

bon par contre après la course j'ai fait tomber ma manette avec le câble branché... évidemment j'y coupe pas : même conséquences qu'avec la première, l'embout du câble est penché et la prise sur la manette déplacée vers le bas, avec les interférences qui vont avec  ::|:  j'espère que ça posera pas de problèmes pour mercredi...

----------


## Franky Mikey

T'avais pas un T300 ?

----------


## zektulu

bah oui rebranche le volant ! Be a man  ::): 

Sinon venez nombreux Mercredi soir ! ça serait cool qu'on soit au moins 10

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Premiers tours au volant sur Suzuka... l'adaptation est plus facile que sous le 2018. Mais ça risque quand même d'être là cata mercredi soir, j'ai encore pas mal de difficultés  ::ninja:: 

J'ai mis caméra TV Pod et déplacé l'élément du HUD avec la vitesse enclenchée/kmh/rpm etc au quasi milieu de l'écran (autant que je pouvais). La caméra cockpit va pas bien j'ai l'impression. 

Et enfin ... qu'est-ce que ça viiiIIIiIiIiIiiIiiIiIiIibre  :Vibre:  j'ai déjà mal aux bras  ::'(:

----------


## rotoclap

Et encore, je trouve que Suzuka fait partie des circuits les plus calmes niveau retour de force. Y'a d'autres circuits où t'as vraiment l'impression de rouler en permanence sur des nids de poule. Sinon, oui, j'espère qu'il y aura un peu de monde mercredi soir

----------


## Franky Mikey

Alors on est combien de confinés cons finis confirmés pour ce soir ?  ::):

----------


## rotoclap

Je pense que tout ceux qui étaient présent au training de dimanche déjà. Donc au moins 5.

----------


## ced64k

Moi

----------


## zektulu

je pense qu'on va être proche des 10 ^^ (I want to believe !)

----------


## Harlockin

Jeux de merde !!

Départ 4° en medium. 
Je prend un départ correct et gagne deux positions, je me retrouve deuxième derrière nagra (?) jusqu'à Spoon ou le jeu me fait une micro saccade et me replace trente mètres en arrière derrière kimi et bibouse et yvon.
Au troisième tour je passe devant yvon au premier virage mais sors un peu large, il en profite pour se rapprocher et ce mettre à côté de moi dans le 2, avant de me mettre un coup de roue qui m'envoie dans l'herbe tapper le mur. Premier aileron cassé.
Je passe au stand et met des softs et entame ma remontée sur nagra qui plusieurs tours plus tard préférera rentrée au stand comme une fillette pour éviter le combat :joie:
Je commence à remonter sur roto et bim, je pars trop large sur la bosse à la dernière chicane et tappe le mur. 2° aileron.
Je remets des médiums pour aller jusqu'au bout et remonte sur roto, le jeu plante dans spoon quand j'allais le dépasser !
Je reviens, rattrape le retard et le double, puis faucon me laisse passer dans le 130r (ou il a pas trop insister je sais pas). Cible suivante, yvon ! Pareil je reviens assez fort et fini par le dépasser dans le 130r, c'est fun de dépasser ici.

Ensuite devant c'est ced, je remonte déjà beaucoup moins vite et une fois au contact sa vitesse de pointe me pose de gros soucis, va falloir ruser pour passer ! Je tente à l'épingle mais d'un peu trop loin, y a un léger contact mais pas de casse donc je récupère le temps perdu et lui colle derrière comme jamais en arrivant des spoon quand.... Le jeu crash a nouveau à 5 tours de la fin. Cette fois je reviens pas, mais pour moi j'aurais fini cette course 4°! Sans les 2 crash c'était sur.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Bilan de ma première course canarmulaone au volant : eh bien que ce fut difficile...

je pars 2e grâce au redémarrage de la course. Après un mauvais départ de Faucon je prends la tête et reste premier quelques tours avant que Kimi ne pointe le bout de son aileron. Je tente une tentative ultime pour contre-attaquer sur l'Alfa dans le premier tournant à Spoon curve mais je me boîte et passe avant-dernier. Peut-être que j'aurais du moins faire le fou et j'aurais peut-être fait une meilleure course en ayant plus de combat à mener. Après c'est dommage, je brûle mon essence en riche et j'arrive à remonter sur le rapace ! mais une fois à son contact je me boîte dans l'enchaînement de virages à droite avant de passer sous le pont et je n'arriverai plus à recoller Faucon par la suite. Ensuite une longue course ennuyeuse où je me re-boîte dans le gauche montant à la fin des esses et passe dernier. Je finis la course 9e grâce à une pénalité de Faucon. Ni avertissement ou pénalité de mon côté  :^_^:  vu à la vitesse où je tournais aussi, j'étais hyper lent et je le sentais  ::sad:: 


En tout cas j'aurais du faire la qualif en jaunes, j'étais vraiment bien dessus, pour une strat à un arrêt c'était du bon, excellent longévité.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pour la prochaine j'essayerai de pas mal m'entraîner pour pouvoir espérer me battre un peu plus  :;):

----------


## Faucon

Encore une course frustrante.
Départ première ligne, du jamais vu !  ::O: 
Je reste planté comme d'habitude et me retrouve rapidement en queue de peloton. Je prends mon rythme pendant toute la course en essayant de ne pas trop perdre de temps sur Yvon qui maintient bien la cadence. 
Je retarde mon passage aux stands pour mettre les jaunes et c'est reparti à quelques secondes d'Yvon. Harlockin revient du diable vauvert, je le laisse passer sans insister.
Je suis 7° pendant très longtemps derrière Yvon qui faiblit un peu en fin de course. J'essaie de lui mettre la pression d'autant que Rotoclap revient aussi très fort. 
Et puis la boulette : A deux tours de l'arrivée, à la sortie de Spoon, je racle l'herbe et ça m'envoit dans le mur, aileron rouge. Je rentre tant bien que mal aux stands en prenant une pénalité pour sortie de piste (la voiture était un vrai fer à repasser).
Je finis en roue libre. 
Harlockin, tu n'avais pas des problèmes de connexion ? Je te voyais devant moi puis projeté à 5 secondes devant.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Cadeau  ::ninja::

----------


## rotoclap

> Cadeau


Cet emboîtement de voitures qui conduit à une mort inéluctable...  :^_^: 

Pour ma part, départ difficile à gérer. Faucon loupe son départ, mais j'ai aussi Franky à droite. Du coup, je reste sage car je n'ai pas envie de faire la tranche de jambon au 1er virage. T2, Ced et moi passons côte à côte le 130R, c'était beau. Et T3, je passe Faucon au freinage de la chicane. La course s'annonçait captivante, mais les enjeux vont être revus considérablement à la baisse au 6ème tour. Le retour de force décide de se faire la malle comme ça, sans prévenir. Heureusement, ça a lieu au début de la ligne droite avant le 130R donc j'ai réussi à contenir l'embardée et à rester hors trajectoire alors qu'Yvon me collait et que les poursuivants n'étaient pas bien loin. Mais voilà, le temps de relancer le jeu et de revenir, l'IA m'a fait perdre 30s sur le 1er poursuivant, donc le reste de la course va être une leeeeente remontée.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Soirée bien sympa pour moi. Après le drapeau rouge, la grille aléatoire me place 8ème. Un bon envol me permet de déborder deux voitures avant le premier virage, mais je vais me faire repasser par Faucon après une frayeur dans les S (ma seule grosse erreur de la course). En quelques tours j'arrive à passer Faucon qui n'insiste pas trop, Yvon, puis Bibouse pour me retrouver 2ème à la faveur des pépins d'Harlockin et Nagra.

À ce moment le tarif devant approche déjà la dizaine de secondes, et il va aller en s'aggravant. Par contre, derrière je ne parviens pas à lâcher Bibouse, qui va me coller pratiquement toute la course ! Un remake du GP de Russie avec une seule RB au lieu des deux (et sans accrochage  ::ninja:: ).

Mine de rien, 1h30 de course ça demande une certaine endurance. Je suis content de ne pas m'être épuisé en training parce que j'étais complètement lessivé à l'arrivée (encore plus que d'habitude). Impossible de rouler le coude sur la portière avec Bibouse à l'affût (et je redoutais aussi que Ced et Harlockin reviennent dans le coup, ce qui n'a finalement pas été le cas). À refaire... mais pas toutes les semaines.  ::): 

Replay intégral à suivre.

----------


## BZHARMEN

désolé harlockin je pensais t avoir laissé plus de place que nécessaire 
ma course comme d habitude a chier 
a+ et si je me trompe pas on se retrouve au canada

----------


## rotoclap

Je sais pas si c'était le Canada ou Spa ? En tout cas, les deux me conviennent.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Vu comme les pneus ont bien tenu, je me disais aussi que ce serait aussi pas mal à l'occasion de retenter sur une piste plus abrasive, histoire d'avoir des stratégies plus ouvertes. Vous avez des idées ?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Singapour  ::P:

----------


## zektulu

salut !

et bien pour ma part une très bonne course !

au 2eme start, je passe de 5eme à 9eme sur la grille et dernier après le 1er virage !

de la je colle ced et le petit train devant moi,

je réussi à passer faucon puis je profite des erreurs d'harlockin et de nagra pour remonter dans le classement !

je passe quelques tours plus tard Yvon et me retrouve derrière Ced64 qui fait une erreur a l'épingle ! de la je me retrouve 4ème et je vais le rester toute la course.

j'ai eu peur car ced revenait plutot fort mais heureusement pour moi il a refait quelques erreurs.

En tout cas c'est super dur de faire une 100% !

a refaire  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Singapour


T'étais où toi ?  :Angry:

----------


## rotoclap

> Singapour


Si ça pouvait être une piste abrasive avec des dégagements sur les bords, ça m'arrangerait mieux :D

----------


## Franky Mikey

Replay intégral :



0:00 : Départ P8, deux places gagnées avant le premier virage. Malheureusement ça dévente dans les S et j'en reperds une.
1:30 : Défense à la chicane sur rotoclap qui shoote une quille.
2:38 : Bataille avec Faucon, je joue la sécurité et finis par le déborder dans la ligne droite des stands. P6.
3:37 : Harlockin se met en vrille dans les S. P5.
4:25 : Au tour de Nagra d'aller tondre le gazon. P4.
6:15 : Ça bataille devant moi et ça se resserre à la chicane, je laisse de la marge pour ne pas y laisser un aileron. Ced derrière moi loupe son freinage et vient me tapoter l'arrière.
7:45 : Duel avec Yvon dans la ligne droite, on prend le 130R côte-à-côte, avec des téléportations.  ::o:  Pas assez d'élan pour le déborder, je soulage avant de conclure au DRS après la chicane. P3.
11:00 : Je suis bien revenu sur Bibouse, ça va passer au DRS en bout de ligne droite. P2 mais il ne me lâche pas !
30:10 : J'ai... soif. Très soif. Alors que l'unique pitstop est prévu pour bientôt, je profite du passage de ma copine en direction de la cuisine pour commander à boire, lui filant la frousse de sa vie au passage.  :^_^: 
35:15 : Unique arrêt aux stands. Je rentre prudemment pour éviter l'excès de vitesse, Bibouse en profite pour bien recoller !
59:25 : Iceman fait un deuxième arrêt, j'hérite brièvement de la tête de la course. Il repasse assez facilement dans la ligne droite, pas d'enjeu, je n'insiste pas.
1:07:10 : Iceman s'est vautré ! J'évite l'accident d'avion dans la ligne droite alors qu'il revient assez brutalement sur la trajectoire et me retrouve à nouveau en tête.
1:08:30 : Je pensais qu'il allait plonger dans la chicane, mais il temporise pour profiter du DRS. Je la prends du coup assez maladroitement et lâche de précieuses secondes sur Bibouse.
1:24:22 : Arrivée (P2), après avoir finalement lâché un peu Bibouse (qui se retrouve même assez loin à cause des pénalités).
1:25:46 : Podium.

----------


## rotoclap

> 7:45 : Duel avec Yvon dans la ligne droite, on prend le 130R côte-à-côte, avec des téléportations.  Pas assez d'élan pour le déborder, je soulage avant de conclure au DRS après la chicane. P3.


Yvon passe même transparent brièvement, je crois que ça vous sauve la vie parce que pour moi, ça touchait :D

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Cadeau


Mais quel talent ce Zektulu !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> T'étais où toi ?


Moi ? Sur un autre jeu multi qui se programme plus rapidement qu'une course tout les mois  ::P:

----------


## zektulu

> Mais quel talent ce Zektulu !


oui j'avoue que j'ai fait fort sur le 1er départ  ::): 

bon sinon on se dit le 29/04 pour le canada ?

ça convient à tout le monde ?

----------


## BZHARMEN

ok ca marche

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pourquoi pas, mais je suis pas à une semaine près si ça permet d'avoir plus de monde (ce serait bien d'être minimum 10 comme à Suzuka).  ::):

----------


## bibouse

Moi je suis chaud pour le 29/4.
En espérant un GP aussi intense que le Japon. Je me suis bien amusé à sniffer le cul de Francky pendant 50 tours..... jamais assez rapide pour le doubler. Spoon me faisant perdre le contact à chaque tour pour assez prêt avec le DRS.

----------


## ced64k

Voilà mon replay  ::): 




Pour une fois j'ai débarqué quasi sans m'entrainer. La qualif se passe bien. Je fais le 3ème temps mais je n'arrive pas à améliorer dans les 2ème et 3ème run. Je me retrouve 10ème au 2ème départ. Je remonte assez vite quelques places dans le petit train du début mais j'avais oublié comment ça freinait une F1 et j'abime un peu mon aileron. Du coup je perds pas mal de vitesse dans les courbes. Au 18ème tour je fais un tête-à-queue et je fini ce qu'il restait de l'aileron. Ça tombe pas trop mal parce que je comptais rentrer ce tour-là. Je repars avec les mediums mais je ne suis plus trop dans le rythme et je fais beaucoup d'erreurs. Du coup je ne sais pas revenir sur zek en fin de gp. Résultat P5. C'était long ce gp  ::P: 

Sinon c'était cool de vous retrouver  ::happy2::

----------


## rotoclap

La 1ère fois que tu me touches T1 et qu'il y a un avertissement, je ne vois absolument pas le contact à la vidéo et j'avais rien senti non plus. Par contre la 2ème fois à la chicane, je croyais que c'était moi qui avait réaccéléré trop fort et qui avait fait chasser l'arrière  :^_^:

----------


## zektulu

j'ai update le topic, RDV la semaine prochaine pour le canada a 100%

----------


## Harlockin

Les précos pour F1 2020 sont ouvertes : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1080110/F1_2020/

----------


## rotoclap

"All the official teams, the drivers and circuits from the 2020 Formula One World Championship™."

Donc on aura des circuits en moins ?  ::ninja::

----------


## bibouse

On va rouler avec les F1 2020 en course avant les vrais pilotes à ce rythme là  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Faut voir : d'après les rumeurs les plus optimistes, la saison pourrait justement commencer début juillet, aux alentours de la sortie du jeu (GP d'Autriche).

----------


## Graine

::ninja::

----------


## Graine

Il me régale ce gars ça me donne envie de réinstaller The crew  ::ninja::

----------


## zektulu

un petit training demain soir ?

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Ca roule  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai la flemme, je vais sûrement me pointer mercredi 20h comme l'autre fois.  :;):

----------


## rotoclap

> un petit training demain soir ?


Yep, faut que je me remette F1 2019 dans les bras.

----------


## Harlockin

Je me suis bien amusé malgré mes déboires la dernière fois en venant en touriste, je pense faire pareil cette fois aussi  ::):

----------


## Graine

Une date pour le prochain championnat ?
(Autant amortir le 19 car je ne passerais sans doute pas au 2020.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je pense qu'on n'était pas suffisamment de motivés pour refaire un championnat sur le 2019. Perso ce sera sur un prochain jeu ou pas du tout.

----------


## Graine

Ah ok.

----------


## zektulu

Pour rappel, course demain soir !

(Canada 100%)

En espérant qu'on soit au moins aussi nombreux que l'autre soir !

je sens que ça va être la fête aux pénalités  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ben non, on ne coupe pas nous.  :Tap:

----------


## rotoclap

Ben au pire, il reste les murs qui sont assez proches.

----------


## mosso2000

Salut, j'ai été convié par Nagravision pour participer à la course, s'il reste de la place!
Je débute sur un T300RS sans aide, je tourne à env 1.13 en mode chrono, je remplirai certainement le fond de grille!

----------


## rotoclap

> je remplirai certainement le fond de grille!


Cool, on s'y sentira moins seul  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Pixel

Hello ! J'ai été gentiment invité par Yvon et je serai présent ce soir. Au plaisir de rouler avec vous !

----------


## zektulu

He be c'est la fête ce soir ! Bienvenue à tous !

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Bon, j'ai préféré mettre fin à ma course car après ma tentative une nouvelle fois cavalière de re-dépassement sur harlockin (après avoir fait la même à roto) j'ai pris 3 secondes et cassé mon aileron en venant de m'arrêter... Toutefois même si je suis une seconde plus lent je pense avoir pourquoi pas entamé quelques progrès. Mes problèmes de freinage vont mieux mais ne sont pas parfaits (surtout lorsqu'ils sont adossés à des problèmes de jugement  ::P:  ). Ca me bloque et je freine à chaque fois trop tôt et passe pas assez de temps sur l'accélérateur, c'est pour ça que je suis aussi lent. Avec l'ABS j'espère que je vais jouer plus libéré et avoir moins peur de freiner franchement  ::):  bref comme dirait kimi c'est la faute à Assetto Corsa  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je ne ferai pas de commentaire sur cette fin de course.  :Boom:

----------


## zektulu

Dsl francky!! J'aurais du attendre un tour de plus....

Mais bordel de merde !!!!!

Victoire de zektulu  ::):  comme quoi tout arrive !

----------


## BZHARMEN

désolé d être partit comme un voleur, mais après mon arrêt au stand j ai eu la flemme de repartir d autant plus que la buvette était ouverte ...  a+

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Dsl francky!! J'aurais du attendre un tour de plus....
> 
> Mais bordel de merde !!!!!
> 
> Victoire de zektulu  comme quoi tout arrive !


même pas un screen du podium ?  ::O:

----------


## ced64k

Que d'émotions  ::XD::  J'ai fait des clips histoire de pas se taper la vidéo de 3h  ::): 

Je fais juste un run en medium en qualif, avant dernière position. Le but est de faire 30 tours en medium et 40 en hard. Je prends un départ très tranquille pour éviter la cohue du premier virage.

T1: Je suis dernier derrière Superloutre.
T2: Il part à la faute le tour suivant.
T3: Je suis derrière Monsieur Pixel que je dépasse au bout de ligne droite 
T6: Iceman se crashe. Yvon et Harlockin se touchent et j'en profite pour passer ce dernier. Je passe Yvon au bout de ligne droite.
T10: Yvon se crashe. Je dépasse Nagra au freinage de l'épingle  ::o: 
T13: Je passe Rotoclap. Jusque là tout va bien, je suis déjà remonté en 3ème position
T20: Voiture de sécurité. C'est là où j'aurais pu gagner le GP, les autres avaient déjà ravitaillé, mais je foire tout. Je rentre aux stands et j'oublie de sélectionner les médiums. Du coup je repars en hard bien trop tôt  :Gerbe: 
T30: Je ne suis plus dans le coup, Rotoclap me repasse et je prends un avertissement.
T33: Ensuite grosse bagarre avec Monsieur Pixel qui a l'air d'avoir un bon niveau  ::o: 
T45: Franky reprend la tête.
T50: Puis c'est le tour de zek en mode tondeuse  :^_^:  Je suis trop lent en hard.
T51: Bibouse me repasse au bout de ligne droite mais il fait une erreur à la sortie de la chicane, j'essaie de repasser, je ferme trop la porte il y a un contact  ::sad:: 
T57: Ca ne va plus avec les hard, je rentre monter les softs et je signe le meilleur tour.
T69: Ça me permet de revenir sur Monsieur Pixel, de le passer et juste après Bibouse se crashe.
Finalement rotoclap prend 6 secondes de pénalités et je termine 3ème, pour une fois sans pénalité  ::P: 

Podium et replay complet

GG à Zek pour la victoire  :;):  et désolé si j'ai foiré la course de bibouse  ::sad:: 

Ah oui j'ai coupé Mumble j'en peux plus des blagues graveleuses...  :ouaiouai:  Et puis c'est bon pour la concentration  ::):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Zektulu a réussi à gagner sans faire une grosjean ??? Bravo  ::):

----------


## zektulu

voici quelques photos de l'exploit !







j'essaye de vous faire un résumé dans la journée  ::):

----------


## zektulu

Allez je me lance pour le résumé de cette course ! 

Les qualifs se passent pas trop mal, malgré le fait que je n'arrive pas à faire mieux que ma 1ère tentative ! heureusement cette dernière se passe bien et je parts 4ème.

Début de la course, comme d'hab je perds une place au profit de Nagra.... les 1ers tours se passent sans accident notable et j'arrive à doubler nagra.

De la me revoilà revenu 4ème, si je me souviens bien je profite de l'erreur de Kimi pour passer 3ème !

Je me dit que ça se présente bien .....

le 1er arrêt se passe bien et  je me retrouve pas trop loin de Francky et Bibouse, lors de leur affrontement Francky est obligé de rentrer précipitamment et me voila 2ème !

je pense que c'est plié et que je ne pourrais pas rattraper Bibouse mais en fait si ! (sans doute lié à son aileron cassé) j'arrive donc à le passer et me voilà 1er !

2ème arrêt et je me retrouve derrière Francky et Ced (Bibouse s'arrête en même temps que moi mais il doit changer son aileron)

J'arrive à passer Ced qui est en blanc ( voir le passage de la tondeuse) et je suis à 5s de Francky.

du fait que Francky a des pneus usés, je commence à revenir progressivement sur lui en fin de course et le pousse un peu au 2ème virage, je passe 1er et me ravise en lui rendant sa position !

je continue de revenir sur lui jusqu'à un dépassement limite à la dernière chicane qui l'envoi hors piste (encore dsl) évidemment j'ai pas vraiment l'habitude de gérer la pression d'une tête de course  ::): 

de la j'ai bibouse au fesses mais celui-çi commet une erreur et me met à l'abri pour la fin de course et permet à Francky de garder sa 2ème place.

Voila je franchi pour la 1ère fois la ligne en 1ere position  !!!!!!

ça a été une super course car pour une fois j'étais dans le rythme et j'ai toujours eu la pression devant et derrière moi ! 

je vous donne RDV dans 15 jours pour SPA !!!!

Merci aux 2 nouveaux pour leur présence ! Commencer sur des courses de 100% c'est loin d'être idéale !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> sans faire une grosjean


Une Maldonado.  ::|:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ah oui j'ai coupé Mumble j'en peux plus des blagues graveleuses...  Et puis c'est bon pour la concentration


Je n'en suis pas à couper le Mumble, mais effectivement je ne suis pas sûr qu'on se retrouve tous dans ce type d'ambiance.

----------


## rotoclap

Super sympa cette course, les enjeux sont pas les mêmes quand le retour de force du volant tient jusqu'au bout.

Vu que le 100 %, c'est long, j'ai fait un résumé de ma course :

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Super qualité de tes montages roto. C'est juste une passion ou c'est ton métier ?  ::):

----------


## rotoclap

Si seulement ça pouvait être mon métier ^^

J'ai jamais fait d'études d'audiovisuel, du coup c'est apprentissage à la dur à coup de tutos et de vidéos Youtube. Pour le coup, le seul truc long, c'est repérer les moments intéressants dans une vidéo de 2 h. Le titrage, c'est pas très long, puisque je me contente de repomper le visuel Canal +  :^_^:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci roto et ced pour les vidéos.

Il n'y en aura pas de mon point de vue cette fois-ci. Non que je sois fâché contre z******, mais tout simplement parce que je n'ai pas enregistré cette fois-ci (j'avais eu des saccades et des bugs de son désagréables sur la dernière 100%). Les temps forts automatiques ne montrent pas grand chose d'intéressant non plus.  :;): 

Pour la prochaine, je ne peux pas encore m'engager sur le mercredi 13 parce que je n'ai aucune information officielle sur la reprise (ou non) du boulot en présentiel.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bon ben voilà, ça vient de tomber : pas de reprise en présentiel d'ici la fin de l'année scolaire.  ::sad:: 

Dispo pour le mercredi 13 du coup...

----------


## Kimi78

> Bon ben voilà, ça vient de tomber : pas de reprise en présentiel d'ici la fin de l'année scolaire. 
> 
> Dispo pour le mercredi 13 du coup...


ah bah bravo moi je dois retourner au bureau dès lundi et toi cool... bravo la fonction publique!!! lol

----------


## Franky Mikey

> ah bah bravo moi je dois retourner au bureau dès lundi et toi cool... bravo la fonction publique!!! lol


Tu rigoles mais j'ai un peu honte.  :^_^:  On va pas se mentir, il y en a qui sont plus à plaindre... mais au niveau du moral, j'aurais préféré reprendre.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Du monde intéressé pour un training ce soir et/ou demain ?  ::):

----------


## zektulu

Demain je pense pour ma part !

----------


## pLo

> Super sympa cette course, les enjeux sont pas les mêmes quand le retour de force du volant tient jusqu'au bout.
> 
> Vu que le 100 %, c'est long, j'ai fait un résumé de ma course : 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJoF4_mKmO4


Salut belle vidéo , super boulot et pilotage !

Petite question vous avez la main lourde pour couper les virages/chicanes ou c'est moi qui n'ai pas l'habitude? Parfois tu y vas franco et tu n'as pas de pénalité.

----------


## rotoclap

Oui, c'est un mini-jeu dans le jeu parce que la détection est très mal foutue. D'ailleurs tu auras remarqué à un moment que je me prends un dépassement illégal alors que je coupe le virage pour éviter de me faire embrocher par une Ferrari  ::ninja::  Ca contrebalance ce genre d'absurdités.

----------


## Franky Mikey

La détection régulière est trop permissive, et la détection stricte, trop punitive... comme on n'est pas des pros et qu'on préfère éviter que ça se transforme en foire aux pénalités, on est restés sur la première option.

En comptant évidemment sur l'honnêteté de chacun pour ne pas (trop) en abuser.  ::ninja::

----------


## zektulu

Rdv comme d'hab ce soir ?

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

21h ?

----------


## zektulu

Yes! Je serais là avant je pense

----------


## BZHARMEN

Slt je ne serais pas dispo ce soir

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Déjà moins trois personnes pour ce soir... faut peut-être reporter à la semaine prochaine ?

----------


## zektulu

Pourquoi 3 personnes ? À part yvon il manque qui ? Mais oui si y'a trop d'absent on peut repousser d'une semaine

----------


## rotoclap

Si on repousse d'une semaine, vous pourrez déjà me rayer de la liste ^^

----------


## zektulu

bon on se connecte ce soir et on verra bien le nombre de personnes  ::):

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Pourquoi 3 personnes ? À part yvon il manque qui ? Mais oui si y'a trop d'absent on peut repousser d'une semaine


Bibouse et loutre aussi

Et sinon pour roto ben on peut repousser à deux

Parce que faire du 100% à 8 ça peut être pas top top... à voir le moment venu vi

----------


## zektulu

ha ok je savais pas..... bon bah on repousse alors ?

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Je suis pour. À voir ce qu'en pensent les autres  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ça m'est égal, dites-moi juste avec certitude avant que je ne branche tout le bordel vers 19h30.  :;): 

EDIT : bon, prenant acte de deux autres défections dans le chat Steam, cela nous aurait laissés à cinq ou six pour ce soir... je pense qu'on va effectivement partir sur un report alors ?

----------


## zektulu

Yes report à dans 15 jours !

----------


## zektulu

Salut gp ce soir ! Vous êtes toujours motivé ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Salut gp ce soir ! Vous êtes toujours motivé ?


Je verrai sur le moment, mais je suis pas en forme.

----------


## BZHARMEN

slt je devrais être présent

----------


## bibouse

Absent ce soir, Nocturne VTT  ::wub::

----------


## zektulu

ok !

n'hésitez pas a faire un retour ! l'idée ce que l'on bloque pas la soirée si on est que 3 ou 4 à la finale

après je peux comprendre que l'engouement soit pas le même

d'ailleurs dites moi, si vous en avez marre des 100%, on peut se faire un mini champ de quelques courses si vous voulez ?

----------


## rotoclap

Dispo pour ce soir.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

dispo pour ce soir et ok pour un mini championnat sur le même rythme de deux semaines  ::):

----------


## ced64k

Faites sans moi, je n'ai plus trop envie de jouer à F1 2019.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Forfait pour ce soir, désolé, ça sent le mal de crâne si je m'obstine.

----------


## zektulu

bon on se connecte comme d'hab et on verra en fonction du nombre de personnes !

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Soirée sympa  ::): 

Je pensais à un truc : certains parlaient de prendre F1 2020 etc. Beaucoup ici ont AC Competizione on pourrait pas se retrouver dessus histoire d'arrêter de jouer avec notre caca sur F1 2019 qui n'intéresse plus personne ? Je pourrais le prendre aux soldes steam par exemple  ::):

----------


## Capeta

::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il y a déjà des groupes de canards qui roulent sur ACC, chacun peut les rejoindre s'il le souhaite. Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de transformer le groupe F1 en groupe ACC.  :;): 

À titre perso je pense probablement acheter F1 2020 (et y jouer) dans moins de deux mois, j'espère qu'on sera suffisamment de motivés (et peut-être des nouveaux ?) pour repartir sur notre championnat classique en septembre. D'ici-là on peut se retrouver à l'occase sur des formats courts, ou bien aussi faire un break, franchement y a pas de pression.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Ben l'intérêt c'est qu'on soit entre nous vu que je trouve qu'on forme un groupe sympa plutôt que de partir jouer avec des inconnus  ::): 

Après je comprends que le topic soit dédié aux jeux F1 pas de problème, c'était juste une suggestion. Mais bon racheter pour 30-40 euros le quasi-même jeu tous les ans, voilà quoi  :Gerbe:

----------


## rotoclap

Le résumé de la course est dispo !

----------


## zektulu

Salut !

Bon je vois que certains petit malins ont déjà craqué pour l'édition 2020  ::): 

du coup je voulais faire un petit point. Vous êtes chaud pour repartir en septembre sur une nouvelle saison sur F1 2020 ?

Perso si on est assez nombreux je le prendrais volontiers.

++

----------


## Harlockin

Il est déjà sortit ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Accès anticipé pour l'édition Schumacher, sinon c'est le 10.

Perso c'est oui pour septembre.

----------


## rotoclap

> Perso si on est assez nombreux je le prendrais volontiers.


Pareil

----------


## zektulu

capeta l'a déjà acheté (et kimi aussi je pense)

----------


## bibouse

Ouiiiii pour moi aussi

----------


## ced64k

Je passe mon tour. J'ai regardé des streams et en dehors du mode My Team qui ne m'intéresse pas je ne vois que peu de différences. Je changerai peut-être d'avis en fin d'année quand il sera à 19€.

----------


## darkmanticora

Je sais pas si c'est le topic pour mais j'ai une question sur le F1 2020.
En effet, j'aime bien les jeux de voitures simu / arcade type les forza et autre, et j'adorais la F1 a l'époque mais ca fait facile 10 ans que j'ai pas touché a un jeu de F1 et je me demandais si pour en profiter il fallait absolument toucher aux réglages de la voiture ?
Car je deteste cela, sur les forza j'ai toujours acheté les réglages car vraiment ca me gonfle et ne m'interesse pas du tout  ::P: 

Du coup on peut profiter du jeu sans toucher a ces derniers et sans avoir a mettre la difficulté en arcade car j'aime bien les comportements réalistes (avec un peu d'aide tout de meme  ::P: )

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je sais pas si c'est le topic pour mais j'ai une question sur le F1 2020.
> En effet, j'aime bien les jeux de voitures simu / arcade type les forza et autre, et j'adorais la F1 a l'époque mais ca fait facile 10 ans que j'ai pas touché a un jeu de F1 et je me demandais si pour en profiter il fallait absolument toucher aux réglages de la voiture ?
> Car je deteste cela, sur les forza j'ai toujours acheté les réglages car vraiment ca me gonfle et ne m'interesse pas du tout 
> 
> Du coup on peut profiter du jeu sans toucher a ces derniers et sans avoir a mettre la difficulté en arcade car j'aime bien les comportements réalistes (avec un peu d'aide tout de meme )


Les "Virtual GP" courus sur une déclinaison de F1 2019 pendant le confinement étaient en réglages fixes je crois, donc les setups par défaut sont au minimum roulables. Le simracer Limitless a creusé la question dans une vidéo.



Je pense que tu peux très bien profiter du solo sans te plonger dans les réglages, à condition d'adapter la difficulté de l'IA (qui est réglable sur une échelle de 1 à 110, donc tu as vraiment de la marge).

----------


## darkmanticora

Ça serait quoi une difficulté normal sur cette échelle du coup ? 

J'ai pas tout compris sur le début de ton message par contre  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Des vrais pilotes de F1 ont fait des courses d'exhibition sur le jeu pendant le confinement. Pour éviter que ce soit trop prise de tête alors que la plupart ne connaissaient pas le jeu, tout le monde a roulé en setup par défaut.

Pour ta question, difficile de te répondre, ça dépend de ton niveau et du challenge que tu recherches. La difficulté de base par défaut est pas méchante du tout. Et tu ne choisis pas une fois pour toutes, tu peux ajuster entre chaque séance si tu constates que tu as été trop ambitieux.

----------


## darkmanticora

Bon j'ai un bon d'achat, du coup j'ai bien envie de me laisser tenter !
Tellement longtemps que j'ai pas fait un jeu de F1 ! 
J'espère juste ne pas avoir besoin de toucher aux réglages mécaniques et autre truc car j'y comprend queud et ça m'intéresse vraiment pas !

----------


## darkmanticora

Bon j'ai craqué et j'ai créé mon écurie, ça a l'air hyper sympa mais très toufu au niveau de la r&d et des autres truc de recherche que j'ai pas trop capte.
Pareil pour les essai libre durant le week-end, y'a des espèces d'objo genre taper des plots et autres pour faire de la reco mais j'ai pas compris ce que ça apportait à l'équipe ? Mais c'est bien fait  ::P: 

Autre poi't, vous conseilleriez quoi comme aides à la conduites pour avoir un truc réaliste ou faut apprendre mais qui soit pas trop frustrant non plus, surtout à la manette  ::P: 

Mais les sensations sont excellentes, je suis juste noyé sous les tonnes de truc à faire et à compprendre, en plus d'apprendre à conduire la bête  ::P:

----------


## Harlockin

Tu désactive toutes les aides sauf l'ABS et l'antipatinage en medium.

La trajectoire peut être utile pour apprendre les circuits.

----------


## cooly08

Personnellement je déconseille toujours d'afficher les trajectoires. Déjà t'as l'impression de rouler sur des rails, de suivre un gps, tu perds tout sens de conduite.
En suite bha, en fait t'apprends rien. Tu suis la ligne mais t'apprends pas. T'auras plus vite fait de tourner quelques tours tranquillement pour apprendre le circuit. À la limite si tu te poses une question sur une trajectoire tu peux l'activer pour voir ce qu'il propose. Ceci n'est que mon avis et mon expérience.

De toute façon, du moment que tu sais que prendre un virage c'est extérieur puis point de corde / point de corde puis extérieur ça devrait aller dans 90% des cas.
Les points de freinage ça sera le plus difficile à trouver au début.

----------


## darkmanticora

T'as raison dans le fond le Cooly, mais j'ai gardé cette facheuse habitude depuis le 1er forza  ::P:  (pour l'indication des virages j'entends)

Sinon, je vais tout virer et mettre abs et antipatinage en medium. Ca devrait etre assez realiste non ?
Par contre la gestion de mon écurie, j'avoue ne pas tout capter  ::P: 

Question annexe, vous partireriez sur une saison a combien de course ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Réponse courte, à toi de voir selon ton temps et la manière dont tu souhaites investir le jeu. 

Si tu souhaites poursuivre cette discussion, je me permets de te rediriger vers le topic dédié au jeu (ici on parle plutôt de l'organisation de courses en multi) : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ortie-le-28-06
 :;):

----------


## darkmanticora

Rah désolé !
Je ne l'avais pas trouvé ! 
Merci.

----------


## rotoclap

> La trajectoire peut être utile pour apprendre les circuits.


Oui c'est ce que je fais pour apprendre les points de freinage. Une fois que j'ai mémorisé à peu près à quels panneaux faut planter les freins, je vire la trajectoire car effectivement ça peut être plus perturbant qu'autre chose.

----------


## BZHARMEN

> Tu désactive toutes les aides sauf l'ABS et l'antipatinage en medium.
> 
> La trajectoire peut être utile pour apprendre les circuits.


petit joueur ...  ::trollface::

----------


## Harlockin

D'après les retours ça bloque beaucoup moins facilement et patine moins à l’accélération aussi sur le 2020.

----------


## Harlockin

Alors des nouvelles pour un éventuel championnat sur F1 2020 ? (savoir si je prend le jeu  ::ninja::  )

----------


## rotoclap

Pareil, ça dépend si on est plus que 3 sur la grille de départ  ::ninja::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Coucou

----------


## zektulu

Et bien pareil si vous êtes motivé je l'achète  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Perso j'hésite encore, pas sûr d'avoir beaucoup de temps pour la simu cette année (et puis j'ai acheté ACC que j'ai à peine touché  :Facepalm: ). Je vais voir comment ça bouge de votre côté, peut-être que la motivation viendra.

----------


## ced64k

J'ai rejoué au 2019 2-3 fois mais le feeling est très bizarre quand on a plus l'habitude. Pour l'instant je ne joue plus à des jeux de voiture, mon "cockpit" fait maison n'était finalement pas terrible niveau ergonomie. Et c'est pas top avec le volant accroché au bureau sur une chaise à roulettes. Je vais me commander un vrai châssis à la fin de l'année et peut-être que F1 2020 sera à 19,99€ d'ici là  ::):

----------


## bibouse

J'ai F1 2020 donc j'en suis si on fait un championnat.

----------


## Kimi78

> J'ai F1 2020 donc j'en suis si on fait un championnat.


Comme toi Bisouse! par contre cela va s'annoncer plus compliqué pour la partie planning car je vais devoir faire des déplacements régulièrement en France...

----------


## rotoclap

Pour un éventuel planning, je suis pas dispo le mardi et le mercredi. Le reste de la semaine, y'a pas de soucis.

----------


## Harlockin

Bon ben ce sera sans moi, des petits soucis sont survenus et je vais devoir trouver un nouveau logement en urgence. :joie:

----------


## zektulu

Salut !

Un petit sondage doodle pour connaitre le nombre de participant potentiel !

https://doodle.com/poll/d5ddmswu6brnn6h7

----------


## zektulu

Bon on est déjà 5 ! Allez il nous faudrait 2-3 personnes en plus  ::):

----------


## ced64k

Finalement je n'aurai pas tenu longtemps  ::trollface::

----------


## zektulu

Bon bah je crois qu'on va pouvoir officiellement relancer le championnat  ::):

----------


## Pleymobil

il est passé à 33e sur steam jusqu'au 10 octobre....

----------


## zektulu

Ha merci pour l'info  ::):

----------


## rotoclap

Oui, j'ai vu, on a jusqu'au 10 octobre pour se décider  :^_^:

----------


## Kimi78

https://www.instant-gaming.com/fr/68...acher-edition/
26,89€ pour l'edition MS sur instant gaming

----------


## Franky Mikey

Attention, ça reste classé comme site gris et douteux quant à la provenance des clés.

----------


## ced64k

J'ai envoyé quelques mp pour voir s'il y en avait d'autres intéressés #plusonestdefous

----------


## snipx

Il est possible que je vous rejoigne, mais d'ici 2 semaines environ au mieux.
Je vous tiens au courant si c'est le cas.

----------


## BZHARMEN

> Attention, ça reste classé comme site gris et douteux quant à la provenance des clés.


bonjour a tous 
 jamais eu de soucis sur instantgaming comme sur cdkeys

----------


## zektulu

un petit essai pour le fun jeudi soir ça vous tente ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> jamais eu de soucis sur instantgaming comme sur cdkeys


C'est le cas de la plupart des utilisateurs (et tant mieux), mais ce n'était pas l'objet de ma remarque. C'est plutôt une question de principe ou d'éthique, puisqu'un achat chez un revendeur non agréé ne rémunère qu'un intermédiaire sauvage, au détriment des créateurs et des ayants droit.

Ce n'est bien sûr pas le lieu pour polémiquer là-dessus, mon rappel visait simplement à ce que chacun puisse choisir en connaissance de cause (contrairement à moi lorsqu'on m'avait recommandé Instant Gaming comme un site "normal"...)  :;):

----------


## Kimi78

> C'est le cas de la plupart des utilisateurs (et tant mieux), mais ce n'était pas l'objet de ma remarque. C'est plutôt une question de principe ou d'éthique, puisqu'un achat chez un revendeur non agréé ne rémunère qu'un intermédiaire sauvage, au détriment des créateurs et des ayants droit.
> 
> Ce n'est bien sûr pas le lieu pour polémiquer là-dessus, mon rappel visait simplement à ce que chacun puisse choisir en connaissance de cause (contrairement à moi lorsqu'on m'avait recommandé Instant Gaming comme un site "normal"...)


Et toi tu achètes sur Rakuten et cie? parce que chez eux tu ne payes pas la TVA ni les droits d'auteurs et taxes diverses... si cela se trouve ils ne payent pas ensemble la TVA et juste pour cela je continuerais à acheter chez eux...
quand on voit le pognon de dingue qu'on fout dans notre administration et ce que cela donne...

----------


## ced64k

Déjà du drama avant le début de la saison ?  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> un petit essai pour le fun jeudi soir ça vous tente ?


Je suis dispo mais avec un volant qui tient à moitié au bureau  :nawak:

----------


## rotoclap

> Déjà du drama avec le début de la saison ?


Imagine ce que ça va donner au 1er départ alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Et toi tu achètes sur Rakuten et cie?


Ben non.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> un petit essai pour le fun jeudi soir ça vous tente ?


Pas possible pour moi

----------


## BZHARMEN

> un petit essai pour le fun jeudi soir ça vous tente ?


ok pour moi

----------


## zektulu

OK je vais acheter le jeu alors  ::):  a jeudi pour ceux qui veulent !

----------


## bibouse

Surement présent aussi. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Timeerased

Ca aura pris un bon 3 mois mais enfin des gens motivés pour jouer en multi  :^_^:

----------


## Kimi78

> Ca aura pris un bon 3 mois mais enfin des gens motivés pour jouer en multi


la plupart sortent de quelques saisons fatigantes quand on voit l'évolution du niveau... (sauf Zek... :^_^: )

----------


## ced64k

> Alors c'est l'histoire du mec [...] qui reçoit son volant Thustmaster mercredi et qui prend le départ le jour même avec une Racing Point


Décidément il doit y avoir un lien entre canardpc et les livreurs: je reçois mon cockpit aujourd'hui, ça va être compliqué de terminer le montage pour 21h  ::P:  #firstworldproblem

----------


## Capeta

> Décidément il doit y avoir un lien entre canardpc et les livreurs: je reçois mon cockpit aujourd'hui, ça va être compliqué de terminer le montage pour 21h  #firstworldproblem


Alors j'avais reçu le mien à 12h30 y a 2 semaines, et je suis toujours pas bien installé.  ::|: 
Cela dit, avec un peu de méthode et sans être dérangé, tu peux le monter en 2/3h sans soucis.
Si tu prends le temps de regarder des vidéos de montage et que tu as vite saisi le principe, ça peut aller encore plus vite.

----------


## Harlockin

Vous avez pris quoi comme cockpit ?

----------


## zektulu

ha oui on monte d'un cran dans l'équipement  ::): 

Bon 1er retour rapide suite à mon 1er lancement du 2020 hier soir :

-Les voitures accrochent encore plus que sur le 2019 (logique vous allez me dire)
-Je n'arrive toujours pas sans un cran d'antipatinage (Spin à la réaccel)

Par contre niveau ERS il n'y a que 2 modes maintenant ? (3 avec le bouton de dépassement) 

pour ce soir RDV 20h30 - 21h00 pour une course random !

----------


## Capeta

Sim-Lab GT1 EVO pour Ced & moi même.

Les voitures décrochent moins brutalement, et on sent un truc dans le FFB, ce qui est miraculeux.
Concernant l'ERS, c'est effectivement simplifié, soit normal, soit dépassement en course.

Par contre, les cuts, OMG, c'est nawak.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Heureusement qu'on est entre honnêtes gens ici !

 ::trollface::

----------


## zektulu

Vivement Sotchi  ::siffle::

----------


## Capeta

Bah justement, c'est l'enfer, tu prends une trajectoire normale, t'es considéré cut.
Je peux pas faire de online, ça me mets une note de sécurité affreuse et je me retrouve avec des gens qui font n'importe quoi pour le fun.

----------


## Harlockin

Il a l'air cool le cockpit. J'aurais une pièce en plus dans mon nouvel appart ça pourrais le faire  ::ninja::

----------


## ced64k

> Je n'arrive toujours pas sans un cran d'antipatinage (Spin à la réaccel)


Moi aussi c'est pas glorieux sans les aides. Je suis par exemple à une seconde du temps de Capeta à Melbourne (qu'il a surement fait au clavier en regardant Netflix  ::P:  ). Mon plus gros souci sans la trajectoire ça reste les points de freinage, limite je dois regarder une vidéo et noter chaque point de freinage pour les retenir. Il faut dire que la vue au loin dans les F1 20xx est floue et pas asses détaillée comparée à d'autres jeux (et puis l'âge aussi  ::happy2:: ) Du coup sans la trajectoire je vais moins vite mais surtout je risque de me faire rentrer dedans parce que je freine trop tôt. Par le contre le freinage en lui-même semble beaucoup plus facile que sur le 2019.

Pour la ré-accélération ça me semble un rien plus facile, c'est jouable en passant les premières vitesses plus rapidement.

Sans aucune aide je suis dans le rythme des Williams/Alpha en difficulté 85%  :ouaiouai:

----------


## bibouse

Quelle soirée  :^_^:   :^_^: 
Ca fait longtemps que je me suis pas marrer autant devant mon PC.
Entre le léchage des couilles qui dépassent et le canon à mousse ....  ::P: 
Vivement la reprise

----------


## Franky Mikey

Vil tentateur.  ::(:

----------


## zektulu

c'est clair que l'ambiance était "à la hauteur"  ::): 

je sens que je vais bien l'aimer ce 2020 !

pour la reprise de la saison avec la contrainte de Roto, le jeudi soir vous irait ?

----------


## zektulu

> Quelle soirée  
> Ca fait longtemps que je me suis pas marrer autant devant mon PC.
> Entre le léchage des couilles qui dépassent et le canon à mousse .... 
> Vivement la reprise


tu oublies le "bruit" du moteur Ferrari  ::):

----------


## Capeta



----------


## bibouse

> tu oublies le "bruit" du moteur Ferrari


Jeu, Set et Match  ::wub::

----------


## Kimi78

> tu oublies le "bruit" du moteur Ferrari


le fameux jeux set et match qui nous permet de comprendre les perfs actuelles!!!

----------


## Capeta

Les gars. Z'allez pas aimer.

----------


## Timeerased

rah merde j'ai raté le joudi, ce sera que les joudi soir c'est ça ?

----------


## zektulu

Non enfin le jour n'est pas encore arrêté ! J'attends que tout le monde réponde sur ce sujet  ::):

----------


## BZHARMEN

Allons y pour le jeudi

----------


## zektulu

Ok ! 

Les autres vous en pensez quoi ?

on se refait une session pour le fun ce jeudi ? on recommence le championnat la semaine prochaine ?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Ok pour le jeudi

----------


## ced64k

Ça me convient le jeudi et ok pour recommencer la semaine prochaine  ::):

----------


## bibouse

Pour moi c'est aussi OK pour le jeudi  ::lol::

----------


## Capeta

Forfait ce jeudi. 
En attente de pièces.  ::(:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Forfait ce jeudi. 
> En attente de pièces.


Ce n'est plus ce que c'était Ferrari

----------


## Capeta

T'vas voir ton aileron à Melbourne.

----------


## Kimi78

Forfait aussi pour moi je suis en déplacement ce jeudi...

----------


## Timeerased

Je vais voir si j'ai la motiv ce soir, et si j'arrive à faire fonctionner Mumble  :^_^:

----------


## zektulu

rdv ce soir pour ceux qui veulent autour de 21h00 !

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Petite course ou début de championnat ?

----------


## zektulu

Petite course !

----------


## Capeta

Faudrait faire une liste avec les choix des équipes avant le début de saison aussi.
Personnellement, je préfère la Ferrari #5 et j'ai peut être un nouveau pilote à faire venir en équipier pour équilibrer. 

Sinon ce soir, ça intéresse des gens si j'essaie de streamer en spectateur ?

----------


## Harlockin

Je semi-réserve une monoplace non motorisée par Ferrari, je veux un vrai moteur  ::trollface:: 

Plus sérieusement je vous rejoindrais surement en cours de saison donc j'irais ou il y aura de la place.

----------


## bibouse

Pas dispo ce soir malheureusement.
Moi si possible je garde ma tondeuse Honda numéro 33 qui m'a pas si mal réussi la saison dernière.
On fait un championnat complet ou juste un nombre limité de course ?

----------


## zektulu

Moi je partirais bien sur une saison complète !

Je vais essayer de vous préparer un petit fichier pour les équipes

----------


## zektulu

et voila je vous laisse remplir !

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## BZHARMEN

Slt je suis ko désolé  à+

----------


## Timeerased

Bon bah j'ai plus mon certificat de machintruc surement parce que j'ai du utiliser mumble la dernière fois sur mon ancien pc. Tant pich  ::ninja::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Bon bah j'ai plus mon certificat de machintruc surement parce que j'ai du utiliser mumble la dernière fois sur mon ancien pc. Tant pich


Vivement que cpc passe à discord

----------


## Timeerased

> Vivement que cpc passe à discord


ça fait 2 ans que je dis ça à tous les canards qui me demandent d'aller sur mumble. La préhistoire quoi  ::mellow::

----------


## rotoclap

Perso Discord ou pas Discord, je m'en fous mais par pitié, ne pas créer un énième Discord canard alors qu'il en existe un officiel ^^

----------


## zektulu

alors pour moi aucun soucis pour passer sur Discord !

il me semble que nous l'avions proposé l'année dernière et que certain n'était pas d'accord.

donc si tout le monde est ok pas de pb pour moi.

sinon n'oublier pas de remplir mon petit fichier 2-3 posts plus haut.

a priori reprise du championnat jeudi prochain !

----------


## ced64k

7 voitures seulement ?  ::cry::

----------


## zektulu

non on est plus que ça ! 

Déjà Roto et Kimi ne se sont pas noté

sans compter sur Francky qui ne vas pas résister longtemps ^^ et je crois qu'il y a d'autres candidats disposer a venir s'arracher la roue !

----------


## Graine

Le mode gestion d'écurie pourrait m'intéresser et surtout recourir avec vous.
Mais bon trop de jeux et j'ai vraiment trop peu joué à l'opus précédent.

----------


## Capeta

> non on est plus que ça ! 
> 
> Déjà Roto et Kimi ne se sont pas noté
> 
> sans compter sur Francky qui ne vas pas résister longtemps ^^ et je crois qu'il y a d'autres candidats disposer a venir s'arracher la roue !


Si si, il est dans les 7 le Kimi.

----------


## Kimi78

> Si si, il est dans les 7 le Kimi.


Merci Capeta! ça va donner si le Zek perd la vue... il sera peu être plus rapide que jamais.???

----------


## rotoclap

> Déjà Roto et Kimi ne se sont pas noté


Effectivement, j'étais persuadé de l'avoir rempli ^^

----------


## Franky Mikey

> sans compter sur Francky qui ne vas pas résister longtemps ^^


C'est chou de penser à moi.  :Mellow2: 

Et ça va me briser le cœur de te décevoir, mais c'est vraiment très peu probable que je vous rejoigne en ce moment (pas en grande forme et le temps libre part dans d'autres trucs).

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Vivement que cpc passe à discord


Je peux me tromper, mais je pense que ce n'est pas près d'arriver. Problèmes de confidentialité, d'exploitation des données toussa toussa…  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je peux me tromper


Impossible !  ::siffle:: 

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...-PC-est-ouvert

----------


## zektulu

mais du coup vous voulez faire quoi ? on passe sur Discord ?

----------


## zektulu

> rah merde j'ai raté le joudi, ce sera que les joudi soir c'est ça ?


Du coup tu souhaites participer Jeudi prochain ?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Impossible ! 
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...-PC-est-ouvert


Ah oui, mais ça fait un moment que le Discord est ouvert. Mais de là à en faire l'outil par défaut... ::trollface::  J'ai lu des pages entières de débats sur la bascule Mumble/Discord, et je ne pense pas que ça ait véritablement été tranché. Après, nombre de Canards -y compris moi- l'utilisent régulièrement depuis des années.  ::): 
Bon sinon, je vous aurais bien rejoints, mais je n'ai pas trop de temps ni d'argent à investir pour le moment sur le jeu. Plus tard pour une deuxième saison, peut-être.  :;):

----------


## ced64k

> mais je n'ai pas trop de temps ni d'argent à investir


Ça va encore, 6 mois de plaisir à moins d'1,5€ le gp  :^_^:

----------


## Graine

> Ah oui, mais ça fait un moment que le Discord est ouvert. Mais de là à en faire l'outil par défaut... J'ai lu des pages entières de débats sur la bascule Mumble/Discord, et je ne pense pas que ça ait véritablement été tranché. Après, nombre de Canards -y compris moi- l'utilisent régulièrement depuis des années. 
> Bon sinon, je vous aurais bien rejoints, mais je n'ai pas trop de temps ni d'argent à investir pour le moment sur le jeu. Plus tard pour une deuxième saison, peut-être.


Tu dois être un tueur a rocket league car quand je te vois sur steam t'es toujours sur ce jeu... ^^

----------


## ced64k

::huh::

----------


## Harlockin

C'est le volant à Capeta ?

----------


## Kimi78

> C'est le volant à Capeta ?


c'est le volant de... ça fait un peu moins mal à l'oreille  :^_^:

----------


## Harlockin

En effet! Ça m'apprendra à répondre en catimini au boulot

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Tu dois être un tueur a rocket league car quand je te vois sur steam t'es toujours sur ce jeu... ^^


Non, le pire c'est que je suis nul !  ::P:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

On fait déjà combien de distance de course ? 50% non ?

----------


## zektulu

oui c'est ça, qualif courtes et course de 50%

----------


## Capeta

Le moment où Popoff décide de ne pas m'offrir la victoire sur un plateau et, sportivement, évite d'empaller Kimi.






 ::XD::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Iceman a été royale, je me sentirais comme une merde si je l'avais sortie !

J'avais un spectateur ce soir, je le cite : " T'as fait une erreur de débutant ! A 3 tour de l'arrivé on attaque pas celui qui est meilleur que toi, on récupère la 2eme place"  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ma course en une image

----------


## ced64k

Pas assez d'entrainement -> dans le mur  ::P:  Le fait de ne plus être en congé se fait sentir  ::XD:: 
Ça a allait pas trop mal jusqu'au premier ravitaillement mais j'ai mis les hard. Ensuite déconcentré par la voiture de sécurité, en plus j'ai pris 5 secondes en touchant l'arrière de Popoff. Et puis j'ai fait n'importe quoi. La suite à Barhein  :;):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Pas assez d'entrainement -> dans le mur  Le fait de ne plus être en congé se fait sentir 
> Ça a allait pas trop mal jusqu'au premier ravitaillement mais j'ai mis les hard. Ensuite déconcentré par la voiture de sécurité, en plus j'ai pris 5 secondes en touchant l'arrière de Popoff. Et puis j'ai fait n'importe quoi. La suite à Barhein


Ah oui ! Genre le jeu nous a tout les deux pénalisés, ça n'a pas de sens  ::rolleyes::

----------


## rotoclap

> Pas assez d'entrainement -> dans le mur


Moi c'est l'inverse, je m'étais entrainé et puis quand j'ai rejoins la session, le jeu a fait comme s'il se lançait pour la 1ère fois. Au final en fait c'est comme s'il s'était entièrement réinitialisé (mais il a quand même gardé les fichiers de réglage). Du coup, les sensations au volant n'était pas comme d'habitude, j'avais l'impression que la voiture était prête à partir du cul à chaque réaccélération et j'avais l'impression que ça braquait pas du tout à basse vitesse. Au final, je me suis foutu dans le mur en qualif' et en course au même endroit. Au moins j'ai été régulier  ::siffle:: 

J'espère que ça ira mieux la semaine prochaine et que le jeu me fera pas la même blague 15 min avant le début de la manche.

----------


## zektulu

Bon et bien je me satisfait pleinement de cette 4eme place !

surtout que je ne la mérite pas..... ça a été chaud dans le dernier tour pour contenir Popoff qui revenait très fort !

sinon dans l'ensemble course calme pour moi.

J'ai pris un départ normal et au début de run j'arrivais a rester au contact de ced64k... ensuite il a accéléré et je me suis retrouvé un peu seul.

mon seul évènement notable est le dépassement de Ced64k au restart (il était en pneu blanc)

voila voila

A jeudi prochain

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Tiens, je me posais la question en voyant les captures d'écran : vous regardez les F1 e-Sports Series ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ced64k

J'ai oublié, c'était mercredi

----------


## BZHARMEN

slt  trois têtes a queues  et puis s en va  dans le mur ... pas facile sans antipatinage et surtout sans entrainement  

a jeudi

----------


## ced64k

J'avais une bonne source pour les setups la saison dernière mais le gars est passé sur iRacing. Normal me direz-vous  ::trollface:: 
Ici je roulais avec un setup de Guiggs, un youtubeur assez connu sur les F1xxxx mais j'avais l'impression que la voiture ne tournait pas. Et pas eu le temps de tester 36 setups avant de me décider comme je faisais avant  ::'(:

----------


## Capeta

> Tiens, je me posais la question en voyant les captures d'écran : vous regardez les F1 e-Sports Series ?


Me concernant non, on joue pas de la même façon du tout (vue cockpit, sans aides et vraiment casu sur l'entrainement).
Mais cela dit, je ne regarde pas de compétition simracing, peu importe le jeu.




> J'avais une bonne source pour les setups la saison dernière mais le gars est passé sur iRacing. Normal me direz-vous 
> Ici je roulais avec un setup de Guiggs, un youtubeur assez connu sur les F1xxxx mais j'avais l'impression que la voiture ne tournait pas. Et pas eu le temps de tester 36 setups avant de me décider comme je faisais avant


J'ai eu le même soucis que toi, j'avais un setup de TRL Limitless, et ça tournait pas. L'enfer.

----------


## ced64k

> J'ai eu le même soucis que toi, j'avais un setup de TRL Limitless, et ça tournait pas. L'enfer.


Limite tu te demandes si les gars ne font pas des setups foireux exprès  ::P:

----------


## Capeta

Nan, je pense que ce sont des bons setups, mais qu'il faut piloter de façon très agressive et poncer un peu en contre la montre.

----------


## Kimi78

Moi je ne me suis toujours pas remis de l'élection du pilote du jour!!! un bug comme cela, on ne doit pas sortir un jeu...

----------


## bibouse

:^_^:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Moi je ne me suis toujours pas remis de l'élection du pilote du jour!!! un bug comme cela, on ne doit pas sortir un jeu...


Je trouve que ça reste réaliste, les fan vote toujours des trucs débile  ::P:

----------


## zektulu

Hey! Je vous emmerde  ::): 

 bande de jaloux

----------


## Kimi78

Un petit avis du patron sur la prochaine MAJ de Codemasters notamment sur les moteurs Ferrari??  ::siffle::

----------


## Harlockin

Je mets le lien si jamais : https://www.formula1game.com/2020/ne...ate-sneak-peek

----------


## rotoclap

Petite session training à 3 cet aprèm bien sympathique, cette fois-ci j'avais un bien meilleur ressenti de la voiture. Restera à pas finir dans un mur pour la vraie course  :^_^:

----------


## ced64k

Tiens le bug "MFD delay" présent depuis F1 2018 n'a toujours pas été corrigé  ::(:

----------


## Harlockin

étonnant  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ced64k

Je sais pas ce qu'ils ont foutu avec la physique des voitures mais les virages lents ça va pas du tout, peu importe les réglages. On dirait qu'on conduit un bus qui ne ne veut pas tourner.

----------


## rotoclap

Ca va donner sur Monaco  ::trollface::

----------


## Kimi78

> Je sais pas ce qu'ils ont foutu avec la physique des voitures mais les virages lents ça va pas du tout, peu importe les réglages. On dirait qu'on conduit un bus qui ne ne veut pas tourner.


faut faire comme en vrai jusqu'au point d'apex, laisser couler la voiture sur sa lancée puis après l'apex tu peux recommencer à accélérer et ça passe

----------


## Capeta

> faut faire comme en vrai jusqu'au point d'apex, laisser couler la voiture sur sa lancée puis après l'apex tu peux recommencer à accélérer et ça passe


Et le monsieur, il te dit ça, il sait, il fait pareil dans ses SUV tous les jours.  :;): 




 ::ninja::

----------


## ced64k

> faut faire comme en vrai jusqu'au point d'apex, laisser couler la voiture sur sa lancée puis après l'apex tu peux recommencer à accélérer et ça passe


Ok je testerai ce soir



 ::trollface::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ok je testerai ce soir
> https://static.dreamland.be/wcsstore...et-1836306.jpg


C'est la dernière fois que t'es allé faire les courses ?  ::P:

----------


## zektulu

Gp day ! 

bon j'arrive ultra préparé avec 0 tours effectué avant le GP  ::): 

donc ça va passer crême ^^

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

::trollface::

----------


## Capeta

Il va encore chialer qu'il se fait péter par un nouveau.

----------


## ced64k

Je continue mon roleplay Racing Point à fond et pas sûr d'être présent ce soir et jeudi prochain  :Gerbe: 



En vrai beaucoup beaucoup de boulot.

Et Thrustmaster s'est proposé de prendre mon T300 en garantie.



J'attends l'étiquette de retour pour l'envoyer, à mon avis il faudra une semaine pour récupérer le nouveau...

----------


## Franky Mikey

Mais que fait le Hülk ????

----------


## Capeta

C'est pas toi ça ?

@Ced : Reviens vite camarade.

----------


## Capeta



----------


## Ulrick Popoff

1er podium ! Enfin !

Merci Bibouse pour cette savety car  ::): 

Edit : Par contre 1er podium à coté de Zektulu ça a un arrière gout de merde  ::(:

----------


## zektulu

Capeta c'est mesquin ! Même pas de photo du podium ni du pilote du jour  ::):

----------


## Capeta

T'as qu'à les faire tes photos.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Capeta c'est mesquin ! Même pas de photo du podium ni du pilote du jour


Tiens, les deux seul méritant de ce podium !  ::P:

----------


## Capeta

Kimi : Il est où Capeta ?

Zektulu : Là bas en train de cramer sa bagnole.

Je viens de me rappeler que pour un autre jeu j'ai modifié des paramètres dans le panneau de configuration Thrustmaster entre la dernière session d'entrainement où j'ai été compétitif vs Kimi et ce soir où j'ai été compétitif vs la moitié du peloton.   :Emo:

----------


## rotoclap

D'après le jeu, un moteur Ferrari ne pouvant pas finir devant, il a considéré que Capeta s'est fait prendre un tour, voilà pourquoi il apparait tout à la fin :

----------


## Capeta



----------


## bibouse

Pour faire vite. Je suis désolé Capeta pour cette touchette à l'entrée des stands. J'ai vraiment surévalué ma vitesse, j'ai complètement merdé. Pas l'habitude d'être aussi proche des leaders  :^_^: .
Quand je vois le résultat final, je peux qu'être déçu, c'était un podium assuré vu mon rythme de course. A jeudi prochain.
Bisous, je retourne à l'EPHAD.

----------


## ced64k

"_La situation nous a fait manquer des séances d'essai pour récolter des données et prendre confiance. Tant que l'équipe ne comprend pas ce qu'il se passe avec le comportement de la voiture nous serons à plus d'une seconde des meilleurs. La lutte avec le pilote AlphaTauri fut quand même amusante_" ced64k, pilote pour Racing Point Formula One Team.

----------


## zektulu

hahaha joli résumé Ced64k !

bon du coup pour moi cette course est incompréhensible ! je ne peux même pas expliquer comment je me retrouve 3ème.

bref j'ai juste de la chance, pour jeudi prochain j'espère une course plus calme (même si vu le tracé je n'y crois pas)

Je vais tâcher de tourner un peu avant histoire de ne pas arriver a poil !

----------


## snipx

Bon j'ai acheté le jeu, je vais voir si je peux vous rejoindre, comme au bon vieux temps.
C'est quand et quel circuit le prochain GP ?
Je suis toujours aussi naze qu'avant.
Ca existe toujours les templates du style "Limitless" qu'on trouvait dans Steam Workshop pour éviter d'avoir à s'entrainer 40h par circuit pour trouver une configuration correcte de la voiture ?

----------


## Harlockin

Y a un week end gratuit à partir d'aujourd'hui si ça peu intéresser des canards.

----------


## rotoclap

Faudra quand même décider rapidement si on skippe le GP du Vietnam ou pas. Parce que si je me mets à m'entrainer un peu et qu'on se retrouve à 3 sur le grille de départ pour au final l'annuler, ça me gaverait un brin.

----------


## Harlockin

Pourquoi qu'est ce qu'il à le GP du Vietnam ?

----------


## zektulu

Bah moi j'ai bien envie de le faire ! Ça peut être rigolo et au moins personne maîtrise ce circuit  ::): 

 Re Bienvenue snipx !

Et oui tu trouves toujours les réglages de limitless sur le workshop

----------


## Capeta

Forfait pour le Vietnam.

----------


## snipx

> Bah moi j'ai bien envie de le faire ! Ça peut être rigolo et au moins personne maîtrise ce circuit 
> 
>  Re Bienvenue snipx !
> 
> Et oui tu trouves toujours les réglages de limitless sur le workshop


Merci  ::):

----------


## zektulu

> Forfait pour le Vietnam.


après c'est comme d'hab hein, si vous êtes nombreux à vouloir sauter ce GP on passe direct au suivant !

par contre dites le nous histoire de ne pas s'entrainer pour rien  ::):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Vous allez réellement sauter un gp parce que 2 guguss ne l'aime pas ?

----------


## zektulu

Bah non moi je suis partant ! Je pose juste la question

----------


## Kimi78

> Vous allez réellement sauter un gp parce que 2 guguss ne l'aime pas ?


3 guguss mini!!

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> 3 guguss mini!!


Va pour 3 !  ::):

----------


## Kimi78

par contre ça augmente significativement les chances de gagner une course!!!

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est le traumatisme de la guerre du Vietnam pour ceux qui l'ont vécue, ça se comprend.  :Fouras:

----------


## bibouse

> C'est le traumatisme de la guerre du Vietnam pour ceux qui l'ont vécue, ça se comprend.


Toi tu cherches la misère  ::ninja:: 
Moi je suis partant pour le faire. Va peut falloir s'entrainer avant par contre. Session dimanche ou lundi soir ?

----------


## Capeta

L'entrée des pits surtout, important ça.

----------


## bibouse

> L'entrée des pits surtout, important ça.


 ::cry::

----------


## rotoclap

Mon résumé de la course :



Quand je prends le drive through, j'ai mesuré combien de temps le texte de la pénalité reste à l'écran : moins d'1 seconde. Donc pas étonnant que beaucoup se sont posés la question pendant le GP sur le pourquoi de cette pénalité, faut avoir l'oeil en haut de l'écran au bon moment.

----------


## BZHARMEN

> Bah non moi je suis partant ! Je pose juste la question


ok pour le gp du vietnam   a jeudi

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Mon résumé de la course :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iseJ8XDu4TM
> 
> Quand je prends le drive through, j'ai mesuré combien de temps le texte de la pénalité reste à l'écran : moins d'1 seconde. Donc pas étonnant que beaucoup se sont posés la question pendant le GP sur le pourquoi de cette pénalité, faut avoir l'oeil en haut de l'écran au bon moment.


Mais elle glisse pas ta caisse ??? ça rend fou de voir comment tu freines et accélères sans glisse

----------


## Capeta



----------


## rotoclap

> Mais elle glisse pas ta caisse ??? ça rend fou de voir comment tu freines et accélères sans glisse


Pour le freinage, je bloque de temps en temps quand je relache pas la pédale à temps, on le voit. Par contre j'ai le traction control sur medium pour accélérer. Après c'est peut-être pas flagrant à l'image mais si, je le sens au volant quand la voiture commence à partir.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Je vous partage le résumé de la course d'Australie :




Celle de bahrein n'est pas intéressante

----------


## Kimi78

> Je vous partage le résumé de la course d'Australie :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOu3LVGmwWQ
> 
> Celle de bahrein n'est pas intéressante


faut regarder les 2 derniers tours!!

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ils sont violemment agressifs tes freinages roto.  :WTF:

----------


## rotoclap

L'année dernière, je roulais avec l'ABS donc j'avais pris le coup d'écraser la pédale de freins sans me poser de question. Cette année, je fais sans et j'essaie de relâcher à la fin mais c'est régulièrement un poil trop tard. Ou alors tu dis ça parce que 2-3 fois, j'ai fini pas loin du cul de la voiture de devant ?  :^_^:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Oui, notamment sur les départs/restarts tu te jettes à l'intérieur alors que ça n'a aucune chance de passer, t'as du bol qu'il y ait un peu d'expérience devant pour ouvrir un peu la trajectoire et éviter le carton. Bon ça n'a pas été le cas sur tous les restarts hélas.  ::P:

----------


## ced64k

Moi surement forfait pour jeudi, j'ai essayé un peu au pad mais c'est vraiment chaud  ::huh::  J'espère être de retour pour le gp du 5/11.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Oui, notamment sur les départs/restarts tu te jettes à l'intérieur alors que ça n'a aucune chance de passer, t'as du bol qu'il y ait un peu d'expérience devant pour ouvrir un peu la trajectoire et éviter le carton. Bon ça n'a pas été le cas sur tous les restarts hélas.


Heureusement que les arrières des F1 sont en béton armés!

----------


## rotoclap

Ouais enfin sur le départ, je vois pas trop ce qu'il y a à dire, y'a énormément de marge. Sur la 1ère relance, je dois planter les freins pour éviter Zek et Midnight et ensuite me relancer, du coup la zone de freinage, je la joue à l'instinct. Sur la 2ème où je touche Popoff, j'ai regardé frame par frame et j'ai freiné au même moment que d'habitude. Et pour le coup, je suis bien obligé de me jeter à l'intérieur et de croiser les doigts quand je vois que j'arrive trop vite par rapport à lui, vu que l'extérieur est déjà occupé par Yvon, même si je vois bien que ça va toucher.

----------


## sadoc

De retour   ::ninja::

----------


## zektulu

Excellent on devrait dépasser les 10 sur la grille de départ !

----------


## MidNightRambler

Hello, Je serais là jeudi soir ^^
j'espère finir la course cette fois ...

----------


## ced64k

> De retour


Cool !

----------


## zektulu

bon, le petit training d'hier a fait du bien ! la piste est pas évidente effectivement

pour jeudi j'annonce la désactivation de l'anti-patinage ! attendez-vous à me voir faire mon vettel  ::P: 

pour Sadoc : tu es gâté pour ton retour  ::):  faire la vietnam ça promet !

----------


## sadoc

Oui, je vais prendre place en fond de grille et/ou dans le mur.

----------


## ced64k

> bon, le petit training d'hier a fait du bien !


Ça tournait en combien ?

----------


## Kimi78

> Ça tournait en combien ?


1’37 en qualif et 1’39-40 en course

----------


## rotoclap

> pour jeudi j'annonce la désactivation de l'anti-patinage ! attendez-vous à me voir faire mon vettel


Pas sûr que ça soit le meilleur circuit pour commencer à faire sans antipatinage  ::siffle::

----------


## ced64k

Je viendrai faire un coucou au pad ce soir  ::trollface::

----------


## bibouse

::XD::  Popov vu l'image t'es prévenu  ::lol::

----------


## Capeta

Soyez sage pendant l'absence de Papa & Maman.
(Je vous laisse deviner qui est maman).  ::ninja::

----------


## Kimi78

> Soyez sage pendant l'absence de Papa & Maman.
> (Je vous laisse deviner qui est maman).


pas moi

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

- - - Mise à jour - - -

"Pourquoi tu m'attaques, tu es en dur"

 :B):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Petit bilan matinal :

J'ai découvert la piste 30 min avec l'heure du départ en prenant les réglages qu'on m'a conseillé. Clairement cette piste demande à jouer avec les murs pour faire de super temps, je me suis dit que je ferai comme à Monaco l'année dernière.
Une course cool, sans prise de risque avec une tactique à un arrêt.
Au final juste une touchette qui a mis l'ailerons avant gauche en jaune (la version ça va on peut tenir) et plein de bataille. A commencer avec Zektulu qui pensait que j'allais le laisser passer, puis Kimi et Bibouse qui logiquement on dû revenir sur moi suite à leur 2eme arret (bien que Kimi à fait erreur je crois)
C'était très serré, j'entends encore les soupir de peur de bibouse sur la fin de course lorsqu'ils étaient tout les deux derrière moi  ::P:

----------


## zektulu

Alors tout d'abord un grand Bravo à Popoff pour ce beau résultat sans training !

Bravo également à tous car il n'y a eu aucun abandon malgré une piste pas simple  ::): 

En ce qui concerne ma course c'est paradoxal, je signe mon plus mauvais résultat depuis la reprise mais c'est la course ou je me suis le plus amusé !

Qualifié 2eme !! je pars très mal comme prévu et me retrouve 6ème il me semble au 1er virage.

De la ça se passe bien et je profite des ailerons cassés pour me retrouver 4eme il me semble, derrière popoff sur qui je remonte !

S'en suis une bonne partie de la course a me battre avec lui jusqu'à commettre une 1ere erreur qui m'oblige à anticiper mon 2nd arrêt.

de la je commence une nouvelle bataille avec midnight et je refais exactement la même erreur qui m'oblige à rentrer une nouvelle fois changer d'aileron et qui compromettra toute ma course !

Bref pour une 1ère sans anti-patinage c'était plutôt pas mal du tout !

A la semaine prochaine !

----------


## ced64k

Mon résumé: j'ai terminé dans le même tour  ::wacko::

----------


## Kimi78

2 arrêts au stands, 3 ailerons en vrac et une fin de course haletante avec ce trio Popoff-Bisouse et moi!!! c'est bien résumé?

----------


## rotoclap

Mon résumé de la course :



Un peu dégouté de m'être biché d'entrée de jeu à un endroit où j'ai jamais eu de difficulté pendant l'entrainement. Par contre Yvon, c'était une IA ou pas ? Parce que quand je l'ai doublé, j'étais un peu surpris de voir la croix à côté de son nom. Je pensais qu'il y avait que Capeta en IA.

----------


## bibouse

Petit résumé.
Qualif de merde. Pas un tour propre et un aileron en moins.
Course; Début de course à essayer de suivre Kimi, en vain. Leader après le premier relais. Aileron défoncé juste après que kimi reprenne la tête. Deuxième arrêts très long pour remplacement de pièces + pneus. Je ressort 3eme, je remonte sur les fous furieux Kimi et Popov. Je me prends 3sec justifié pour un cut de gros salopard, puis on bastonne pendant quelques tours à 3. A mon unique tentative de dépassement sur Popov, je prends 3sec pour une touchette qui n'a pas eu lieu qui me coute un mur dans la foulée et donc un aileron. Je survis un tour avec ma voiture blessé, je laisse la troisième place du coup à Sadoc. 
Chouette soirée et belle course.

----------


## ced64k

> Par contre Yvon, c'était une IA ou pas ?


Parfois oui, parfois non. Problème de connexion je suppose.

----------


## rotoclap

Bon petit training ce soir avec Kimi et Capeta. Je ne vous dis qu'une chose : la Ferrari est à portée  ::trollface::

----------


## Capeta



----------


## sadoc

Absent jeudi, on me fait travailler dans le nuit de jeudi à vendredi. Bon GP à vous.

----------


## zektulu

Bon courage à toi et à la semaine prochaine du coup !

----------


## zektulu

vous tournez en combien a peu près sur la chine ?

----------


## rotoclap

L'inconnu, c'est pas le temps au tour mais de savoir combien de voitures vont ressortir de l'escargot avec leurs ailerons intacts au départ  ::trollface::

----------


## Capeta

Training ce soir pour les courageux.

----------


## Kimi78

> vous tournez en combien a peu près sur la chine ?


1 à 2 secondes plus vite que toi... :haha:

----------


## rotoclap

> Training ce soir pour les courageux.


C'est surtout pour ceux qui en ont besoin  ::ninja::

----------


## Capeta

Ils sont comment les pneus là zek ?

----------


## Harlockin

Ça dépend, si c'est Hamilton il te claque le record du tour en se plaignant à la radio que les pneus sont finis  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ça dépend, si c'est Hamilton il te claque le record du tour en se plaignant à la radio que les pneus sont finis


Ça marche aussi avec Verstappen !  :^_^:

----------


## ced64k

Ce soir ce sera encore au pad. Je vise le top 10  ::P:  Je récupère mon volant réparé demain.

----------


## ced64k

Mon résumé : je termine dans les points  :<_<:  La suite à Zandvoort  ::):

----------


## Capeta



----------


## zektulu

bon et bien une course plutôt sympa pour ma part !

ça a pas très bien commencé vu que je n'ai pas réussi à me qualifier mieux que 8ème.... vous êtes chiant car j'ai réussi à trouver 2s entre mon training de mercredi et jeudi soir et pourtant ça reste en dessous de ce qu'il faut ! bref  ::): 

la course part sous la pluie, j'arrive à passer yvon et me retrouve bloqué derrière Midnight avec qui je vais batailler pendant tous le 1er tier de la course sans réussir à passer.

j'arrive à me défaire de Midnight en chaussant plus tôt que lui les pneus slick et je me retrouve 5ème ! malheureusement Roto est déjà loin et Kimi remonte à la vitesse d'une fusée

De là je me dis que la course va être tranquille jusqu'à l'arrivée mais c'était sans compter sur Yvon qui décide de me recoller.... de la je bataille pendant plus de 10 tours pour réussir à le garder derrière moi !!

bref une course assez intéressante malgré mon manque de rythme habituelle

2ème course sans anti-patinage et sans spin  ::): 

A jeudi prochain !

----------


## MidNightRambler

Pour ma part content de la qualif et déçu de ma course. j'ai réussis tant bien que mal à maintenir Zektulu sur le début de course. en sortant des stands avec les médium j'ai déja du retard sur mes rivaux, accélère trop fort en sorti de l'escargot mange le mur et fait l’ailleront ... Je fini quand même la course c'est déjà ça ^^

----------


## rotoclap

Content de ma qualif et de ma course. J'ai fait une seule grosse erreur au début de la course, à l'entrée de l'escargot, ce qui a permis à Popoff de me passer facilement. Mais de toute façon vu où il termine, il aurait fini par me doubler ^^. Après le contenu de ma course en lui-même n'était pas très passionnant, c'était des tours de piste en solo avec du monde devant et derrière à plusieurs secondes, donc zéro bagarre.

J'avais un peu tourné avant et j'ai l'impression que ce circuit détruit les pneus tendres à une vitesse affolante. S'il n'y avait pas eu de pluie, quitte à tenter quelque chose quand le podium est inaccessible, je voulais faire la qualif en médium pour partir avec et faire un seul arrêt pour passer en dur. Mais du coup, je ne saurai jamais si c'était une idée de merde ou non ^^

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Mis à part un dépasse au départ au chausse pied sur une ferrari puis Rotoclap qui me laisse passer en allant tondre la pelouse  ::P:  , j'ai roulé tout seul.

Le seul moment excitant c'est lorsque mon équipe ma appelé pour faire encore un arret a stand et que j'ai du réfléchir 2s pour savoir si je continue avec les pneus ou si je m'arrête. Continuer était la meilleur solution, heureusement (merci kimi pour le podium que je ne méritait pas au vue de mon rythme de course)

----------


## bibouse

Pour ma part,
Qualif correct, peut mieux faire.
La course, un début sympa sur quelques tours à suivre les 2 loulous puis j'ai levé le pied car j'étais de plus en plus borderline en essayant de tenir le rythme. Ensuite passage au stand pour les medium, j'ai géré l'usure pour tenir jusqu'à la fin de course en assurant la petite dizaine de seconde d'avance sur Popov sans trop forcer. J'ai juste lâché les chevaux dans le dernier où j'ai fait mon meilleur temps avec des pneus de 20 tours.
Bref course calme pour enfin ramener de gros points.

----------


## rotoclap

Au fait, c'est où que tu te prenais les avertissements pour track limits ? Parce qu'à part le tout dernier virage, je vois pas. Et encore, faut vraiment y aller comme un sale.

----------


## Capeta

Tour 1 ou 2.
_À ce moment là, Bibouse n'est pas borderline._



(Désolé, bisous).

----------


## Harlockin

Ben y a pas de graviers donc c'est la piste  ::ninja::

----------


## bibouse

C'est précisément là oui. Ma vue de cinquantenaire qui me joue des tours

----------


## Kimi78

> Tour 1 ou 2.
> _À ce moment là, Bibouse n'est pas borderline._
> 
> https://nsa40.casimages.com/img/2020...3805258164.jpg
> 
> (Désolé, bisous).


il devait chercher l'entrée des stands!!!

----------


## Capeta

::ninja::

----------


## Kimi78

> https://nsa40.casimages.com/img/2020...0833180875.png


c'est pas bien de se moquer...

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah donc zektulu sera en 1:17.  :Cafe2:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Ah donc zektulu sera en 1:17.


Et toi tu viens quand ?  ::):

----------


## ced64k

Quelqu'un a déjà testé la F1 dans Assetto Corsa ? Ça pourrait être sympa un gp à Imola, Portimão ou au Mugello  :^_^:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ça peut m'intéresser !  ::lol::  Si vous organisez quelque chose, prévenez-moi !  ::o:

----------


## ced64k

Jeudi je tente un gp sans aide et en vue intérieure  ::XD::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Les jeux F1 font du triple écran natif maintenant ?

----------


## Kimi78

> Les jeux F1 font du triple écran natif maintenant ?


si cela peut te faire venir, on répondra oui!!! :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah non c'est pas un argument pour moi perso, je recherche juste les headshots faciles sur Codemasters.  ::trollface:: 

Ceci dit, vu les nouvelles du rachat par Take-Two, je vais peut-être m'abstenir de tirer sur l'ambulance.

----------


## ced64k

Non du tout les côtés restent déformés. Là c'est de la bidouille dans le fichier de config, DRS Editor et Borderless Gaming pour l'afficher en 5760x1080.

----------


## ced64k

Il y a pas mal de casuals sur F1 2020 mais là WTF il y a du level  ::w00t:: 





(je suis tombé par hasard sur son stream)

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Pas de course pour moi ce soir, beaucoup trop hype par Valhalla

----------


## Harlockin

Prête ton compte je te remplace au pied levé  ::ninja::

----------


## Capeta

Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Bien joué Yvon !  ::):

----------


## bibouse

Résumé de ma course.
Qualif de merde: Pas moyen de réussir un tour correct. Résultat P5  ::(: 
Course de merde : Je réalise un super départ et me retrouve 3eme, 2eme même avec le crash de Kimi, ceci pendant toute la période de pluie et le début du sec avec une avance très confortable sur le 3eme. Et là le Bibouse joue avec le menu de son volant pour régler la répartition des freins dans la ligne droite sans regarder la piste et oublie de freiner au panneau 100 et paf le mur.... ensuite c'est l'enfer. Résultat je fini 5eme alors qu'au minimum c'était 3 voir 2 qui était à me portée sans forcer.  ::(: 
C'est ce qu'on appelle une occasion manquée. 
Adieu monde cruel.... à la semaine prochaine.

----------


## ced64k

Spin dans le 3ème virage au premier tour, déjà 15 sec sur le dernier, re-spin au 2ème tour avec dégâts, c'est bon alt f4  :Gerbe: 
Faut dire que j'avais pas fait un seul tour sous la pluie sans aides.

----------


## rotoclap

> Je réalise un super départ et me retrouve 3eme, 2eme même avec le crash de Kimi, ceci pendant toute la période de pluie et le début du sec avec une avance très confortable sur le 3eme.


Je me rappelle comment tu me passes après le départ. J'y voyais absolument rien, l'écran était presque gris uniforme et je me demandais si j'allais pas finir dans la voiture de devant au 2ème virage. Et là je vois bibouse qui me passe pleine bourre en mode nofear  :^_^: 

Sur ce mon résumé : 

* Qualif pas ouf : je surchauffais à mort le pneu avant gauche. En fait, pour moi, le tour de sortie n'était pas un tour de chauffe mais un tour de non surchauffe. Parce qu'à la fin du tour chronométré, je me retrouvais avec le coeur du pneu dans le rouge. Et du coup, mon meilleur temps, c'était à la 1ère tentative. A la 3ème tentative, j'avais mis les mediums pour déconner, sachant qu'on allait partir en intermédiaire mais j'ai fait 2-3 erreurs. Mais finalement, dans l'absolu, je me demande si j'étais pas plus rapide avec des mediums qui ne surchauffent pas.

* Course pas terminée : Déjà ça part mal, je vole le départ et je prends un drive through. Ensuite, ça a failli se terminer très vite. Tour 4 ou 5, j'active l'ERS dans le tout dernier virage et je suis parti en spin. Mais avec la courbe, j'ai réussi l'exploit de ne toucher aucun des deux côtés ^^ Le gros dégoût c'est quand je passe en pneus medium et que je pars à l'équerre dans la foulée alors que justement, je voulais y aller pépère pour voir comment ça glissait (bilan : ça glissait beaucoup). Je me retrouve le museau bloqué face au mur, sans dégât. Pour faire mon spin et repartir, je me laisse redescendre un peu sur la piste et juste à la fin du spin, quand je m'apprête à me relancer : drapeau noir, disqualifié  :tired: 

Au final, c'est pas tellement la pluie qui m'embête, après tout ça fait un challenge supplémentaire. Mais quand je vois sur Youtube les pires horreurs de certains pilotes qui savent comment mettre les autres dehors sans se faire DSQ et là, tu te manges un drapeau noir en 5 secondes parce que tu te remets dans le bon sens. Ils ont pas tellement le sens de la mesure chez Codemasters...

----------


## bibouse

> Je me rappelle comment tu me passes après le départ. J'y voyais absolument rien, l'écran était presque gris uniforme et je me demandais si j'allais pas finir dans la voiture de devant au 2ème virage. Et là je vois bibouse qui me passe pleine bourre en mode nofear


 :^_^:  Vu mon grand age, j'ai une cataracte donc c'est toujours tout gris pour moi  ::P: 




> Sur ce mon résumé : 
> 
> * Qualif pas ouf : je surchauffais à mort le pneu avant gauche. En fait, pour moi, le tour de sortie n'était pas un tour de chauffe mais un tour de non surchauffe. Parce qu'à la fin du tour chronométré, je me retrouvais avec le coeur du pneu dans le rouge. Et du coup, mon meilleur temps, c'était à la 1ère tentative. A la 3ème tentative, j'avais mis les mediums pour déconner, sachant qu'on allait partir en intermédiaire mais j'ai fait 2-3 erreurs. Mais finalement, dans l'absolu, je me demande si j'étais pas plus rapide avec des mediums qui ne surchauffent pas.
> 
> * Course pas terminée : Déjà ça part mal, je vole le départ et je prends un drive through. Ensuite, ça a failli se terminer très vite. Tour 4 ou 5, j'active l'ERS dans le tout dernier virage et je suis parti en spin. Mais avec la courbe, j'ai réussi l'exploit de ne toucher aucun des deux côtés ^^ Le gros dégoût c'est quand je passe en pneus medium et que je pars à l'équerre dans la foulée alors que justement, je voulais y aller pépère pour voir comment ça glissait (bilan : ça glissait beaucoup). Je me retrouve le museau bloqué face au mur, sans dégât. Pour faire mon spin et repartir, je me laisse redescendre un peu sur la piste et juste à la fin du spin, quand je m'apprête à me relancer : drapeau noir, disqualifié 
> 
> Au final, c'est pas tellement la pluie qui m'embête, après tout ça fait un challenge supplémentaire. Mais quand je vois sur Youtube les pires horreurs de certains pilotes qui savent comment mettre les autres dehors sans se faire DSQ et là, tu te manges un drapeau noir en 5 secondes parce que tu te remets dans le bon sens. Ils ont pas tellement le sens de la mesure chez Codemasters...


Sale soirée pour Red Bull tout ça. :Emo:

----------


## BZHARMEN

> Bien joué Yvon !


merci mais je dois bien l avouer que sans l antipatinage je me serais vautré au premier virage .

a+

----------


## Capeta

Du training sportif, fairplay, entre champions.  ::ninja::

----------


## rotoclap



----------


## Franky Mikey

Les vrais sachent.  :Cafe2:

----------


## Capeta

:B):

----------


## ced64k

Les deux voitures roses sont disponibles, j'ai quitté la league. Je pensais que ça allait revenir mais je n'ai plus la moindre motivation pour ce jeu. J'ai du rouler genre 30 minutes sur Barcelone et ça me saoulait déjà  :Gerbe: 

Bonne suite de championnat et peut-être à plus tard un prochain opus de F1 202x ou dans d'autres jeux  ::happy2::

----------


## Capeta

Bonne route à toi camarade !

----------


## Capeta



----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Super départ, une bataille avec Rotoclap pour rester derrière lui. C'était très serré et j'ai réussi à m'éloigner du drs seulement au 2eme arrêt !

Vous pouvez voir ma superbe erreur qui me coute rien du tout alors que je rentre à fond dans le mur  ::ninja::

----------


## rotoclap

Bibouse et sadoc qui font le même meilleur temps. Ils sont inséparables, même au départ  ::trollface::

----------


## zektulu

Bonne route Ced !

petit debrief de ma course :

comme d'hab le niveau est élevé malgré ma petite préparation je n'arrive  qu'à être que 7eme sur la grille.

Le départ est cata comme d'hab et me retrouve dernier et 1er virage.

je profite des accrochages pour gagner une position et bataille avec Yvon et Midnight qui part large a l'épingle.

Ensuite j'ai passé les 3/4 de ma courses à me battre avec Yvon puis Sadoc puis Bibouse.... Malheureusement je n'arrive pas à les contenir et termine 7eme !

bref je me suis pas ennuyé mais que c'est dur !

Vivement Monaco  ::P:

----------


## Kimi78

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbFB...ature=youtu.be
> 
> Super départ, une bataille avec Rotoclap pour rester derrière lui. C'était très serré et j'ai réussi à m'éloigner du drs seulement au 2eme arrêt !
> 
> Vous pouvez voir ma superbe erreur qui me coute rien du tout alors que je rentre à fond dans le mur


c'est clair que tu as eu une certaine part de chance hier!!!

----------


## sadoc

Forfait pour le prochain GP. Mon ressort de la pédale d'accélérateur (t150) vient encore de casser, sauf que ce coup-ci la garantie est finie.

----------


## Kimi78

> Forfait pour le prochain GP. Mon ressort de la pédale d'accélérateur (t150) vient encore de casser, sauf que ce coup-ci la garantie est finie.


Mince... et du coup tu as modifié ta commande pour noel?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Forfait pour le prochain GP. Mon ressort de la pédale d'accélérateur (t150) vient encore de casser, sauf que ce coup-ci la garantie est finie.


Mais Bibouse a besoin de toi  ::(:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Forfait pour le prochain GP. Mon ressort de la pédale d'accélérateur (t150) vient encore de casser, sauf que ce coup-ci la garantie est finie.


Je pense que ça mérite un coup de pression. Je tenterais quand même le SAV. Il s'agit d'une panne récurrente, on dirait. S'il y a des précédents tu dois pouvoir invoquer le vice caché.  ::):

----------


## MidNightRambler

Hello, forfait pour moi ce soir ! Bonne course

----------


## zektulu

vous avez peur des murs ou quoi  ::):

----------


## rotoclap

Pourtant, je vous rassure, vu l'entrée des stands, y'a peu de chance que Bibouse vous rentre dedans  ::ninja::

----------


## Capeta

J'ai pas relancé depuis barcelone, Kimi a un boulevard.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> J'ai pas relancé depuis barcelone, Kimi a un boulevard.


Pauvre bichon, Kimi il fait des erreurs lui  ::P:

----------


## rotoclap

Un boulevard sur Monaco, c'est une association de mot qui ne me serait jamais venu à l'esprit.

----------


## Capeta

Merci à roto, mon gars sûr.

----------


## Capeta



----------


## Kimi78

jolies photos

----------


## rotoclap

La charité pour Capeta qui peut pas faire 3 messages d'affilée

----------


## Franky Mikey

T'as remis l'église au milieu du village ?

----------


## Capeta

Gros fait de course 
Maitre Popoff, à la barre svp.  :nawak:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Remplissez un constat.  :Cafe2:

----------


## zektulu

Bon bah course catastrophique pour moi !

Complètement à la ramasse niveau rythme  2 ailerons cassés. J'ai passé la course tout seul.

Ça faisait longtemps que je ne m'étais pas ennuyé comme cela.

Le seul point positif : j'ai fini la course !

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Gros fait de course 
> Maitre Popoff, à la barre svp. 
> 
> https://nsa40.casimages.com/img/2020...0331898021.jpg
> https://nsa40.casimages.com/img/2020...3318362900.jpg
> https://nsa40.casimages.com/img/2020...3318912740.jpg
> https://nsa40.casimages.com/img/2020...3319191092.jpg
> https://nsa40.casimages.com/img/2020...3319574430.jpg
> https://nsa40.casimages.com/img/2020...3319867595.jpg


Moi comment je le vois ce passage, c'est que tu aurais du laisser un poil plus d'espace, juste par respect. Clairement tu le savais que j'allais me défendre, à 2 3 tours de l'arrivé pour une 1ere place je n'allais pas me laisser faire. En plein d'autre circonstance j'aurai laché le morceau et tu étais dans ton droit. Bref c'est fait tant pis

Pour le résumé j'ai beaucoup de déception, ça paye très mal pour les effort fourni...
Je partais 3eme après un tour de qualif super que je ne referais plus jamais  ::P: 
Le départ était propre et la course est devenue intéressante lorsque Bibouse qui était devant Capeta s'avérait faire les même temps que moi. Voyant les 2 se bouchonner, j'ai tranquillement roulé derrière eu en attendant mon arret au stand. Un arret en avance en espérant passer devant les deux

et

ben ça a marché  ::O: 
Bibouse en 1er qui s'était arrêté un tour après, puis Capeta, que je suivais dans les chronos (un truc comme 10s d'écart) et qui a en prime était facilité par sa crevaison. A partir de la, j'avais plus cas gèrer et finir 1er  :;): 
J'ai maintenu l'écart à 3 4 s avec bibouse durant toute la course, (d'ailleurs ce relais en medium a été l'un des plus pénible et difficile que j'ai pu faire, car il a été au final propre et régulier tout du long)
Inévitablement les deux mec (Capeta et Kimi pour ceux qui suivent pas) qui normalement devaient être devant moi, nous on rattrapé. Je pensais pouvoir me défendre, mais je m'attendais pas à autant d'agressivité de leurs part. En prime pneus et ailerons explosé à la suite du dépassement de Capeta, j'ai fini en sueur

----------


## Capeta

Franchement, je répète ce que je t'ai dis hier, t'es le seul mec que j'ai doublé en étant devant au freinage, les autres, je me suis jeté de BIEN plus loin (mention à Bibouse qui se retrouve à tourner sur une Ferrari sauvage apparu soudainement).

Je t'ai pris 18 secondes en 15 tours, t'étais complètement cuit sur les pneus, t'as zéro moyen de résister dès que je suis à côté au freinage, tu tente quand même alors que t'as moins de grip, que t'es derrière au début du freinage, je vois pas vraiment comment tu peux espérer que j'aille dans le rail pour que tu puisses gagner, par sympathie presque, je suis sur la trajectoire, t'es en cut pour résister, et tu va au contact te mettant en difficulté.
Tu connais le virage, le grip est à l'intérieur, si je me décalle trop, j'en ai pas et je m'explose tout seul alors que j'ai juste aucune raison de laisser la place de 2 voitures, j'étais derrière, je suis devant, c'est fini. 

Sachant que tu as été super bon sur le début de course, et plus réfléchi que moi, nez dans la boite de Bibouse, j'avais 3 secondes de pénalité, il restait quoi 2 tours, j'étais pas non plus certain de te mettre l'écart si tu continuais sur un bon rythme, puisque tu as vachement mieux géré la dégradation des pneus que Bibouse par exemple, avec qui tu as été toute la course, puis tu lui as mis presque 10 secondes sur les derniers tours avant notre incident.
Tu peux regarder le départ, Bibouse me passe de la même façon, je comprends assez tôt que ça sert à rien de résister, même si vu la suite, j'aurai probablement dû pour m'éviter une sacrée suée.

Je comprends ta déception, maintenant, le respect en piste, Kimi & moi on donne pas mal en général pour éviter des accrochages un peu idiot parfois, on préfère perdre quelques secondes sachant qu'on est meilleur et qu'on peut se le permettre.
Hier, on était tous les deux en modes banzai à la mi course 4 et 5 eme en ayant perdu respectivement 20 et 40 secondes à cause de conneries ou bugs. 
Et vu qu'en tentant des manoeuvres plus "fair play" "respectueuse" personne ne joue le jeu de laisser la porte ouverte, bah désolé, à un moment donné, je fais comme vous les gars, je me jette. 
Encore une fois, désolé si tu l'as mal pris, mais franchement, je vois pas trop ce que je peux faire à part me sortir par bontée car tu considères que tu mérite la victoire.
Et c'est pas vraiment le genre de la maison.

----------


## Kimi78

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01HRYFODO?...gLg&th=1&psc=1
pour toi Zek

----------


## rotoclap

Petit rattrapage pour mon résumé d'Espagne : 



Et pour le résumé de Monaco : 



En bref, ça me crispera toujours, les circuits avec zéro dégagement ^^

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Petit rattrapage pour mon résumé d'Espagne : 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjIUOk_Ozf0
> 
> Et pour le résumé de Monaco : 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWSQi2v53Lk
> 
> En bref, ça me crispera toujours, les circuits avec zéro dégagement ^^


Ah ouais ! Mais arrêtez de leurs facilité la tache comme ça pour les dépassements !  ::P:  (Monaco)

J'aurai bien pris la course de barcelone en entier, elle était bien fun à 2  ::):

----------


## Capeta

Excellent roto !

----------


## rotoclap

> Ah ouais ! Mais arrêtez de leurs facilité la tache comme ça pour les dépassements !  (Monaco)
> 
> J'aurai bien pris la course de barcelone en entier, elle était bien fun à 2


Nan mais sur Monaco, je vais pas faire le chaud sur les dépassements, mon seul objectif étant de finir la course  :^_^:  Sur un circuit normal je dis pas, y'aurait eu aucune raison que je laisse passer Kimi et Capeta aussi facilement mais d'un autre côté avec le DRS, ça reste quand même facile de déposer le mec que tu dépasses.

----------


## Kimi78

> Ah ouais ! Mais arrêtez de leurs facilité la tache comme ça pour les dépassements !  (Monaco)
> 
> J'aurai bien pris la course de barcelone en entier, elle était bien fun à 2


Si tu regardes les grand prix, mis à part des cas sociaux type verstappen et magnussen, tu verras qu'à un moment quand l'autre voiture à le DRS ou est mieux au virage et que c'est serré, les gars laissent passer...
à la chicane, je me suis jetté car tu a laissé l'ouverture  mais cela reste un dépassement qui se fait à Monaco.. surtout au regard de l'état de ta voiture et clairement si la situation avait été inversée je t'aurais laissé passer (en fait je me serais mis en plein milieu de la piste pour que tu n'ai pas de possibilité...)

----------


## bibouse

Résumé de ma course ci dessus, avec le dépassement de Capeta viril mais correct à mon sens.
J'étais tellement stressé de toucher les murs en début de course que je me trainais la b... ensuite une fois le ravitaillement fait j'avais le bon rythme jusqu'à que je touche le mur à sainte dévote après je pouvais plus revenir sur Popov.
On voit rapidement que je fais presque 10 tours sans aileron à la fin, ce  qui me coute non seulement du temps mais également 6 des 9 sec de pénalités. 
Bon j'ai fini, c'est l'essentiel. L'objectif reste la troisième place au championnat ce qui est très largement à ma portée si j'arrête de frotter les murs.

----------


## rotoclap

T'as un écran 32/9 pour avoir un format d'image comme ça ?

----------


## bibouse

21/9

----------


## Capeta

Quelques images d'un training entre professionnels, dans le respect mutuel et un esprit sportif irréprochable.

----------


## BZHARMEN

bonjour,  je ne serais pas dispo ce soir . merci  bonne soirée et bonne course a tous .

----------


## Capeta



----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Résumé : Je voulais pas me battre pour une place et j'ai donc choisi de partir en jaune pour être totalement décalé, ça a plus ou moins marché.

Mention spécial à ma moi même, où j'étais sur que Bibouse avait une pénalité de 3s et j'ai pris tout les risque en fin de course pour essayer d'être sous les 3 s... Pour rien  ::|:

----------


## rotoclap

Mon résumé de la course  ::trollface::

----------


## Franky Mikey

"... and, into the pitlane -EUUUUAAAARGGHHH"  :^_^:

----------


## zektulu

Bon alors pour moi :

je dirais que c'est une occasion manqué ! 

j'ai passé les 3/4 de ma course a me battre avec Bibouse.... suite à notre 2ème arrêt respectif j'arrive dans la zone DRS et au moment de l'activer j'accélère trop fort et perds la voiture dans le mur !

Du coup aileron pété et je perds ma 4eme place au profit de Popoff !

je crois que je vais prendre un abonnement à cette 5ème place cette saison.....

Sinon je viens de percuter que le prochain GP tombe le 10/12..... je ne sais pas si vous avez suivi l'actu mais à cette date là y'a un petit jeu indé à petit budget qui sort !

du coup je propose de décaler le GP, soit au mercredi, soit on décale simplement d'une semaine !

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

++

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Si on décale à mercredi ça viens sur une autre soirée mutli programmé pour moi. On peut décaler, mais je suis sans avis (de toute façon je pourrais jouer sérieusement à cyber que le weekend)

----------


## rotoclap

> Sinon je viens de percuter que le prochain GP tombe le 10/12..... je ne sais pas si vous avez suivi l'actu mais à cette date là y'a un petit jeu indé à petit budget qui sort !
> 
> du coup je propose de décaler le GP, soit au mercredi, soit on décale simplement d'une semaine !


Le mercredi c'est mort pour moi. Donc soit on décale d'une semaine, soit vous arrivez à vous retenir de lancer Cyberpunk 2077 le temps de la course ^^

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il parlait pas de Puyo Puyo Tetris 2 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## bibouse

Mercredi impossible pour moi également.

----------


## Kimi78

bah Zek va devoir patienter un jour et devenir un adulte!!  :;):

----------


## Capeta

J'suis sûr qu'il est impatient de customiser ses parties intimes dans Cyberpunk.  ::ninja::

----------


## zektulu

ha ok, je pensais que vous seriez nombreux à vouloir y jouer.

Bon bah dans ce cas on maintient le GP pas de soucis !

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> ha ok, je pensais que vous seriez nombreux à vouloir y jouer.
> 
> Bon bah dans ce cas on maintient le GP pas de soucis !


Non t'inquiète j'en fais partie  :;):

----------


## bibouse

Pareil, mais j'attends les premiers retours avant de le prendre.
Ecoutez le vieux sage : Jamais de précommande tu feras. :Fouras:

----------


## rotoclap

> ha ok, je pensais que vous seriez nombreux à vouloir y jouer.
> 
> Bon bah dans ce cas on maintient le GP pas de soucis !


Ah non mais je veux y jouer aussi, c'est juste que je pourrai jouer à CP2077 tous les autres soirs donc bon, ne pas le lancer le jeudi entre 20h30 et 22h30, ça me parait jouable  :^_^:

----------


## Kimi78

> Ah non mais je veux y jouer aussi, c'est juste que je pourrai jouer à CP2077 tous les autres soirs donc bon, ne pas le lancer le jeudi entre 20h30 et 22h30, ça me parait jouable


surtout qu esi tu continue sur ta lancée, tu pourras y jouer dès 21h30... (méchante pensée va!!!)  ::XD::  et bien sur je ne te souhaite pas!!!

----------


## Capeta

> Ah non mais je veux y jouer aussi, c'est juste que je pourrai jouer à CP2077 tous les autres soirs donc bon, ne pas le lancer le jeudi entre 20h30 et 22h30, ça me parait jouable


Plussun

----------


## rotoclap

> surtout qu esi tu continue sur ta lancée, tu pourras y jouer dès 21h30... (méchante pensée va!!!)  et bien sur je ne te souhaite pas!!!


T'imagines même pas, je me tape 50 tours de training pour sortir tout seul comme un gland au bout de 2 tours. Au final, je comprends pourquoi Max Verstappen est sorti tout énervé de sa voiture au GP de Sakhir  :^_^:

----------


## Kimi78

un petite pensée ce soir pour un gars qui a pu profiter de toute l'envergure de la stratégie Mercedes!!(G.R.) et l'éternel numéro 2 (V.B.)

----------


## Harlockin

C'était honteux la gestion des arrêts chez Mercedes ^^

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bottas a eu le bug Codemasters lors de son arrêt.  ::ninja::

----------


## kokoweit

Salut,

Il vous reste des places de disponibles pour la ligue F1 2020 ?

----------


## Capeta

Hello.
Ouaip, plein.

----------


## kokoweit

Comment on fait pour postuler ? D'après ce que je comprends, c'est le jeudi à 21h ? toutes les semaines ?

----------


## zektulu

oui c'est exactement ça

en général pour ceux qui veulent on se connecte vers 20h00 sur le mumble CPC dans le canal mario kart.

tu es le bienvenu jeudi si tu le souhaites !

----------


## kokoweit

Avec plaisir, merci.
Le mumble, c'est bien celui de Canard PC car je ne vois pas chan mario kart dedans ?

----------


## zektulu

si pourtant  ::):

----------


## kokoweit

Merci. Fallait juste aller dans des sous répertoires XD

----------


## zektulu

> J'suis sûr qu'il est impatient de customiser ses parties intimes dans Cyberpunk.


Apparemment CD Project a pris la blague du tripoteanus un peu trop au sérieux  ::):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Absent ce soir

----------


## Capeta



----------


## kokoweit

C'était cool hier mais vous avez un sacré niveau :D
Avec la règle des virages pas trop sévère, j'essayais de gagner du temps au virage 8/9 mais sans grande réussite car j'ai glissé 2 fois pour péter l'aileron. D'ailleurs c'est ici que j'ai retourné la F1 en qualif XD

----------


## zektulu

Bravo a toi ! déjà tu as fini la course et c'est pas si évident que cela  ::): 

Après on joue depuis pas mal de temps donc on commence a être un peu habitué et pour les 2-3 en haut de la grille, ça boxe dans une autre catégorie  ::): 

pour revenir a hier soir, j'ai passé une super course ! grosse bataille avec Midnight puis j'ai tenté de me rapprocher de roto mais sans vraiment réussir a l'inquiéter.

du coup la course est passé super vite pour moi et je conserve ma place a titré de 5ème.....

a la semaine prochaine

----------


## Kimi78

> C'était cool hier mais vous avez un sacré niveau :D
> Avec la règle des virages pas trop sévère, j'essayais de gagner du temps au virage 8/9 mais sans grande réussite car j'ai glissé 2 fois pour péter l'aileron. D'ailleurs c'est ici que j'ai retourné la F1 en qualif XD
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Villeneuve.svg


si tu veux on fait régulièrement un petit training avant les courses de jeudi, dis nous si tu as un jour qui te va et on peut faire un peu de coaching

----------


## rotoclap

> pour revenir a hier soir, j'ai passé une super course ! grosse bataille avec Midnight puis j'ai tenté de me rapprocher de roto mais sans vraiment réussir a l'inquiéter.


D'ailleurs, j'ai failli me bicher dans une chicane à l'avant-dernier tour parce que je voyais que tu revenais de plus en plus ^^. Mais sinon avant ça, c'est clair que ta bataille avec Midnight m'a bien arrangé car ça me permettait de rester quelques secondes devant tout en préservant mon essence et mon ERS. J'ai fait une vidéo parce que j'ai pas fini dans le mur comme la dernière fois, mais j'ai jamais eu de grosse bagarre, ça c'est toujours fait à distance, entre 2 et 4 secondes de mes poursuivants :

----------


## Harlockin

En direct depuis le topic des news:




> EA a acheté Codemasters pour 1.2 milliards de dollars :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/elect...d-codemasters/


Vous reprendrez bien un peu de microtransactions et de lootboxs dans votre F1 2021 ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## zektulu

Bah je piges plus. Il me semblait que c'etait
Take two qui avait racheté codemaster ?

----------


## Harlockin

> Bah je piges plus. Il me semblait que c'etait
> Take two qui avait racheté codemaster ?


Oué c'était quasiment plié avant qu'EA arrive toquer chez Codemaster avec une valise de dollars en petite coupure  ::ninja::

----------


## zektulu

mouais.... pas la meilleurs nouvelles du jour !

j'espere qu'ils vont pas nous forcer à utiliser origin :/

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Je propose qu'on crée dès maintenant un championnat F1 sur RFactor2 !  ::P:

----------


## Capeta

::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> mouais.... pas la meilleurs nouvelles du jour !
> 
> j'espere qu'ils vont pas nous forcer à utiliser origin :/


Même FIFA (comme tout le catalogue EA en fait il me semble) est sur Steam maintenant, ils ont concédés cette bataille.

----------


## kokoweit

j'ai un pote qui est intéressé pour rejoindre la ligue.
Il a le même niveau que moi.

----------


## zektulu

Ha bah il est également le bienvenu ! Dit lui de passer ce soir !

----------


## rotoclap

J'ai fait quelques tours ce matin, avis aux amateurs de corner cutting, les warnings tombent assez vite :D

----------


## bibouse

> J'ai fait quelques tours ce matin, avis aux amateurs de corner cutting, les warnings tombent assez vite :D


On m'a appelé ???  ::ninja::

----------


## Raoulospoko

Yop du monde ce soir ?

----------


## zektulu

Yes on tourne ce soir ! Rdv entre 20h00 et 21h00 sur le mumble cpc (chan Mario kart)

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Pas présent ce soir, je suis trop absorbé dans cyberpunk et la perspective de faire ce gp de mort ne me donne pas envie.

ça donne l'occasion à Bibouse de me dépasser histoire qu'il y est du challenge pour moi cette saison pour la 3eme place  ::P:

----------


## bibouse

Mais c'est moins drole comme ça  ::cry::

----------


## rotoclap

T'inquiètes pas, l'entrée des stands va t'apporter du fun  ::ninja::

----------


## Capeta



----------


## kokoweit

Bien sympa cette course hier. Plus d'action que la semaine dernière. Et ce vol de la 6em place :D

----------


## zektulu

je ferrais mon petit debrief un peu plus tard mais oui super course !

est-ce que quelqu'un a une vidéo des évènements du 1er tour ? j'ai regardé mes temps forts mais le jeu a décidé que ma rencontre avec le mur n'en était pas un !

je pense être en faute mais je voudrais confirmation  ::):

----------


## MidNightRambler

je suis le pilote du jour ??  ::zzz::

----------


## rotoclap

> Bien sympa cette course hier. Plus d'action que la semaine dernière. Et ce vol de la 6em place :D


Bah t'as bien joué le coup. J'essayais de surveiller les écarts parce que je savais que même en dépassant Midnight, il y avait de fortes chances que je puisse pas lui mettre 3 s. Et la dernière fois que je regarde avant la fin de la course, t'es à plus de 3 s donc je me dit que je suis tranquille de ce côté là. Après, j'aurais pas pu rouler beaucoup plus vite parce qu'avec le petit crachin et mes pneus usés, ça commençait vraiment à être difficile pour moi sur les sorties de certains virages. Et en plus j'avais utilisé tout mon fuel et mon ERS pour passer devant Midnight  :^_^:

----------


## rotoclap

Et voilà, le résumé de la course :

----------


## Kimi78

Clairement à l'arrière du peloton, on voit une préparation pour le GP de Russie quand je regarde vos trajectoires (hors) piste!!! étonné qu'il n'y ait pas eu plus de pénalités du coup...  :;):

----------


## kokoweit

Grave, ça prends vachement large :D
Bien aimé cette vidéo. Faut dire que je me vois mise à part le départ :D

----------


## Harlockin

Je vois que Zek aime toujours autant les murs  ::trollface::

----------


## Pikar

Vous faites Sotchi à la rentrée ? 07 Janvier ?

----------


## Kimi78

> Vous faites Sotchi à la rentrée ? 07 Janvier ?


Salut Pikar, c'est cela, trêve hivernale de 2 semaines et on reprend

----------


## kokoweit

Bonne année tout le monde !
Prêt pour jeudi ?

----------


## MidNightRambler

Bonne année, pour ma part pas pris de temps de m'entrainer ^^ je ne sais même pas quel GP c'est  ::):   ::):

----------


## zektulu

Salut !

et bien Bonne année Egalement ! et oui dispo jeudi soir pas de soucis  ::):

----------


## zektulu

heu c'est pas l'Autriche de mémoire ?

----------


## rotoclap

Si si, c'est le circuit où les Red Bulls foutent les Ferrari dehors.

----------


## MidNightRambler

Ah... dans le principe si les red bulls sont devant moi ça devrait bien ce passer ^^

----------


## zorglub1422

Salut ls canards pilotes, je sais pas si je suis au bon, endroit mais j'ai pas trouvé ailleurs.

J'ai acheté F1 2018 en soldes, et je fais le mode carrière. J'en suis au 3 ou 4ème GP, découvrant les fonctionnalités au fur et à mesure. Je commence à m'interesser aux réglages hors que par le Workshop, et quelque chose m'intrigue. Il n'y a pas de réglages d'étagement de boite de vitesse ? Rapport long, court, tout ça, Monaco vs Hockenhiem, je vois bien le reste, frein, suspension, appui.

----------


## Harlockin

Depuis 2016 je crois (?) les F1 ont la même boîte de vitesse avec le même étagement pour toute la saison.

----------


## zorglub1422

Ah ok, merci pour la réponse  :;):

----------


## zektulu

Pour rappel ! 

C'est la reprise ce soir  ::):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Désolé d'être partie comme un voleur

ça m'avais manqué de rouler avec vous ! Merci Iceman pour cette fin de course  ::P:

----------


## zektulu

Bon ben tout d'abord c'était bien sympa de vous retrouver ! cette ambiance comptoir PMU m'avait manqué  ::): 

Sinon et bien une course moyenne pour moi.

Parti à la faute en qualif je pars 7ème et arrive à gagner une place il me semble.

Après et bien je n'avais pas le rythme pour me rapprocher de Roto et compagnie, je dois ma 5ème place (décidément j'ai pris un bel abonnement) grâce à Kimi qui est parti plusieurs fois à la faute.

A Jeudi prochain !

----------


## kokoweit

Bien sympa cette reprise.

----------


## Capeta



----------


## Capeta



----------


## Ulrick Popoff

A moins d'un changement de plan de l'état, je serai absent la semaine prochaine

(Ma mère qui commence à partir en dépression, je dois la voir après 1 ans sans s'être vue)

----------


## Capeta

Courage copain.

----------


## zektulu

Bon courage Popoff !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sadoc, est-ce que tu comptes revenir ou bien on peut te retirer de la league ?

Même question pour Yvon ?

----------


## BZHARMEN

slt  j atds mon volant  . il est enfin arrivé au sav . bye

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Amusez vous bien, j'aurai bien fait cette piste  ::(:

----------


## Capeta



----------


## rotoclap

Quand j'ai entendu bibouse râler, j'ai cru qu'il avait refait son aileron et que j'allais peut-être avoir une maigre chance de finir 3ème  :^_^:

----------


## kokoweit

Quelle course de merde, entre mon pétage d'aileron au 4em virage et mes deux plantages.
Clairement pas mon circuit préféré  ::P: 
Mais je me suis quand même bien amusé.

----------


## Capeta

Demain, à Spa.




Je suis plus jeune, mais le singe c'est l'autre quand même.

----------


## bibouse

t'es donc le dinosaure gay c'est ça ???  :Cigare:

----------


## Capeta

Fatigué avant même 11h...   :ouaiouai:

----------


## kokoweit

gaffe au premier virage ce soir :D

----------


## Capeta



----------


## kokoweit

Je reconnais Juju482 qui s'envole.

----------


## rotoclap

Y'a des canards qui bourrent bien avant le 1er virage.

----------


## Capeta



----------


## Franky Mikey

Y a eu du block pass bien sale ?  :Bave:

----------


## Kimi78

> Y a eu du block pass bien sale ?


je dirais du push mais pas to talk...

----------


## Capeta

Je confirme, on a tenté de me suicider dans le raidillon.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

J'avais oublié qu'avec de l'essence, le virage rapide ne se prend pas à fond. Grosse glissade et la F1 bloqué sur le vibreur, heureusement qu'il y a l'option "remettre sur la piste" dans le menu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## rotoclap

Raaaaah, je revenais à fond sur Zek à la fin du GP et faut que je parte en drift comme un idiot. Pourtant, j'étais certain de pouvoir lui passer devant. Je lui aurais mis une pression psychologique au raidillon, il aurait pas tenu  ::ninja:: 
Bibouse, même si j'ai pas eu le détail de la façon dont tu t'es biché, j'apprécie le sacrifice que tu as fait pour que je puisse revenir dans la course. J'ai bien apprécié la façon dont tu as exprimé ton désarroi alors que j'allais boucler moi-même un tour. Ca m'a permis de lever le pied un peu dans la dernière chicane et me jeter aux stands comme un mort de faim quand j'ai vu que tu avais fait sortir la SC  :^_^:

----------


## zektulu

Bon et bien course super sympa !!

j'ai rompu la malédiction de la 5ème place en finissant 4ème ^^

y'a eu pas mal de bataille ! au début en suivant Roto et Midnight, ensuite avec la safety je me suis retrouvé mal placé mais j'ai réussi à remonter 5ème. 

J'ai pas mal buté sur JuJu mais il a fini par craquer sous la pression  ::): 

Ensuite effectivement Roto revenait vite mais il a apparemment pas supporté la pression également  ::): 

A la semaine prochaine

----------


## bibouse

Cher Roto,
En tant que nouveau pilote numéro 1 de l'équipe des taureaux burnés, saches que moi, humble numéro 2, je me suis sacrifié pour que tu puisses revenir dans la course..... même si la déception est grande te voyant derrière Zek... ::P: 
Sinon, Qualification catastrophique où mon meilleur temps est fait en labourant le champs après Stavelot. Ensuite mon dernier essai j'étais 7 dixième devant quand je foire Blanchimont avec le début de la flotte. 3eme place accessible bref....
La course je fais le départ qu'il faut pour me retrouver 3eme à Pouhon dès le premier tour. Je gère nickel jusqu'au ravitaillement, où je sors devant mes adversaires directs et juste derrière Yvon qui est sur une stratégie décalée. Je décide, comme un gros naze que je suis, d'envoyer le mode riche et dépassement dans l'eau rouge pneus froids dans l'espoir de le doubler au bout de Kemmel quand je fais une Villeneuve et détruit ma caisse. Voilà une troisième qui s'en va, que Popov récupère et reprends sa troisième place au championnat. Ca va pas se passer comme ça  ::lol:: 
Vivement Monza !!!!
Bisous,

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Cher Roto,
> En tant que nouveau pilote numéro 1 de l'équipe des taureaux burnés, saches que moi, humble numéro 2, je me suis sacrifié pour que tu puisses revenir dans la course..... même si la déception est grande te voyant derrière Zek...
> Sinon, Qualification catastrophique où mon meilleur temps est fait en labourant le champs après Stavelot. Ensuite mon dernier essai j'étais 7 dixième devant quand je foire Blanchimont avec le début de la flotte. 3eme place accessible bref....
> La course je fais le départ qu'il faut pour me retrouver 3eme à Pouhon dès le premier tour. Je gère nickel jusqu'au ravitaillement, où je sors devant mes adversaires directs et juste derrière Yvon qui est sur une stratégie décalée. Je décide, comme un gros naze que je suis, d'envoyer le mode riche et dépassement dans l'eau rouge pneus froids dans l'espoir de le doubler au bout de Kemmel quand je fais une Villeneuve et détruit ma caisse. Voilà une troisième qui s'en va, que Popov récupère et reprends sa troisième place au championnat. Ca va pas se passer comme ça 
> Vivement Monza !!!!
> Bisous,

----------


## rotoclap

> e décide, comme un gros naze que je suis, d'envoyer le mode riche et dépassement dans l'eau rouge pneus froids dans l'espoir de le doubler au bout de Kemmel quand je fais une Villeneuve et détruit ma caisse.


Ah oui, donc en fait t'as détruit ta caisse là où j'ai cru que j'allais détruire la mienne au début de la course, quand je doublais Midnight je crois. Mais comme j'ai tapé de façon bien péremptoire, y'a que l'aileron qui a volé.

----------


## MidNightRambler

Hello, je ne serais pas la jeudi. Bonne course

----------


## kokoweit

Juju et moi avons décidé de mettre un pied dans la cours des grands, on passe en passage manuel pour la course de demain !

----------


## Capeta

::O:   :;):

----------


## Capeta



----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Je dois dire que le stress de la 1ere place est assez ouf

----------


## BZHARMEN

Merci  CAPETA de m avoir donné le réglage de la suspension . Ça m aura permît de terminer 6 .
Bonne semaine à tous . A jeudi

----------


## kokoweit

Je peux vous dire qu'il y a eu discussion avec le patron !
J'ai du passé en NDF une aileron pétée  ::(:

----------


## bibouse

Parfois une image parle plus que des mots ... Cours Forest  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## kokoweit

Désolé pour hier. J'ai l'assistance aux stands donc je bombarde et ça freine tout seul. Autant pour moi, les -5 places ne changeaient, autant pour toi, ça t'a volé la pole et peut être une victoire  ::(:

----------


## bibouse

Aucun soucis, c'est la joie de la course. J'ai quand même la pole  :;): 
Par course je sois plus circonspect de mes pneus durs et de ma pénalité non justifié à l'entrée de Roggia, eux me coute, peut être pas la victoire mais un podium.

----------


## zektulu

bon et bien soirée à oublier pour moi !

La qualif a été plutôt bonne mais le départ a été catastrophique :

comme d'hab je m'élance mal mais en mettant les gaz je commence a perdre la voiture et je frole légèrement l'arriere de roto je pense qui m'envoi en tête à queue dans le rail....

De la je commence ma remonté sur les IA mais en voulant changer de stratégie je perds la voiture comme un con et fini dans le mur....

Bref de toute façon j'étais parti pour 27 tours en solitaire  ::): 

a jeudi prochain

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> bon et bien soirée à oublier pour moi !
> 
> La qualif a été plutôt bonne mais le départ a été catastrophique :
> 
> comme d'hab je m'élance mal mais en mettant les gaz je commence a perdre la voiture et je frole légèrement l'arriere de roto je pense qui m'envoi en tête à queue dans le rail....
> 
> De la je commence ma remonté sur les IA mais en voulant changer de stratégie je perds la voiture comme un con et fini dans le mur....
> 
> Bref de toute façon j'étais parti pour 27 tours en solitaire 
> ...


Tu sais que sur Monza, tu peux attendre les lignes droite pour changer de stratégie ?  ::ninja::  Tu n'es pas obligé de faire ça en virage et donc de risquer de te planter  ::P:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

il y a de belle image pour un replay codemaster

----------


## Kimi78

On a même le finish le plus serré de la saison!!!

----------


## Capeta

Ah ? J'étais pépère pourtant.  :B):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> On a même le finish le plus serré de la saison!!!


dans ma tête sur le dernier virage : "ACCELERE ACCELERE"

----------


## Capeta

J'ai failli te le faire à 10 tours de la fin quand tu résistais un peu à 1.7 devant.
Puis j'me suis dis que t'allai être triste après.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> J'ai failli te le faire à 10 tours de la fin quand tu résistais un peu à 1.7 devant.
> Puis j'me suis dis que t'allai être triste après.


J'étais déjà résigné à ce moment là  ::P: 

La tristesse est venu lorsque je t'ai vue revenir comme un balle sur les RB et les dépasser en 2s  :<_<:

----------


## rotoclap

> comme d'hab je m'élance mal mais en mettant les gaz je commence a perdre la voiture et je frole légèrement l'arriere de roto je pense qui m'envoi en tête à queue dans le rail....


Nope, je partais à gauche de la grille, c'est le pilote n°2 RB que t'as touché

----------


## bibouse

Mais ..... ::sad::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Mais .....
> https://media.giphy.com/media/l0NwvU...64U/source.gif


 ::XD::

----------


## zektulu

tiens ça me fait penser,

depuis que j'ai retiré l'antipatinage j'ai bcp de mal à gérer les départs

vous faites comment ? un peu de gaz et vous passez rapidement les rapports ?

----------


## Kimi78

> tiens ça me fait penser,
> 
> depuis que j'ai retiré l'antipatinage j'ai bcp de mal à gérer les départs
> 
> vous faites comment ? un peu de gaz et vous passez rapidement les rapports ?


comme en vrai... tu mets pas les gaz à fond et au bout de quelques secondes tu augmentes progressivement...

----------


## Capeta

Je suis plus agressif que le papi, mais du coup, ça bouge un poil et faut soulager à un certain point puis remettre la sauce. Mais je mets rapidement le mode riche tout en utilisant de l'ERS.
Remets l'antipatinage au pire zek.

----------


## rotoclap

> depuis que j'ai retiré l'antipatinage j'ai bcp de mal à gérer les départs


Mais t'es passé de 100% antipatinage à 0% d'un coup ? Parce que je suis à 50% et déjà là, je peux patiner comme un sale au départ.

----------


## zektulu

J'étais en intermédiaire mais ça fait pas mal de courses ou je joue sans antipatinage (depuis le Vietnam je crois) . J'ai pas trop de soucis en course à part les départs  ::):

----------


## Kimi78

sur les 2-3 premiers rapports faut pas mettre à fond en général et après tu peux y aller mais pas à la jacques villeneuve...

----------


## rotoclap

Hop, la vidéo du GP d'Italie, avec la grosse rigolade à la radio :

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Hop, la vidéo du GP d'Italie, avec la grosse rigolade à la radio :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMTaV2WHWMs


Les freinages de sac à vin que tu fais derrière Capeta !  ::o: 

edit : ahah cet accrochage de fin de course  ::XD::

----------


## rotoclap

Ben qu'il y ait un pilote ou pas devant moi, je freine toujours comme ça ^^. Après oui, quand y'a quelqu'un devant, vaut mieux pas louper son point de freinage. Quand j'accroche Capeta, je suis à la bonne vitesse, je pourrais aller encore à droite mais je pensais franchement qu'il y avait la place pour mon aileron, mais en fait non.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Ben qu'il y ait un pilote ou pas devant moi, je freine toujours comme ça ^^. Après oui, quand y'a quelqu'un devant, vaut mieux pas louper son point de freinage. Quand j'accroche Capeta, je suis à la bonne vitesse, je pourrais aller encore à droite mais je pensais franchement qu'il y avait la place pour mon aileron, mais en fait non.


ça c'est de la réponse à la Kyvat ! J'aime ça  ::P:   ::ninja::

----------


## Capeta

Tellement hâte de voir roto en ligne sur ACC, 30 voitures au premier virage, il va nous rendre fier de l'équipe canard curling.
 ::wub::

----------


## bibouse

Superbe vidéo comme d'habitude, Le son de Metal Gear dans le pit stop  ::P: , par contre je pleure encore des larmes de sang quand je vois ces images.  ::cry::

----------


## kokoweit

> bon et bien soirée à oublier pour moi !
> 
> La qualif a été plutôt bonne mais le départ a été catastrophique :
> 
> comme d'hab je m'élance mal mais en mettant les gaz je commence a perdre la voiture et je frole légèrement l'arriere de roto je pense qui m'envoi en tête à queue dans le rail....
> 
> De la je commence ma remonté sur les IA mais en voulant changer de stratégie je perds la voiture comme un con et fini dans le mur....
> 
> Bref de toute façon j'étais parti pour 27 tours en solitaire 
> ...


Si tu assures un minimum au départ, tu peux te battre avec juju et moi.

----------


## Kimi78

> Si tu assures un minimum au départ, tu peux te battre avec juju et moi.


Zek, revoit ton réglage de volant et de pédalier... tu as du prendre ceux de JV...0 ou 100%, trop compliqué pour un conducteur de scénic!!!

----------


## kokoweit

Surtout que le but, c'est de s'amuser donc pas grave si tu mets des aides même l'assistance au freinage.

----------


## rotoclap

Koko, tu confonds, c'est pas Zek qui a des problèmes de freinage, c'est moi  ::ninja::

----------


## kokoweit

> Koko, tu confonds, c'est pas Zek qui a des problèmes de freinage, c'est moi


Arf, trop de souci dans cette ligue.

----------


## MidNightRambler

Hello, pas dispo ce soir. bonne course

----------


## Capeta



----------


## Ulrick Popoff

C'est quoi ce fake résultat ? Il y a que le patron sur le podium et à coté des rigolo  ::ninja::

----------


## zektulu

je vais quand même pas m'excuser du fait que Kimi et Bibouse ne tiennent pas la pression !  ::ninja::

----------


## rotoclap

> C'est quoi ce fake résultat ? Il y a que le patron sur le podium et à coté des rigolo


Comme t'étais pas là et qu'ils étaient obligés de faire la course contre des petits jeunes aux dents longues, je les ai sentis tout perturbés.

@Koko : faut que tu m'expliques ce qui s'est passé en qualif'. Quand je te double, je vois marqué "AI" donc je me dit que tu dois être dans des menus. Mais arrivé au virage, ta voiture me bourre en dehors de la piste et viens me pousser contre le mur. C'était toujours l'IA ou tu avais eu la bonne idée de vouloir reprendre le contrôle de ta voiture en plein virage ?  ::ninja::

----------


## bibouse

Je cède gracieusement ce petit animal que j'ai recueilli depuis quelques semaines et qui loge au fond de mon cockpit.
Encore une qualif et une course complètement marabouté. Entre les mécaniciens qui joue à l'euromillion plutôt que de rentrer ma voiture aux qualifs me faisant rater le dernier run pour 3 secondes et la remise des pneus usés à 70% au deuxième arrêt aux stands ça commence à faire beaucoup. 
Allez rendez vous à la semaine prochaine,

----------


## Kimi78

> je vais quand même pas m'excuser du fait que Kimi et Bibouse ne tiennent pas la pression !


en fait je voyais Zek 3 ieme sans que nos Red Bull puissent le remonter et du coup j'ai volontairement mis la voiture dans le mur pour ne pas assister à ça... Capeta est moins select dans son approche, félicitations à lui!!!

----------


## Capeta



----------


## rotoclap

> en fait je voyais Zek 3 ieme sans que nos Red Bull puissent le remonter et du coup j'ai volontairement mis la voiture dans le mur pour ne pas assister à ça... Capeta est moins select dans son approche, félicitations à lui!!!


Ah mais on le remontait, mais comme il y a eu des sabotages chez Red Bull nous obligeant à revenir de très loin, on pouvait pas y arriver avant la fin de la course. Et puis je crois que ça m'a fait plus plaisir de chiper le point du meilleur tour à Capeta que si j'avais réussi à finir devant Zek.

----------


## Capeta



----------


## kokoweit

> Comme t'étais pas là et qu'ils étaient obligés de faire la course contre des petits jeunes aux dents longues, je les ai sentis tout perturbés.
> 
> @Koko : faut que tu m'expliques ce qui s'est passé en qualif'. Quand je te double, je vois marqué "AI" donc je me dit que tu dois être dans des menus. Mais arrivé au virage, ta voiture me bourre en dehors de la piste et viens me pousser contre le mur. C'était toujours l'IA ou tu avais eu la bonne idée de vouloir reprendre le contrôle de ta voiture en plein virage ?


J'ai repris le contrôle en plein virage et je savais pas que tu étais là. J'ai voulu t'éviter mais je t'ai rentré dedans :/. Désolé.
Putain à chaque course, j'en loupe pas une  ::(:

----------


## rotoclap

Je me disais bien que c'était bizarre que l'IA arrive pas à prendre le virage, vu la vitesse à laquelle elle roulait  :^_^: 
Mais j'ai été bête moi aussi, j'aurais pu attendre la ligne droite qui suivait, avec un peu de chance les quelques secondes perdues auraient permis à Bibouse de sortir de son box  ::ninja::

----------


## rotoclap

Hop, le résumé de la course :

----------


## kokoweit

Le truc, c'est que j'ai oublié qu'il attend quelques secondes avant de te refiler la main. J'ai attendu une petite ligne droite pour reprendre mais en fait, l'ia me l'a filé dans le tournant.

----------


## Kimi78

le freinage à la sato du départ Roto!!!

----------


## rotoclap

J'avoue, au départ j'étais un peu vénère des 5 places de pénalité sur la grille et j'ai été trop gourmant  :^_^:

----------


## kokoweit

> le freinage à la sato du départ Roto!!!


Quand j'ai vu ça, je me suis dis "il va encore dire que j'ai une dent contre lui  ::P: "

----------


## Capeta



----------


## bibouse

Au revoir petit chat........ Enfin une course normale.

P.S : Merci Zek pour le titre du topic, mais j'étais presque le plus sage à hier soir  ::rolleyes::

----------


## zektulu

hahaha pas de quoi  ::): 

effectivement ca a été plutôt propre niveau cut !

Sinon je ne dirais qu'une chose :

3ème place

Pilote du jour

Scenic Man vous salue !


vivement jeudi prochain  ::):

----------


## zektulu

Roto merci pour tes vidéos elles sont top !!

----------


## rotoclap

Merci ^^
Pour Sotchi, vous en aurez pas, il n'y a pas eu grand chose à voir. Rentré au stand tour 2 pour changer l'aileron, je suis reparti en pneus durs en me disant "on verra bien si ça tient jusqu'au bout". Bilan : non, ça n'a pas tenu. Il a manqué 2 tours pour contenir Kimi, du coup je me suis vengé en faisant le meilleur tour.

----------


## Kimi78

> hahaha pas de quoi 
> 
> effectivement ca a été plutôt propre niveau cut !
> 
> Sinon je ne dirais qu'une chose :
> 
> 3ème place
> 
> Pilote du jour
> ...


Je pense que pour le prochain circuit, tu vas retomber dans la réalité...je vise 1 tour de retard pour toi sur la tête de course (une rouge en 2 ieme et la grise en 1...)

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

C'est bon Bibouse est repassé devant ? Je peux revenir ?  ::ninja:: 

Désolé de n'avoir pas prévenu, je suis avec des amis sur Valheim en ce moment et vue qu'il nous reste que les jeux vidéo pour se voir et qu'ils étaient tous présent ce jeudi soir. J'ai craqué

----------


## rotoclap

> C'est bon Bibouse est repassé devant ? Je peux revenir ?


T'es parti trop longtemps, Bibouse a été rétrogradé pilote n°2   ::ninja::

----------


## bibouse



----------


## juju482

Gros coup de cœur pour Suzuka de mon côté. Ce sera ma première course sans antipatinage et sans aide à la trajectoire ! En espérant terminer la course cette fois !  ::P:

----------


## kokoweit

> Gros coup de cœur pour Suzuka de mon côté. Ce sera ma première course sans antipatinage et sans aide à la trajectoire ! En espérant terminer la course cette fois !


ça ne tient qu'à toi de rouler droit  ::o:

----------


## MidNightRambler

Hello, pas la ce soir, bonne course

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

pas trop motivé pour une course ce soir, désolé pour les absences répété

----------


## bibouse

> pas trop motivé pour une course ce soir, désolé pour les absences répété


Ah non tu vas pas te désister comme ça !!  ::(: 
Reviens, chercher ta troisième place  ::ninja::

----------


## Capeta

Mais, mais... C'est Suzuka ce soir !  ::cry::

----------


## Capeta



----------


## zektulu

Après 3 courses maintenant, il est clair que notre champion kimi est en plein doute !

Battu par Zek en qualif sur Suzuka il enchaine les contre-performances !!!!

Notre champion va-t'il se reprendre aux USA ???

Bon bah blague a part ce fut magique  ::): 

parti a la faute au 1er tour je pensais faire une course en solitaire mais c'était sans compter sur Kimi (qui a dit Crashgate !!!) qui grâce à son accident m'a permis de recoller et de changer mon aileron gratuitement !

ensuite bah j'ai juste profité de toutes vos pénalités.... j'ai pas compris ce qui t'es arrivé Roto (pour avoir autant de pénalité) ?  Pour Koko, j'ai vu son tout droit et Yvon qui n'a pas du voir qu'il avait écopé d'un drive-through !

donc je vous remercie humblement et je vous dis à la semaine prochaine  ::P:

----------


## rotoclap

> ensuite bah j'ai juste profité de toutes vos pénalités.... j'ai pas compris ce qui t'es arrivé Roto (pour avoir autant de pénalité) ?


Bah j'ai eu qu'un DT et 2x 5 secondes  ::ninja:: 
J'ai regardé et en fait pour le DT, arrivé dans la dernière ligne droite, je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai complètement déconnecté dans ma tête, je me prends la pénalité parce que j'ai plus d'une 1 secondes d'avance sur le delta. Après, oui je rentre 2 fois un peu trop fort (88 et 86 km/h) mais pour le 1er speeding, je pige pas pourquoi il me fait pas faire la 1ère pénalité d'attente de 5s immédiatement. Le jeu attend que je ressorte, et que je retente un passage aux stands (toujours sous SC) pour purger ma DT pour en fait me faire faire les 5s + changement de pneus.

----------


## kokoweit

Bonne course hier. Pour la première fois, juju et moi enlevions le tracé (antipinage pour juju en plus).
Je trouve qu'on prends de plus en plus de plaisir en enlever les aides.

Pas mal de pénalité, je pensais avoir trouvé un cut mais non ...

----------


## rotoclap

Bon ce soir, objectif : arrêter les conneries dans la pitlane  ::ninja:: 
Sinon, j'ai vu un soir koko et juju sur le mumble, je suis sûr que ça s'est entrainé dur.

----------


## Capeta



----------


## bibouse

Le résumé de la RedBull n°2

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Dommage, on ne voit pas l'affrontement avec Zek, la remonté sur Kimi, l'accrochage et d'autres moment fun

----------


## zektulu

Bon bah encore une bonne course sans trop d'erreur !

Bravo à Bibouse pour avoir réussi à rester au dessus des 9s  ::): 

A la semaine prochaine

----------


## kokoweit

> Bon ce soir, objectif : arrêter les conneries dans la pitlane 
> Sinon, j'ai vu un soir koko et juju sur le mumble, je suis sûr que ça s'est entrainé dur.


Ce ne fut pas très bénéfique. Je trouve qu'il est dur techniquement comme circuit comparé à Suzuka. Surement du aux virage en haut des cotes.

----------


## rotoclap

La vidéo du GP : 






> Ce ne fut pas très bénéfique. Je trouve qu'il est dur techniquement comme circuit comparé à Suzuka. Surement du aux virage en haut des cotes.


Oui, y'a des enchainements pas facile. Ce que je fais avant chaque course, je vais sur Youtube et je tape "f1 2020 <circuit> track guide" et je regarde la vidéo de BushiAntz pour savoir comment passer certains virages.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Très bonne vidéo  :;): 

En revoyant le podium, je me dis qu'il devrait changer de cinématique parfois. ça fait quand même là 7eme fois que j'arrose le cou de Capeta, j'ai l'impression d'être son esclave  ::mellow::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Faudrait surtout vous améliorer pour changer un peu de gagnant parfois.  ::trollface::

----------


## Capeta

> Très bonne vidéo 
> 
> En revoyant le podium, je me dis qu'il devrait changer de cinématique parfois. ça fait quand même là 7eme fois que j'arrose le cou de Capeta, j'ai l'impression d'être son esclave


Ouais, d'ailleurs, si tu pouvais prévoir la serviette chaude la prochaine fois, ça réveille un peu après une sieste.  :Cigare:

----------


## rotoclap

> Faudrait surtout vous améliorer pour changer un peu de gagnant parfois.


Bah c'est quand même la 1ère fois que je pars en 2ème position et pourtant je me disais que j'allais partir P5/P6 comme d'habitude. Après, je passe la tondeuse dès le début de la course, mais sinon, je pense que j'aurais pu être à la lutte avec bibouse.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Faudrait surtout vous améliorer pour changer un peu de gagnant parfois.


J'y travail  ::(:  (bon pas vraiment, je viens toujours une main dans le slip)

----------


## Kimi78

super video et nous avons failli quand même faire une seconde fois la théorie des trajectoires convergentes!!

----------


## kokoweit

J'ai aussi mis l'antipatinage en intermédiaire comme juju. Gaffe à vous pour le départ :D.

----------


## BZHARMEN

bonjour  pas dispo ce soir    bonne course

----------


## juju482

> J'ai aussi mis l'antipatinage en intermédiaire comme juju. Gaffe à vous pour le départ :D.


Je tiens à rectifier : je suis sans antipatinage complet !  ::P: 

Excellente la vidéo de Roto ! J'espère qu'on parlera de moi pour autre chose que mes abandons pour celui du Mexique !  ::):

----------


## Capeta

Et bisous à roto.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Sur la 2eme moitié de course je me suis bien ennuyé, au point de rater un tour entier (vous m'avez repris 2s)

----------


## zektulu

bon je suis un poil déçu par ma course, j'aurais pu mieux faire !

Sinon dsl Bibouse pour l'accrochage je pensais être devant.

Allez plus que 2 courses pour finir cette saison !

----------


## kokoweit

Hier, vous parliez d'Asseto, quand est ce que vous en faites ?

----------


## Capeta

First rules of ACC club, you don't talk about ACC club.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ils en font Assetto le soir je crois.  :Drum: 


Sinon, le GP du Brésil c'est pas vraiment à Brasilia hein.  :Cryb:

----------


## zektulu

> Ils en font Assetto le soir je crois. 
> 
> 
> Sinon, le GP du Brésil c'est pas vraiment à Brasilia hein.


nianianiania  ::):

----------


## BZHARMEN

bonjour  fin de saison pour moi .   le jeudi ca m est très difficile de vous rejoindre .  a+

----------


## juju482

Ce sera sans anti blocage des roues à Interlagos pour Koko et moi !  ::):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Je crois qu'a chaque course vous changez les aides, mais j'ai l'impression qu'en résultat ça change rien  ::ninja::

----------


## Capeta



----------


## juju482

Si ! J'abandonne plus vite ! xD

----------


## Capeta



----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Désolé d'avoir gueulé en qualif, le temps était violet j'allais faire un super tour et zek est revenu sur la trajectoire  ::(: 

Bon j'ai compris que je l'ai sortie sans le vouloir en course, donc le karma est restauré  ::ninja::

----------


## zektulu

bon je vais pas rentrer en guerre avec toi mais bon comme c'est zek on peut tout se permettre......

allez plus qu'une course avant la fin du champ ! donc bonne humeur et rigolade requise jeudi prochain !

----------


## zektulu

sinon Kimi ça serait bien que la semaine prochaine on ne voit pas du rouge sur la plus haute marche !

Notre championnat est trop RP on a l'impression de voir Hamilton  ::):

----------


## bibouse

Allez la vidéo de la parade RedBull.


Sinon qualif et course agréable, pas de pépins pour une fois.
A la semaine prochaine, bisous

----------


## kokoweit

> Je crois qu'a chaque course vous changez les aides, mais j'ai l'impression qu'en résultat ça change rien


A mon avis, ça ne va pas changer avant un bon bout de temps. Vous êtes clairement tous plusieurs niveaux au dessus de nous.

----------


## Capeta



----------


## bibouse

Capeta, coach de vie  ::wacko::  ::w00t::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> A mon avis, ça ne va pas changer avant un bon bout de temps. Vous êtes clairement tous plusieurs niveaux au dessus de nous.


le truc c'est de ne pas lâcher, j'étais à votre place avant. Il faut patienter, apprendre, écouter Capeta lorsqu'il explique des trucs (même si il est chiant  ::P:  )

----------


## Kimi78

> A mon avis, ça ne va pas changer avant un bon bout de temps. Vous êtes clairement tous plusieurs niveaux au dessus de nous.


en fait il faut éviter la méthode Zektulu en surconduite...
avoir une base réglage stable qui vous convient
et surtout s'entrainer à entrer proprement dans les virages et travailler la sortie, cela permet de gagner du temps après vous pourrez passer sur le gain de temps en entrée de virage

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Est ce que l'on tente une course 100% pour clôturer la saison après? en votant pour choisir la piste?

----------


## rotoclap

On peut voter, mais à mon avis ça finira sur Spa comme l'année dernière  ::ninja::

----------


## Capeta

Je veux bien la faire en performance réelle et prends une voiture de fond de grille.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Une Ferrari ?  :haha:

----------


## Capeta

Viens prendre ta rouste toi.

----------


## Kimi78

> Une Ferrari ?


même l'alfa est plus rapide!!!

----------


## bibouse

> Je veux bien la faire en performance réelle et prends une voiture de fond de grille.


Comme le dit Francky, t'as même pas besoin de changer de voiture  ::happy2::  mais l'idée est plutôt bonne.

----------


## Capeta

Comme Popoff l'a démontré, c'est pas une bonne idée stratégiquement pour vous de me chauffer avant une course.  :Cigare:

----------


## bibouse

Mes petits chats, suite à un gros craquage après avoir obtenu mes premières allocations retraite  ::P: , je vends mon bientôt ancien matériel, Bibouse Cutting Approuved.
Je le poste ici pour le moment avant la section achat/vente et le Bon Coin.
Pédalier T3PA PRO : 125€

Volant direct drive avec le volant de la photo. 425 €

Volant Formula Wheel. 100€


600€ le tout, négociable dans les limites du raisonnable.

----------


## Capeta

T'as pris quoi coquin ?  :Vibre: 

(Juste, le TS PC RACER n'est pas un Direct Drive, ça reste un excellent volant, j'ai le même)

----------


## bibouse

> T'as pris quoi coquin ? 
> 
> (Juste, le TS PC RACER n'est pas un Direct Drive, ça reste un excellent volant, j'ai le même)


C'est bien un moteur Brushless en prise direct avec l'axe de rotation ce qui semble être ce qu'on appelle un système direct drive... ou pas  ::P: 
Sinon j'ai pris ça :

On va bouffer des pâtes quelques temps  :Cigare:

----------


## Capeta

Bah le nouveau sera bien en direct drive.
Propre, t'as prévu le chassis pour aller avec ?  :;): 


Autant vous dire que la saison prochine, bibouse il vient pas pour la troisième place.

----------


## bibouse

J'ai un support amovible actuellement. Pour le châssis, mon bureau est un peu trop short mais j'y réfléchis.

----------


## Capeta

Commence à bien réfléchir mon ami, ça va flexer fort là.

----------


## Kimi78

> Bah le nouveau sera bien en direct drive.
> Propre, t'as prévu le chassis pour aller avec ? 
> 
> 
> Autant vous dire que la saison prochine, bibouse il vient pas pour la troisième place.


va falloir qu'il joue un peu en finesse avec ce matos du coup on aura quelques courses d'adaptation de sa part!!!  :haha:

----------


## rotoclap

C'est pas un changement de volant qui va changer tes entrées dans la pitlane  ::ninja::

----------


## bibouse

> C'est pas un changement de volant qui va changer tes entrées dans la pitlane


Surtout pas  ::'(:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Oh le cochon !  :WTF:

----------


## zektulu

Pffff Bibouse! A ce prix là j'ai un pack de néon tout neuf pour le scenic !!

----------


## bibouse

Moi je l'ai déjà sur ma benz benz benz  ::P:

----------


## kokoweit

C'est possible d'avoir de nouveau accès au discord ? Bizarrement, j'ai plus accès  ::o:

----------


## Capeta

On ne se moque pas impunément du meilleur pilote de tous les temps.  :Cigare:

----------


## rotoclap

Pourtant il s'est pas moqué de Senna.

----------


## zektulu

ni D'alonso  ::):

----------


## Capeta

Faudra pas pleurer après.

----------


## juju482

Salut tout le monde, pas de course pour moi ce soir désolé.

Amusez-vous bien !

----------


## Capeta

*Bravo & merci à tous les participants pour cette dernière course de la saison et pour la saison elle même !*

Petite pause, puis une 100% sur une piste à définir ensemble ?
Y a eu des propositions, autant que chacun définisse ses 3 ou 5 circuits préférés puis on voit ce qui remporte les suffrages ?

Quant à une prochaine saison, sur le papier, je suis partant, à voir néanmoins selon le plateau, c'était très faible en participation dernièrement...
Une réflexion est à mener également sur les paramètres de jeux utilisés.
Personnellement je pense que les ailerons avant sont trop fragiles actuellement et que cela entache le fun sur des courses comme on fait, 50%, sans trop de préparation, le moindre contact impacte négativement un ou plusieurs concurrents.

Libre à vous de vous exprimer les copains !

----------


## zektulu

et bien tout d'abord Bravo à tous pour cette saison ! 

C'est un plaisir de se retrouver le jeudi soir pour entendre vos conneries  ::): 

Maintenant effectivement une petite pause semble logique pour se reposer un peu, ensuite il y a plusieurs pistes pour ma part :

-faire une demi-saison pour attendre gentiment la prochaine version (avec dégâts réduits)
-Course ponctuelle à 100% (Silverstone me tente bien)
-tentez un championnat sur Asseto ? si vous êtes motivés je prendrai le jeu (voir quelques sessions en dehors du championnat classique)
-Recrutez afin d'atteindre une base solide de 10 personnes

voila voila pour ma petite réaction à chaud !

A bientôt

----------


## kokoweit

Merci pour la saison, c'était vachement cool. Même si on est à la traine, je me suis bien amusé.
Merci à Capeta pour les conseils de conduite.


Je rejoins Zek, je suis ouvert à tout tant qu'on continue à rouler régulièrement :D

----------


## Pikar

Salut les gars, j'espère que vous vous êtes éclatés. Pour ma part, j'utilise de plus en plus mon volant et tente de suivre un mode My Team que je laisse tout le temps en suspend.
Mais, je me retiens de venir vous rejoindre le jeudi soir. J'aime bien m'entrainer un ou deux jours avant pour connaître le circuit et courir pour gagner des positions sans taper ou faire des dérapages tous les trois tours.
Mais malheureusement, je prends ce temps pour d'autres activités. 
Vous devriez peut-être organiser une session découverte pour tous ceux qui veulent tenter ou redécouvrir les jeux F1.

----------


## rotoclap

Et voilà le résumé de la dernière course de la saison : 



Sinon pour l'après-saison, un 100 % me tente bien. Et effectivement, je pense aussi que les dégâts réduits seraient une bonne idée puisque leur gravité semble très aléatoire. En plus, vu qu'en général c'est suivi d'un passage dans l'herbe ou le gravier, on est déjà pénalisé ^^


@Pikar : les nouveaux sont toujours les bienvenus.

----------


## Kimi78

j'adore l'incident Roto-Zek avec le commentaire de Zek!!! on aurait dit Vettel avec Ocon!!!

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Pour la course à 100% je suis pour.

Concernant une nouvelle saison, pourquoi pas test sans dégât, mais j'ai peur que ça laisse la place à des attaques suicides
J'aimerai bien aussi utiliser la livrée de mon équipe créé dans le jeu, mais je pense que personne ne voudra le faire

----------


## rotoclap

Utiliser les livrées multijoueurs ? Ca me dérange pas et ça fera moins irréaliste qu'une Ferrari qui finit P1.

----------


## bibouse

Une course à 100% je suis évidemment OK. Silverstone ou la chine me brancherait bien.
Pour les livrées perso dans un nouveau championnat ça peut être pas mal, mais il faudra réaliser un pack canarmulaouane du coup, sinon personne voit les livrées mises en place par les autres.

----------


## kokoweit

Pour les courses 100%, ma shortlist :
- SPA
- Silverstone
- France
- Monza
- Autriche

Du classique.

----------


## Harlockin

Le jeu est trouvable pas trop cher?
Sinon une 100% plus éventuellement d'autres courses derrière m'intéresserai bien, ça me manque nos courses hebdo.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Une course à 100% je suis évidemment OK. Silverstone ou la chine me brancherait bien.
> Pour les livrées perso dans un nouveau championnat ça peut être pas mal, mais il faudra réaliser un pack canarmulaouane du coup, sinon personne voit les livrées mises en place par les autres.


Tu veux dire que là si on fait une session course à deux avec nos voiture, on ne verra pas le design ?

----------


## Bendoom

Salut a tous ! bien chaud de la course 100% aussi ! Sur Silverstone ou le Red Bull Ring  ::):

----------


## Capeta

Welcome !

Concernant la 100%, ma liste :

- Silverstone 
- Hungaroring
- Melbourne 
- Spa
- Red Bull Ring
- Suzuka

Au sujet des voitures multi, je suis pas contre perso, ça enlève un peu le fun de représenter une écurie historique et de sentir l'émotion des fans quand on passe la ligne à Monza en vainqueur mais c'est pas si important que ça.
Par contre ça signifie surtout, si c'est pour la ligue, l'abandon du championnat team (et donc la fin de la bromance bibouse - rotoclap  ::cry:: ).

Je pense que bibouse parle des livrées perso faites sur photoshop qu'on peut télécharger et installer, alors que Popoff parle des livrées faites dans le jeu via l'éditeur et les skins achetés.

Sauf si quelqu'un dispose d'informations complémentaires ?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Par contre ça signifie surtout, si c'est pour la ligue, l'abandon du championnat team (et donc la fin de la bromance bibouse - rotoclap ).


Peux être que le jeu permet des associations ? mais oui c'est dommage

----------


## rotoclap

Dans la catégorie "course 100 % de l'année", les nominées sont :

- La Gelbique
- Le Japon
- L'Autruche
- L'Australie
- Le Vietnam... non je déconne, la Chine

Pour la bromance avec Bibouse, ça a bien changé depuis qu'il a été rétrogradé pilote n°2. Je l'ai même vu se confier à une caméra de Netflix un soir où il avait fini prématurément une course.

----------


## bibouse

> Pour la course à 100% je suis pour.
> 
> Concernant une nouvelle saison, pourquoi pas test sans dégât, mais j'ai peur que ça laisse la place à des attaques suicides
> J'aimerai bien aussi utiliser la livrée de mon équipe créé dans le jeu, mais je pense que personne ne voudra le faire


En dehors de celles proposé par le jeu oui. Je parle effectivement des skins récupérés sur le net ou fait maison qui remplace les textures officielles.

----------


## juju482

De mon côté je suis intéressé par des courses à 100% sur :

- SPA
- France
- Monza
- Autriche
- Canada
- Suzuka


Et je trouverai intéressant qu'on fasse au moins une course à 100 % sous la pluie.  ::):

----------


## kokoweit

> Et je trouverai intéressant qu'on fasse au moins une course à 100 % sous la pluie.


Genre Monaco avec dégâts réalistes ?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Genre Monaco avec dégâts réalistes ?


Je prend

----------


## Capeta

> Je prend


Sûr ?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Sûr ? 
> 
> https://nsa40.casimages.com/img/2020...3319867595.jpg


Regardez cette scène d'un barbare habillé de rouge détruisant la course d'un jeune espoir

----------


## Capeta

Fragile.

----------


## rotoclap

Une Ferrari devant une McLaren, c'est là où on voit qu'on nage en pleine science fiction.

----------


## kokoweit

> Sûr ? 
> 
> https://nsa40.casimages.com/img/2020...3319867595.jpg


J'ai l'impression de voir Hamilton qui empêche Albon de passer et faire son premier podium.

----------


## rotoclap

Ou Schumacher qui bourre Villeneuve pour l'empêcher d'être champion.

----------


## zektulu

bon je vois qu'il y a du monde de motivé ! 

il reste plus qu'a poser une date ? jeudi prochain ? le 08/04 ?

sinon je vais sans doute craquer sur asseto (promo a 16€ en ce moment ) si vous voulez vous faire une session ça pourrait m'intéresser !

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/asse...am-key--3805-1

----------


## zektulu

Salut,

j'ai ajouté un lien pour que vous puissiez marquer vos préférences (si je vous ai oublié n'hésitez pas à ajouter une colonne à votre nom)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

on partirai plutôt sur le 15/04 ?

++

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

J'ai ajouté 2 circuit

----------


## Capeta

:Gerbe:

----------


## zektulu

bon du coup la chine est en tête !

on valide pour jeudi 15 ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

:Gerbe:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> 


+1

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens j'ai changé l'un de mes vote pour que l'autriche soit en égalité avec la chine

----------


## Kimi78

> bon du coup la chine est en tête !
> 
> on valide pour jeudi 15 ?


Capeta sur la williams avec perf réelle en chine ça va être tendu!!!

----------


## zektulu

> +1
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Tiens j'ai changé l'un de mes vote pour que l'autriche soit en égalité avec la chine


le soucis avec l'autriche c'est qu'on a déjà fait une 100% dessus de mémoire

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et c'était trop bien.  :Bave:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Vous en voulez une bonne ?

J'ai le jeu. Merci (?) Humble Choice.  ::): 
Du coup je serai là pour la 100%.

----------


## Harlockin

Ah mince je l'ai pas pris encore. C'est quand la course ? Faut que je m'entraine avant sinon je vais faire une Mazepin  :Emo:

----------


## zektulu

Excellent bon bah ç'est cool !

Du coup on fait quoi on valide la chine pour jeudi soir ? Ou ça ne vous pas ? (date et circuit)

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je vois 3 circuits à égalité. Je peux rajouter mes votes si tu veux.  ::trollface:: 

(Sinon ce jeudi ok pour moi, je vous laisse décider la course, je vais pas faire le relou qui arrive en dernier et impose ses conditions)
(mais ce serait cool de le savoir dès que possible pour s'exercer)

Edit : ah bah je vois que Capeta a déroulé le tapis rose rouge sur l'Excel.
Du coup j'ai voté mais laissé l'égalité intacte.  ::):

----------


## Harlockin

Oui pareil j'ai voté mais n'en tenez pas spécialement compte (bon à part si vous faites Monaco la je vais un peu ronchonner  ::trollface:: )

La conduite est très différente du précédent ?

----------


## Capeta

Je propose de faire un nouveau vote avec Shangai, Silverstone & Red Bull Ring et un vote seulement par joueur.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Silverstone

----------


## bibouse

Shangai

----------


## rotoclap

Shangai

----------


## zektulu

Silverstone

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Je vous déteste avec vos choix de piste où je suis en difficulté  ::P: 

Silverstone, le moins pire

----------


## Capeta

Pour la peine, Shangai.  :Cigare:

----------


## Harlockin

Red Bull Ring (débrouillez-vous avec votre 50/50  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Kimi78

Shangai!!

----------


## zektulu

bon bah toujours égalité 

Course prévu pour jeudi va ptet falloir trancher  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Les deux sinon ? Il y a deux semaines de vacances.  ::siffle::

----------


## BZHARMEN

Shangaï

----------


## Franky Mikey

5 votes pour ce circuit de chine, et personne n'a été foutu d'écrire le nom de la ville correctement.  ::cry::

----------


## zektulu

allez c'est parti pour jeudi

----------


## Franky Mikey

Juste pour être sûr, ce sera bien en performances égales ?

----------


## zektulu

oui évidemment sinon on foutrait capeta en Williams !

----------


## Harlockin

J'ai fait quelques tour sans aucunes aide et c'est bien plus facile à prendre en main que le précédent. J'ai déjà battu le temps de zek en TT d'une seconde (aka le tuto du jeu  ::ninja:: )

Maintenant le vrai entraînement débute.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Du coup, je me suis permis d'aller mettre 1,2s au temps d'Harlockin... tuto perso on va dire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Harlockin

Oui on va dire ça, j'ai trouvé les limites vraiment strictes sur 2 sorties de virage, j'espère qu'en course c'est un peu plus relax sinon ça va donner des pénalités!

----------


## Kimi78

bah en même temps ils sont pas capables de garder leurs merdes chez eux et en font profiter le monde entier donc l'orthographe de leur ville... bref

----------


## bibouse

Normalement essais libre ce soir pour ceux qui sont motivés.

----------


## Harlockin

A quelle heure ? Ou ? Quoi ? Comment ?  ::ninja::

----------


## bibouse

Rien n'a changé  :B): 
Vers 20h30 sur Mumble avec F1 2020 avec ta ....  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ca roule pour moi.

----------


## Franky Mikey

'Tain, c'était pas des conneries en fait, vos histoires de chat.  :Sweat: 

https://www.autosport.com/f1/news/th...k-cat/6271815/




> It's not like you will find a lucky black cat crossing your path at Imola. But you will find a grey tabby cat.
> 
> His name is Formulino. And he is the secret cat king of the Imola F1 paddock.

----------


## rotoclap

Ah mais on a toujours été sérieux ici.

----------


## Harlockin

Je perdais une seconde sur l'enchaînement de virage 11 / 12 hier, ça fait mal à mon amour propre  :^_^:  (la chicane avant la longue ligne droite)

----------


## Franky Mikey

Comme souvent dans ce genre d'enchaînements : focus sur la trajectoire avant la vitesse, attaquer la sortie plutôt que l'entrée, et pas trop gourmand sur les gaz à la réaccélération (hein Kimi ?  ::ninja:: ). Ca peut aider de shortshifter.

----------


## Capeta

Faut pas suivre les trajectoires indiquées par le jeu et rester intérieur, à plusieurs endroits du circuits, comme le 12 par exemple, en étant en shortshift et très souple sur les gaz.

----------


## Harlockin

Le prochain jeu annoncé :




Et merci pour les tips! J'vais tester ça!

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

On aime les pénalités injustifié du jeu qui te gâche toute la course  ::(:   ::rolleyes::  (j'étais dans le rouge une micro seconde avant le début du drapeau vert)

----------


## Capeta

C'était génial me concernant, merci & bravo à tous.
Demain les photos.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bravo à tous et merci.

Je suis lessivé, un truc de dingue.  :OO:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Alors, les debriefs ? Je me lance.

Sans avoir touché au jeu cette année, et au vu de l'entraînement de mercredi, je me voyais au mieux dans le groupe bibouse/Popoff/roto, bien loin des deux loustics devant.

Q : dans ma tête, les soft ne sont pas un bon pneu de course, et un premier relais avec le plein sur le set de qualif risque de mal se passer. J'ai donc l'intention de tenter la qualif en médium.
Je fais tout de même un premier tour "prudent" en soft histoire de ne pas être dernier, puis je ressors en jaune. Hélas pas moyen de faire mieux que 7ème.
Je change donc de programme pour tenter un dernier run sur le fil en soft, et je claque ce qui est sans doute le meilleur tour de ma vie à Shanghai. Ce sera P2 à +0.083 de Capeta, pas de regret.

En course : pas encore très entraîné aux départs sur le 2020, je patine mais limite la casse, avant de me faire _agresser_ par un plongeur psychopathe au virage 6.  :WTF: 
Je le laisse aller se tirer la bourre avec son pote, mais je suis surpris de parvenir à rester au contact sans trop forcer. Cela me place en position pour tenter un undercut au premier arrêt, qui va me faire passer en tête !

S'ensuit un deuxième relais très animé, où le top 3 va se fritter dans un mouchoir de 3 secondes. Capeta abîme légèrement son aileron sur une touchette, il me passe ensuite au virage 1 mais j'arrive à reprendre la première place au DRS un peu plus loin. Je sais que ça économise derrière mais je profite de ce moment de gloire, qui va durer jusqu'aux arrêts suivants.

La VSC sort à la mi-course, et le top 3 se jette comme un seul homme dans les pits : l'occasion est trop belle pour passer à côté, mais c'est tôt et il va falloir emmener le dernier train de pneus bien plus loin que prévu, et bastonner quelques tours dans le peloton qui ne s'est pas arrêté.
Je ressors (virtuellement) 1er mais il faut passer en piste bibouse et BenDoom qui sont eux-mêmes à la bataille. La place de bibouse m'est offerte sur un freinage raté, mais c'est moi qui vais me louper en tentant de passer Bendoom, offrant à Kimi une occasion en or de me brûler la politesse. 
On échappe à un accident d'avion en abordant le virage 1 à trois de front, mais la tête de course s'envole définitivement à ce moment-là. 
En effet la performance n'est pas là sur ce dernier set, et pour cause : c'est celui que j'ai gaspillé en qualif. Capeta revient aussi comme un missile et me passe sans effort.

À partir de là, le reste de la course sera long mais sans relief : juste enchaîner les tours le plus proprement possible, en essayant de maintenir un rythme constant et en gérant l'usure. L'écart avec le groupe Bendoom/bibouse se stabilise à une vingtaine de secondes, hélas un peu trop court pour tenter un dernier coup de poker et aller mettre des soft neufs. Je finis tranquille (mais épuisé), podium pour mon retour d'année sabbatique, ça fait plaiz'.  ::):

----------


## Harlockin

C'était sympa de vous retrouver, mais j'avais pas ressorti le volant depuis la dernière course sur f1 2019 donc j'étais très rouillé et c'est pas la seul session de mercredi qui a suffit.

La qualif était un cauchemar, j'ai pu rentrer que mon premier run ou j'y ai été vraiment safe (4s plus lent que tout le monde  ::rolleyes:: ), me foirant tous les autres run à l'épingle, dommage j'étais en avance avec les deux premiers secteurs en violet sur mon dernier run en soft, mais je pense que ça aurait pas suffit pour être dans le top 3 de toutes façon, y avait encore franky, kimi et capeta qui avait pas fait leurs dernier tour.

La course j'ai tenté le 2 arrêts: soft, soft, medium, mais j'avais mis trop d'appuis sur la voiture, j'avais bien trop de mal à dépasser les autres voitures. Ça a donné une belle bataille avec zek sur les premiers tours  ::): 

Ensuite j'ai abandonné vers la mi-course, j'étais pas très bien installé et ça m'a infligé des douleurs dans le dos après une dizaine de tour et vu que j'étais de toute façon loin derrière, j'ai pas essayé de tenir plus longtemps.

Ma seule satisfaction, j'ai claqué un meilleur tour en course dans vos chronos à la suite du premier arrêt ^^

----------


## bibouse

Chouette soirée que celle de hier.
Comme souvent mes qualifs sont soit très bonnes soit catastrophique. C'était la version 2 hier soir. Impossible de réussir à sortir correctement du virage 13, en course également d'ailleurs. Je perdais 8/10eme dans le dernier secteur sur les autres. Du coup départ 6eme ou 7eme.  ::|: 
La course, elle fut folle. Un excellent départ me permet d'être rapidement 5eme puis quatrième après le dépassement de Popov. Je suis à distance les 3 fous furieux de devant en maintenant un écart de 3 secondes environ sur Popov et Roto. Le premier arrêt se passe parfaitement augmentant encore l'écart avec  Popov. Puis d'un coup, les pneus ou moi chutons en performance, permettant à Popov de revenir en quelques tours et à me doubler. Bendoom également se rapproche. 
La VSC rabat les cartes mais je décide rester en piste sachant que j'arriverais pas à tenir les pneus sur un long run. Quelques petites erreurs font que les 3 trois leaders me passent sans soucis. Popov hors jeu, c'est Bendoom qui prends le relais pour la baston. En chaussant le 2eme train de jaune je retrouve mes sensations et prépare ma stratégie pour récupérer ma 4eme place. Je reste derrière Bendoom histoire de charger l'ERS et assurer niveau carburant car j'avais trop consommé auparavant. On joue au chat et à la souris pendant un dizaine de tours. Ma stratégie tombe à l'eau quand je prends une pénalité inutile où je suis complètement fautif en squizzant la corde du dernier virage 3 fois de suite, surtout qu'on y gagne rien à cet endroit. Je fini donc 4eme à une vingtaine de secondes de Francky sur la piste mais cinquième sur le tapis vert.
Vraiment une belle soirée. Baston 50 sur 56 tours. La douche n'était pas un luxe.

----------


## Kimi78

super course avec 56 tours en bataille permanente avec Franky et Capeta puis Capeta avec un dernier train de pneu moins favorable chez Franky... une bonne douche à la fin et on a pu remarquer un silence d'or durant plus de la moitié de la course!!! comme quoi cela devait envoyer à tous les niveaux!!! vivement que l'on remette ça!!!
et une petit bout d'aileron et une pénalité qui me permette de gérer cette victoire!!! merci la vie!!! merci les rouges !!!
GRAZIE REGRAZIE!!!
ou plutôt DANKE JUNGS comme on dit chez nous!!

----------


## Capeta



----------


## Franky Mikey

Oh le vilain geste de la McLaren sur la Red Bull au départ.  ::ninja::

----------


## Capeta

Qualification, je sors 1 31 1xx sur le premier tour, propre, en tout début de session, il fait très sombre et je préfère assurer un tour, sachant que mon record devait être 1 30 8xx en contre la montre, je suis satisfait.
Pour peu de temps, Kimi dans la minute qui suit me passe devant avec un superbe 1 30 8xx.
Du coup, je ressors de suite et lui passe devant pour quelques millièmes.
Je vide le carburant et choisi de faire une troisième tentative pour assoir cette pole position, je fais un tour propre, sans erreur, au contraire de mes précédentes tentatives et tombe 1 30 5xx.
Plutôt content, jusqu'à ce que Franky se place à quelques millièmes derrière.

Damn, il se passe quelque chose, c'est plus serré que c'est censé l'être les gars !  :tired: 

Le départ, nous avions constaté qu'Yvon n'avait pas posté de tour en qualif, j'avais checké à l'oral et il avait répondu, par contre au moment de lancer la course, grand silence.
Merci à la marre de canards d'avoir attendu, il s'avère après messages échangés avec lui ce matin qu'il était là et qu'il était muté, pour une raison inconnue, et qu'il a donc disputé une course compliqué (Viens donc t'entrainer pour Silverstone, demande à Koko, tout est faisable).

Départ propre me concernant, je gère mes trajectoires, j'entends que derrière ça s'échange dans la joie et la bonne humeur des empreintes de roues.
Je commence à m'en aller, comme c'est prévu, comme ça été le cas toute la saison, j'me dis "T'as été bon, belle course, bel effort".  :Cigare: 


Oh l'erreur.
 ::unsure:: 

Franky et Kimi restent près, TROP près.
Je tente de pousser un peu plus, je bloque les roues, rate des virages, bref, Franky passe !
Dans la foulée l'autre animal de Kimi tente de me faire du mal.
Je lui explique, à l'oral, et physiquement, qu'il faut respecter les gens non di diou ! 


Sur le gros freinage de fin de ligne droite du retour, j'ai Kimi assis sur mon aileron arrière qui regarde avec insistance la corde, Franky 6/7 dixièmes devant, je freine et là, l'Alfa Romeo grossit, grossit et CUILLERE comme disent nos amis du Sud Ouest.  ::XD:: 

Léger contact, Franky gémit de plaisir, ma voiture elle me dit "MAIS CA VA PAS LA TETE ?*", Kimi se jette dans l'ouverture et tente une manœuvre d'intimidation sur Franky dans le dernier virage.
Ce dernier reste solide sur ses appuis.

*en italien évidemment.

S'en suit une bagarre à trois (A VERY WELL OILED THREESOME, comme le dirait Porsche Motorsport dans un communiqué), ça passe, ça repasse, ça bloque, ça débloque, ça se touche, ça s'insulte, du bonheur donc.
Première salve d'arrêt, les trois mousquetaires passent les mediums et on repart, enfin pas tout à fait, Franky a fait un undercut il me semble.
Je me retrouve à devoir pousser un peu pour revenir, j'ai toujours Kimi qui a accroché sa voiture à la mienne et lit dans le plus grand calme un test du dernier RAV4.
Nous revenons, je me dis qu'avec le sous virage que j'ai provoqué avec le contact qui a abimé mon aileron avant, si je dois passer, autant le faire avec une réserve de carburant et d'ERS convenable afin de creuser un trou.
Je décide donc de patienter derrière Franky et de recharger.
MAIS JE VAIS PAS POUVOIR.

Car oui, tu l'as compris cher canard, il y a un SALOPARD ce soir à Shanghai. Il y a *KIMI DE LA PAMPA*. 
Le gus s'est fait marcher dessus par la moitié du peloton toute la saison en championnat et ce soir, MONSIEUR DECIDE DE RETROUVER SON NIVEAU ET SON SKILL.
Il me harcèle. Je peux rien économiser, dès que je tente de respirer, il se jette, allume des flèches rouge de proximité, et le pire, il y prends du plaisir l'animal.  :Emo: 

Nous ne sommes pas encore à la mi course. Je me dis qu'il n'est pas raisonnable de penser gagner avec cet aileron qui m'empêche d'exprimer ma palette technique sur ce circuit.
Tout à coup, Harlockin en a ras le cul, il décide de nous pimenter la course, il abandonne sur un choc je crois et déclenche donc une VSC.
Nous sommes dans la grande ligne droite du retour, je préviens le pit, je me dis que ça va être nickel pour limiter ma perte avec le changement de museau, que les deux autres tintins oseront pas forcément stopper si loin de la course.

Bon bah encore tout juste, on plonge tous les trois dans la voie des stands, du coup l'indicateur de delta disparait, je dois être distrait à cet instant, moi qui suis plutôt prudent sur mes entrées aux stands (HEIN BIBOUSE ?  ::ninja:: ) je prends 5 sec pour vitesse excessive.
Je ressors par contre avec de beaux pneus tout neufs, une voiture impeccable et 7 secondes à reprendre sur mes deux camarades de jeux.
Ils sont ressortis avec Bibouse & Bendoom, tout ce beau monde fait connaissance, prends l'apéro, "après vous, non je n'en ferai rien" bref, je reprends du temps, claque des fastest laps et me retrouve à mon tour avec Bibouse puis Bendoom.

L'habitude, je pensais qu'ils n'allaient pas résister plus que ça puisque j'étais en gomme fraiche, je venais de claquer le meilleur tour. Encore une erreur de jugement, autant vous dire que le multifruits avant une course, c'est fini.
C'est beau mais c'est chaud, je réussi en deux tours à m'en aller à la poursuite de Franky et de Kimi.
Franky se traine d'un coup, il a des pneus déjà utilisés en qualifs, il va manger jusqu'à la fin de la course.

THE CHASE IS ON.  :Cigare: 

On y va, on se retrousse les manches, on est pas là pour faire P2 ( ::trollface:: ).
Je remonte, j'utilise le carburant en réserve, l'ERS, j'y vais, j'me dis "Tu vas faire comme les dernières fois, lui souffler dessus un peu fort, il va tomber, c'est IN da pocket".
Puis bon, les tours passent, l'écart se réduit mais genre lentement à coup de 2 voir 3 dixièmes au tour.
J'me retrouve à jongler entre deux idées "GO FULL PATATE LE PLUS TOT T'ES DESSUS LE PLUS TOT C'EST FINI" et le "Si tu recolle mais que t'as plus rien pour doubler, tu gagne pas non plus". 
Car pour gagner cette course de prestige, il va falloir non seulement passer et le gus a pas l'air dans un soir aimable, et lui mettre 5 secondes avant le drapeau.  ::wacko:: 

Le décompte des tours me fait comprendre que ça va être compliqué, nous sommes dans les dix derniers tours, je n'ai pas de softs neufs pour tenter un truc, plus beaucoup d'ERS, je suis pas encore dans sa zone DRS, bref, C'EST 

DUR. ::cry:: 
Mais là, je repense à tous ces héros de mon enfance, Cole Trickle, Michael Schumacher, Le Power Ranger Rouge, Walker Texas Ranger, les Tortues Ninjas et je me ressaisi.

Au prix d'un effort CAPETESQUE je rentre dans la zone DRS, imagine que ça va aller mieux.
ET BAH NON. TOUJOURS PAS. JAMAIS DE CHAAAAAATTTTTTE (Benoit, si tu nous lis.  :;):  ).

Je dois cravacher, je suis super constant et rapide malgré tout, énormément de tours en 1 34 8/9 - 1 35 0 pour un meilleur tour en course en 1 34 7, et le gonz devant, il lache RIEN.
Je m'applique, y a le dirty air, peu d'ERS, les pneus un peu attaqués.
Les tours passent, passent mais rien ne change.
Je décide d'y aller ALL in à 4 tours de la fin, je vide tout, je reviens à 3 dixièmes, monte une première attaque au premier virage, il défend bien.
On donne tout, on appuis super fort sur les pédales, on pense à Forest Gump et on continue de réussir à prendre les trajectoires malgré des écarts, les caisses bougent de partout car on est ON THE EDGE. 

"ILS SONT VITES" s'époumone Jacques V, chauve de son métier.

Je repousse les freinages, ça tourne pas à la corde, faut utiliser les gaz, ça glisse, devant il commet pas de faute, ça sent pas bon.

Jeff, mon fidèle acolyte me dit "LAST LAP GIVE IT EVERYTHING. YOU CAN DO IT. I BELIEVE IN YOU. ET OUBLIE PAS LES OEUFS".
Du coup, premier virage, extérieur. Et comme il dit dans Days of Thunder "ET TU TIENDRA LA LIGNE". J'ai tenu la ligne.


Dans mon esprit de compétiteur un peu teubé, j'commence à regarder l'écart, des fois qu'on puisse mettre 5 secondes en moins d'un tour à un gars qui vient de perdre 5 secondes en 25 tours.
Bon, ça passera pas, il m'en manquera 4.1.
Les Dieux l'ont décidés, Kimi remporte le Grand Prix de Shanghai en plein covid, il est l'élu. 

C'était vraiment intense, très plaisant, et je suis content d'avoir retrouvé mon copain de bagarre.
Du coup Franky, tu dois venir tout le temps maintenant comme ça la bête sauvage restera sur ses gardes.

----------


## bibouse

> Oh le vilain geste de la McLaren sur la Red Bull au départ.


J'avais complètement oublié que j'étais à 2 doigts de mourir au départ, c'est vrai.
Capeta, c'est un pur bonheur à lire ton résumé  :Emo:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

C'est fou, je ne savais pas que je t'avais fait ça bibouse ! De mon point de vue, j'avais juste une grosse fléche rouge à l'arrière et un mec qui pousse, mais je pensais pas qu'en faite je t'avais clairement coupé la route. Désolé

----------


## Capeta

AU BUCHER !  :Cell:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Mon résumé :

- Super départ j'atomise tout le milieu de grille (bon apriori j'étais une pute sur bibouse)

- A fond derrière les 3 de devant, puis Bibouse me passe, on perd le rythme sur les mec de devant  ::ninja::  (la vieillesse ...)

- 2eme relais génial on se fait la course à trois, bibouse devant et un fan de renault chelou derrière  ::ninja::  (même que je suis repassé devant ensuite)

- Vient le virtual savety car et la pénalité de drive trought (dur, quel est dur cette pénalité) A noter que j'étais 1er quoi  ::(: 

- Je ressort à plus de 15s des autres (les autres sont tout les bon jusque Rotoclap) et à plus d'1 min  ::blink::  de ceux derrière moi (un truc rose suivi par un mec qui râle roulant en scenic)

- Tout le reste de la course j'étais seul à ruminer sur le jeu et ses pénalités de merde





A si Roto m'a laissé un petit espoir de revenir en faisant de temps en temps des erreurs de pilotage, mais c'était pour mieux me tromper  ::(:

----------


## bibouse

Fight Club !!

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Par contre je dois le signaler tout de suite, sur les images on a l'impression que je pousse Bibouse, alors qu'en faite je n'avais plus le contrôle de la direction. Quelque chose me poussait sur le coté (le contact initiale surement)

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Du coup Franky, tu dois venir tout le temps maintenant comme ça la bête sauvage restera sur ses gardes.


Si tu nous refais des résumés comme ça, je viens à chaque course.
Ce sens du drama.  :Mellow2:

----------


## bibouse

> Par contre je dois le signaler tout de suite, sur les images on a l'impression que je pousse Bibouse, alors qu'en faite je n'avais plus le contrôle de la direction. Quelque chose me poussait sur le coté (le contact initiale surement)


Homicide volontaire oui !!!!  ::lol::  ::w00t::  ::lol::

----------


## Kimi78

oh le cut du Bibouse à 1m30!!! énorme!!!

----------


## bibouse

::'(:  C'était pas un cut, c'était une manœuvre désespéré pour éviter un carton avec Bendoom tout en ayant Francky aux fesses.

----------


## Harlockin

Y a une pédale à gauche pour ça  ::ninja::

----------


## perenoel

Salut les fous du volant. J'ai pris le F1 2020 en promo mais ma config ne pourra pas le faire tourner pour le moment. Heureusement un canard m'a vendu sa 1070 donc d'ici peu j'adorerai tâter de l'asphalte, vous vous donnez rdv sur discord ? Gare à vous je suis un vrai killer (Je roule en Scénic  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Franky Mikey

> (Je roule en Scénic )


Attention c'est pas très bien vu ici.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon je crois qu'il y a un Discord depuis peu, mais on continue à se rassembler plutôt sur le Mumble CPC (canal Mario Kart) les soirs de course. Si le cœur t'en dit, tu es le bienvenu !

(En parlant de Scénic, vous nous avez vexé le zek jeudi ? Il est même pas venu débriefer  ::cry:: )

----------


## Capeta

Bienvenue !

On se retrouve sur le mumble CPC.
Nous sommes actuellement en intersaison, il devrait y avoir une 100% Silverstone dans les semaines à venir.
Nous étions 11 sur la grille jeudi dernier pour la 100% Shanghai et je ne sais pas si tout le monde est chaud pour repartir sur une saison avec une grille de moins de 15 joueurs.
Le scénic, de nos expériences, ça aide moins à comprendre les bases que le RAV4 (demande pas pourquoi, c'est comme ça  ::ninja::  ).

@Franky : Bah il était très triste jeudi, il se voyait déjà chatouiller un podium, après, sans training, c'est toujours compliqué quant t'es le seul de la grille à faire ZÉRO jeu de bagnole à côté.

----------


## Harlockin

> @Franky : Bah il était très triste jeudi, il se voyait déjà chatouiller un podium, après, sans training, c'est toujours compliqué quant t'es le seul de la grille à faire ZÉRO jeu de bagnole à côté.


Je suis dans le même cas, pour ça qu'on avait des perfs similaires avec zek alors  ::P: 

Sinon vous jouez sur ACC c'est ça ?

----------


## perenoel

> Le scénic, de nos expériences, ça aide moins à comprendre les bases que le RAV4 (demande pas pourquoi, c'est comme ça  ).


Haha j'en doute pas une seconde. Pour l'avoir poussé un peu avec un copain, 1,6L pour 1450 kg avec 3,82 m de hauteur c'est pas le must niveau sensation :D J'ai aucun matos sérieux pour faire du simracing mais j'adore la conduite, une fois que j'aurais un peu le jeu en main ce sera un plaisir de vous rejoindre  :;):

----------


## zektulu

Salut et bienvenue  ::): 

donc comme l'a dit Capeta il est fort probable que nous fassions une 100% à Silverstone la semaine prochaine (29/04)

Après commencer sur une 100% ça risque d'être violent  ::):  mais ceci dit si tu es partant tu es le bienvenue

@Harlockin : oui on s'est mis sur ACC et c'est absolument génial ! on était 28 mardi soir en privé avec que des canards !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@Francky : j'ai oublié mon debrief de jeudi dernier  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Zek depuis Shanghai :

----------


## zektulu

> Zek depuis Shanghai :
> 
> https://media1.tenor.com/images/64df...itemid=3868573


 :^_^:

----------


## Adu

Hello les canards !

Depuis que j'ai testé tout un samedi un Oplite et tout le matos chez un pote, je vais craquer sous un mois pour m'offrir juste pédalier + moteur + roue pour jouer à F1 2020 dans de meilleures conditions qu'à la manette.
Moi qui ai toujours joué avec les aides de conduite, j'ai commencé depuis hier à jouer sans aide (sauf l'antipatinage car la course de la gachette est à mes yeux trop courte pour bien doser les réaccélérations) .... Ben je tourne à plus de 10s derrière les chronos de référence, quand j'arrive à valider mon temps ... Et sur un circuit que je connais par coeur (Spa)

Vous pensez quoi du trio de matos pour commencer : 
 - Thrustmaster T-LCM
 - Thrustmaster TX Servo base
 - Thrustmaster TM Open Wheel

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Désolé les gars je serai absent ce soir. Une douleur au bras m'empeche de bouger normalement  ::(:

----------


## Capeta

Hello Adu !

Alors concernant le matériel, la sélection semble pas mal, si tu n'as pas de Xbox, prends plutôt une base T300, plus facile à revendre, un poil mieux côté car 1080° de rotation vs 900° pour le TX.
As tu prévu d'utiliser des gants ? Car la roue sélectionnée semble avoir de l'alcantara, et à mains nues c'est mort, autant partir sur un roue GT en cuir.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Désolé les gars je serai absent ce soir. Une douleur au bras m'empeche de bouger normalement


Change de main !

Ah, pour conduire ? Pardon.  :Red:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Change de main !
> 
> Ah, pour conduire ? Pardon.


Franky tu me déçois, je m'attendais à Kimi, Capeta voir Bibouse pour ce genre de blague bas du front. Mais pas toi  ::(:   ::P:

----------


## Adu

> Hello Adu !
> 
> Alors concernant le matériel, la sélection semble pas mal, si tu n'as pas de Xbox, prends plutôt une base T300, plus facile à revendre, un poil mieux côté car 1080° de rotation vs 900° pour le TX.
> As tu prévu d'utiliser des gants ? Car la roue sélectionnée semble avoir de l'alcantara, et à mains nues c'est mort, autant partir sur un roue GT en cuir.


Merci pour ton retour !
Une Xbox Seire X est prévue quand elle sera de retour en stock, d'où le choix du TX  :;): 
Pour le moment j'ai pas prévu d'utiliser des gants, car je sues peu voir pas des mains quand je joue, alors qu'une fois enfermées dans des gants c'est le contraire.
Mais j'ai lu aussi ce genre de retour, donc je vais me pencher sur la question (après y a des réelles différences dans les marques de gant ?)

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Franky tu me déçois, je m'attendais à Kimi, Capeta voir Bibouse pour ce genre de blague bas du front. Mais pas toi


Ma plus grande force, c'est ma capacité à surprendre. Par exemple, demande aux autres loulous combien ils ont fait d'arrêts aux stands hier soir.  ::P:

----------


## Harlockin

Ah mais c'était cette semaine ?  ::w00t::  Mince j'avais totalement oublié ! J'suis dégouté

----------


## Capeta

> Merci pour ton retour !
> Une Xbox Seire X est prévue quand elle sera de retour en stock, d'où le choix du TX 
> Pour le moment j'ai pas prévu d'utiliser des gants, car je sues peu voir pas des mains quand je joue, alors qu'une fois enfermées dans des gants c'est le contraire.
> Mais j'ai lu aussi ce genre de retour, donc je vais me pencher sur la question (après y a des réelles différences dans les marques de gant ?)


Comme dans tout, il y a bien évidement des différences.
Néanmoins, pour de la simu, en intérieur, sur un volant de simracing, pas besoin d'Alpinestar (SURTOUT PAS de gants de kart, ils sont + épais que ceux de voitures et c'est insupportable sur des volants à boutons en intérieur).
Perso, j'utilise actuellement des sixsixone, mais n'importe quelle marque de gants de vélo fait l'affaire, mitaines si t'as tendance à vite chauffer.
C'est indispensable pour ne pas flinguer le revêtement dès que tu possède une roue en alcantara.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Alors Capeta ? Toi qui défonçait Norris avant le début de saison ! Tu vois qu'il a du talent le gamin !  ::):

----------


## Capeta

C'est pas le bon topic.
Et tu déformes complètement mes propos, ce qui est moyen. Comme ta défense à Monaco. ( ::trollface:: )

Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il n'avait pas de talent, j'ai dis, souvent, qu'il fallait qu'il performe à son meilleur niveau plus souvent qu'il ne l'a fait jusqu'à présent en F1, trop de week ends "moyens".

Après, souviens toi des débuts de DanyRic chez Renault, la première demi saison est pas top, après ça va mieux, mais il ne donne sa pleine mesure qu'après une saison complète.
Là Lando, il essaie de le maintenir la tête dans le seau, on constate aussi que c'est plus difficile que d'ordinaire pour les pilotes qui ont changés de team, Alonso vs Ocon est une bonne illustration, Vettel vs Stroll également.

C'est bien, c'est propre, à voir comment Mclaren développe.

Tu roules sinon ou tu parles ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> C'est pas le bon topic.
> Et tu déformes complètement mes propos, ce qui est moyen. Comme ta défense à Monaco. ()
> 
> Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il n'avait pas de talent, j'ai dis, souvent, qu'il fallait qu'il performe à son meilleur niveau plus souvent qu'il ne l'a fait jusqu'à présent en F1, trop de week ends "moyens".
> 
> Après, souviens toi des débuts de DanyRic chez Renault, la première demi saison est pas top, après ça va mieux, mais il ne donne sa pleine mesure qu'après une saison complète.
> Là Lando, il essaie de le maintenir la tête dans le seau, on constate aussi que c'est plus difficile que d'ordinaire pour les pilotes qui ont changés de team, Alonso vs Ocon est une bonne illustration, Vettel vs Stroll également.
> 
> C'est bien, c'est propre, à voir comment Mclaren développe.
> ...


Vue que tu n'interviens jamais sur l'autre, je me suis dit qu'ici c'était mieux  ::P: 

Mais je ne déformes pas, je suis sur de t'avoir entendu dire que Ric allez le défoncer  ::ninja::

----------


## Capeta

C'est encore possible.  ::ninja:: 

 ::happy2::

----------


## ced64k

Tout va bien ici ? Je vous mets un lien en passant, sur un malentendu...  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Tout va bien ici ? Je vous mets un lien en passant, sur un malentendu...


C'est tentant, mais ces jours-ci on est plusieurs à plutôt essayer de faire des progrès sur ACC.  :;): 

C'est du bonheur. Zek a découvert sa pédale de frein hier soir.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

D'ailleurs, c'est fini la F1 ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

À l'arrivée de la dernière 100%, on était assez d'accord sur le constat que ça ne valait pas forcément le coup d'en refaire une avec moins d'une dizaine de participants (manque d'enjeu en milieu/fin de tableau une fois que les écarts commencent à se figer).

----------


## rotoclap

> Tout va bien ici ? Je vous mets un lien en passant, sur un malentendu...


Faut rajouter aussi le prix des voitures et circuits à l'unité  ::ninja::

----------


## ced64k

@rotaclap à peine 40€/mois pendant un an  ::ninja::

----------

